# '86-89'ers Inn



## Aragorn21

Finally, an inn for us cool people born in 1988!

Join me for steaks, burgers, and hotdogs!!!!


----------



## arisen pheonix

yar! 


no hot dogs though *yuck*


----------



## Peacemaker

I'll have steak, thankee


----------



## Saucy

do u know what hotdogs are mde of? icky 
anyways anybody wanna talk to me on msn...iam lonely


----------



## Aragorn21

OK!! Finally some people. Let me take your orders (one at a time please), and some one start something to talk about.


----------



## Saucy

an i have something to drink...hmm how about a milkshake chocolate yummy!


----------



## Aragorn21

*Get's the milkshake* ... I didn't see a conversation beginning in that post. Unless of course you want to talk about milkshakes.


----------



## Saucy

we could...but id rater not, im not good at starting conversations


----------



## Aragorn21

Well, I'm not good at starting conversations either. But (let me try this...) I really love to play roller hockey.  What do you all like best (becides drinking milkshakes).


----------



## Kellivara

Dragons rule. so there. and I can say that here cuz all us 88ers are dragons. muhahaha....


----------



## Aragorn21

..... I was sure there was more people than this born in 1988. One of them must know how to start a conversation.

*gets himself a mountain dew* (yummy)

How 'bout this... Have you ever flown in a small aircraft before? I LOVE TO FLY!!! I hope to get my pilots liscence some day (hopefully not years and years from now).


----------



## Kellivara

once or twice. long time ago though, don't remember much.


----------



## Aragorn21

Well... since we were born in 1988, does anyone know anything unique that happend then?


----------



## Kellivara

ummmmmmmmmmm..........I was born? lol other than that I don't really know


----------



## Saucy

LOL
sorry i was gone all week anyways
i have played ice hockey...but quit when it got too hard roller hockey sounds fun
i have never been in a plane
and nothing intresting happened in 88 
 it was a boring year


----------



## Firawyn

'Ello! 88er right here! The center of attention!! Let build a bowling ally in here. I like bowling. Anyone else like bowling? I'll take an ale and a hotdog. Martin's potato roll and nothing but ketchup on the top. Pool anyone?


----------



## Aragorn21

*gets Sabeen's order*

I'll play pool!! (you do mean table pool don't you?) 

And your right powersauce, 1988 was a boring year!

OH!! I think sporks were invented that year...but I can't be sure.


----------



## arisen pheonix

lots of sruff happened but i cant remembber what....bad memory back then yaknow?


----------



## Firawyn

Ok guys, I did a web search on events of 1988 and this is all I found.

*Iran-Iraq war ends
*Benazir Bhutto becomes prez of Pakistan
*USS Vincennes accidentally shoots down an Iranian airliner.
(No wonder they hate us USers!)
*A Pan Am Boeing jumbo jet crashes into the Scottish town of Lockerbie as a result od a bomb.

That is all I could find. Maybe someone else should try to find something. I tried.


----------



## arisen pheonix

naaa...who cares the fact that we were all born then makes it special enuf.....lol....


----------



## Aragorn21

> who cares the fact that we were all born then makes it special enuf


 YEAH! Well said. Anyone want another Pepsi?


----------



## Beleg

Doh! Beleg glides in.
Looks around and finds the bartender waving a pepsi.
A disapproving frown comes upon his face.
'Hey mate i don't get alon' with these pepsi's, gimme a nice cold coke.'

Shouts Horasely, 
Yay for the 88er's! 
Looks around pleadingly,
'anyone ready to 'elp me with schoolwork? it sucks!'


----------



## Firawyn

> _Originally posted by Beleg _
> Looks around pleadingly,
> 'anyone ready to 'elp me with schoolwork? it sucks!' [/B]



Soo sorry Beleg! I got my own homework to do. And it never ends! I live with my teacher! (I'm homeschooled)


----------



## Aragorn21

I could probably help you Beleg.


----------



## Firawyn

> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> *I could probably help you Beleg. *



I'm not saying that I couldn't-I just dont want to...well it depends. Math and science are out of the question..History I love though so if _that's_ what you're having trouble with-ask away!

*Hey can I get some birch beer and something soft to eat? I just got braces and it is still hard to eat.*


----------



## Saucy

hey guys im still here!
i just can only go online on the weekends
so whats been happening


----------



## Beleg

'Ah, Aragon! Just the right man!' Beleg nodes gladly at Aragon as his approaches him, his hands full of piles of Algebra workbooks.

'Say you any good in integration?' Beleg looks at Aragon questioningly.

'Say Sabeen is it fun to be homeschooled? M'y 'chool is too strict, they don' even allow us the have fun durin' the 'break.'


----------



## Firawyn

Yah!!! It's great!


----------



## arisen pheonix

im homescooled....not so much fun...being as im the teacher as well as the student.....blaa.....thinking about getting a HSED once i turn 16 and taking CLEP courses till im 18 and then going to regular college....yar...whats you peoples think?....good idea or no?


----------



## Aragorn21

I'll try, ask away Beleg!

I'm homeschooled too!  maybe we should start a homeschooler inn.


----------



## arisen pheonix

yar...can i have a jones please?


----------



## Aragorn21

A jones??? What's that?


----------



## Saucy

u dont know what a JOnes is???? 
*passes out on florr* hopes someones revives her


----------



## Kellivara

I dunno either....I've a vague idea, but am not quite sure......


----------



## Saucy

its the nummiest pop in the world...
http://www.pafinc.com/images/patriot.jpg


it comes in like a gazillion flavors....


----------



## Firawyn

Any one know what Sterwarts is? I can only but it three places that I know of. And I looooovvveee them!!!  Gimmy a cherry cream if u have them.


----------



## Saucy

i know those those are nummy


----------



## Aragorn21

*hands Sabeen his order* "sorry I can't keep up with the jones's" (sorry about that supreme lameness, I couldn't help myself) *hands pheonix a jones*


----------



## arisen pheonix

we forgive your unmuffinly heatheness...you know in muffin land there are rivers filled with jones.....


thank you

*turns off the gravity and pours out her soda*

ive always wanted to do that *slurps*


----------



## Aragorn21

*Tries to keep everything on the counter while floating in the air* AAHH!! turn on the gravity!!! everything will be a mess!


----------



## arisen pheonix

ok ok *switches on gravity* high g is no fun


----------



## Firawyn

Gravity control!!!! Cool!!!! Turn it back off! And someone get some glue for Aragorn! He'll need it!  

Hey! Did you guys notice post count's back? Drinks for all on me!!


----------



## Saucy

never noticed they where gone 

* is embarssed by low attention span*


----------



## Aragorn21

*Aragorn walks into the Inn carrying a poster of the Florida Marlins, and a couple of airsoft guns. He walks over to the wall, takes a gun for himself, and spreads the rest out on the counter.* "OK!! First person to hit the Marlins Manager gets a free drink!!"


----------



## arisen pheonix

ooo coool *shoots several times and manages to hit everything but the poster* never was to good at that sort of thing


----------



## Aragorn21

*shoots and hits the manager* haha! i win. Free drink 4 me, lolz. OK now hit the pitcher!


----------



## Firawyn

*Grabs one of the guns*
"Aim, and , fire!
*Hits Aragorn in the hip*
"Bingo! Another Stewarts, please. Just cream this time."


----------



## Aragorn21

YO!! you should know you're not to shoot at anyone not wearing a face mask!!! NO STEWARTS FOR YOU!!!


----------



## Firawyn

*pouts and tosses Aragorn a face mask*
"Fire! NOW you have a face mask. Stewarts please?"
*sticks out toung*


----------



## Aragorn21

*Aragorn quickly grabs another pistol* "You don't have a face mask, and I won't hesitate to disobey the rules if you shoot me one more time."


----------



## arisen pheonix

aaaaaaaaaahhhh....watch out*points at poster which is starting to shoot back*.....hit the deck*jumps behind bar*


----------



## Aragorn21

*jumps on top of the counter and points both Berettas at pheonix* "Surender! Stop your evil ways and I'll give you another free drink."


----------



## Saucy

stands up from in a corner.....*is slightly dazed*hey im still here... wonders why everyone has guns 


 arent all the drinks free ?


----------



## Firawyn

*lugging a large bundle in her arms*
Hey guys! I found some fencing equiptment in the back. Nice safe sport. There's also a couple punching bags and some other cool stuff. I think I saw a big screen TV and the LOTR movies. Start heating some popcorn! Marathon!!!


----------



## Aragorn21

"Fencing!!! YUCK!! I like shooting people much better!" *sets up the high definition big screen tv and puts in the FOTRE* *starts making tons of popcorn and getting the soda ready* "This'll be fun"


----------



## Gandalf White

*pops in wondering how 'off-topic' an 'off-topic' thread can get*   

This was _supposed_ to be the 86-88'ers room, or something like that.  However, seeing how crazy you 88'ers are, perhaps it's good I'm not here...


----------



## arisen pheonix

crazy is good.....*pulls a long obsidian blade on aragorn* youll naver take me alive mwhahaha


----------



## Aragorn21

*Aragorn draws his dual beretta's and opens fire on pheonix* BLAM BLAM BLAM BLAM "Surrender or get hurt more!!!"


You can stay if u want GW, just watch out for Pheonix, he can almost be classified as a "troubled youth."


----------



## Gandalf White

*wonders how in the world they _all_ don't classify for "troubled youth"*   

If you people settle down, we could roast marshmellows...

(_() (_() (_()


----------



## Aragorn21

*Aragorn reloads his duel beretta's and sits down* "Ok GW, I see you brought some marshmellows! YUM!!"


----------



## Saucy

*notices non 88er* what are u suppose to be Gw ...the babysitter... POWERSAUCE NEEDS NO SUPERVISION!!!!!!!!
mowhahahahaha 
meh, but he brought marshmellows so he can stay.



yay FOTR! my favourite.....plops down annoyingly close to the TV


----------



## Gandalf White

No, not the babysitter, the Child Custody Agent. Where are you guys parents?  

*pushes the TV back, so powersauce is no longer annoyingly close, then sits on a beanbag*


----------



## Beleg

*comes running inside and crashes into GW*


----------



## Gandalf White

*choking on marshmellow*

"Mmff mrr rrkkk" Ptui! 

Dude, watch where you're going next time! Here, have a marshmellow. (_()


----------



## Saucy

are they mini marshmellows?


----------



## Aragorn21

*Aragorn enters the room with an enormous bowl of popcorn, and tripps of the fallen Beleg* "Ahhhh" *CRASH* "uh...opps...sorry...guys, guess you'll have to eat the popcorn off the floor.  Look at the bright side, at least it wasnt the soda. . Yo GW can i have another marshmellow ()_) before I go make more popcorn?"


----------



## Gandalf White

If they were mini do you think I'd be choking on one?  

*throws Aragorn21 a marshmellow* ~~~(_()

I'm sorry, but this carpet is _not_ clean enough to eat off of...


----------



## Aragorn21

I'm sure if you blow it off first the popcorn will be okey.


----------



## Kellivara

*Kell sits quietly in the corner (which has had the carpet cut out of it by Kell) carving designs into the wood and floating fireballs around the corner with her mind.*


----------



## arisen pheonix

I AM NOT A HE!!!! 


hehehhe....bulletproof skin.....prepared to be boiled in quicksilver scurvy knave.....


10 second rule dudes....


*suspends aragorn over quicksilver*recant you hethan ways and return to the muffin you hoodlum


----------



## Firawyn

Let's killl the baby sitter! Off with his head! Meewwaaahhhhh!!!!


----------



## Aragorn21

*looks at Pheonix and Sabeen* "Wow, those guys are having wild dreams. Perhaps i shouldn't have emptied those two whole clips into pheonix's head. I hope SHE's ok.


----------



## Saucy

kill GW thats not nice.....he has marshmellows


----------



## Aragorn21

> _Originally posted by powersauce _
> *kill GW thats not nice.....he has marshmellows *


 Yeah!! There will be no killing in this Inn! (Especially if that person has marshmellows ). And if you do kill, or seriously wound a person, I'll cook zucchini for an hour and then force you to eat it!!!


----------



## Saucy

> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> *Yeah!! There will be no killing in this Inn! (Especially if that person has marshmellows ). And if you do kill, or seriously wound a person, I'll cook zucchini for an hour and then force you to eat it!!! *


  no torture!! torture.....the pain....

i need more marshmellows


----------



## celebdraug

hi!
im born in 88 too. is it ok if i join?


----------



## Saucy

as long as u dont kill anybody.....


----------



## Aragorn21

> _Originally posted by celebdraug _
> *hi!
> im born in 88 too. is it ok if i join? *


 of course. the only rules are no killing (like powersauce said), and no critically injuring anyone. everything else goes! have fun.


----------



## celebdraug

thanks!
well i have nothing againt anyone at the moment!
so im not going to kill anyone... yet
muahaha


----------



## arisen pheonix

you are a heathen aragorn prepare to be sacrificed to the muffin *glues him to a huge muffin pan and bakes him into a yummy blueberry muffin* o mighty muffin i have converted this heathen to your holy image *does muffin dance*


----------



## Saucy

did he die inside the muffin?!


----------



## Aragorn21

*Aragorn breaks out of the giant muffin totally covered in the pastry* "Omg, you really know how to make good muffins." "You have been very very naughty, and for this u shall be punished." *Aragorn (after cleaning himself up) boils zuchini and puts it in a large bowl. after doing this he puts pheonix and the bowl of zucchini in a small room.* "u must either eat all this yummy zucchini or u must appolize to everyone for ur terrible actions. What will it be?"


----------



## celebdraug

Aragorn....whats...ummm.... zuchini ??


----------



## Aragorn21

I'm not sure if I spelled it right, but zucchini is that nasty green vegitable that sorta looks like a squash or eggplant. When it's cooked it is so NASTY!


----------



## arisen pheonix

the muffin is with me where ever i go and i will never lower myself to your heathen ways aragorn! *throws bowl against wall and the zukini eats through the wall* prepare to die at the hands of my muffin launcher!!!! *pelts the heathen with muffin*


----------



## Aragorn21

Oh please. Aragorn pulls out his duel berettas. "BRING IT!"


----------



## Saucy

points to aragorn21
"do u know the muffin man the muffin man the muffin man,do u know the muffin man?" *sings*


----------



## celebdraug

*takes some zucchini stuff and pours it down powersauce's mouth so she stops singing!*

ahh, peace and quiet! *pats her on the back in a patronising way and grins*


----------



## Aragorn21

celebdraug! That was a terrible thing to do!!! You should never shove zukini down a perfectly nice (although a little bit crazy) person's mouth!! *throws powersauce a can of coke to wash down the horrible taste*


----------



## Aragorn21

haha, i was looking at jokes just now and i found the perfect one for pheonix. 

this is it ------> Two muffins are sitting in an oven. 
One muffin says to the other, "Phewww!! It's HOT in here." 
The other muffin screams, "AHHH!!! A talking muffin!"


----------



## Saucy

Thanks aragon.....i am not crazi....*goes after clelbraug*.....


----------



## Aragorn21

> Thanks aragon


 np...aragon??? aragon..hmm *comes back to senses* "I WILL HAVE NO MORE VIOLENCE OR MUTANT MUFFINS HERE!!! Please everyone just relax and watch the movie, I'll make some more popcorn, GW still has some marshmellows, and I'll even make some muffins, ok?"


----------



## celebdraug

> _Originally posted by powersauce _
> **goes after clelbraug**



Geez kid! GET THE GOWD DAMN NAME RIGHT!!!!!

*starts chasing her with the chair she wal sitting on!!!*


----------



## Aragorn21

"AAAHHH!! STOP TRYIN TO KILL POWERSAUCE!!!" *points an airsoft beretta a celebdraug* "Put the chair down and sit!" *points another at pheonix,* "SIT U, before i have to call more baby sitters for you!!!"


----------



## arisen pheonix

i am mortally offended i havent needed a babysitter scince i was six and i demand a explanation for this impunament of my honor! *growls* how dare he??? HOW DARE??? i am absolutely disgusted that some one more crazi than i would say such a thing aragorn thou art a master at the arts of knavery and one day thoiu shalt suffer the consequences for being impudent and insolent! and if you dare to attack my honor again i will have to challenge youy to a duel!!!

TV!!!!!snoresville! i demand live entertainment no? bring forth the dancing beaver and the singing bard bring forth the lutes and zithers and harps! Call forth all who sing and dance and shout and we will have a lovely time no?


----------



## arisen pheonix

oh and by the way funky avatar aragorn is that you in the pic?


----------



## Firawyn

> _Originally posted by arisen pheonix _
> *oh and by the way funky avatar aragorn is that you in the pic? *



Yeh! Is it you?


----------



## celebdraug

no i dont think it is him! I THINK it is that person from KORN of one of those rocky bands! (only 10% sure tho)

Powersauce, sorry! here take a seat *puts the chair down so Powersauce can sit!*


----------



## Saucy

thank u for no longer threating to kill me *laughs* that is NOT him!!!! its the guy from POD....hahahahahahah

 aragorn21...is way cuter i bet


----------



## Firawyn

Most likely...maybe he is really Elijah Wood under desguise!!Lol!!   Hey I can dream!!! Hey did GW leave?


----------



## Aragorn21

> i am mortally offended i havent needed a babysitter scince i was six and i demand a explanation for this impunament of my honor! *growls* how dare he??? HOW DARE??? i am absolutely disgusted that some one more crazi than i would say such a thing aragorn thou art a master at the arts of knavery and one day thoiu shalt suffer the consequences for being impudent and insolent! and if you dare to attack my honor again i will have to challenge youy to a duel!!!


 OK OK!! I'm sorry. Just don't create another mutant muffin...thing...




> Call forth all who sing and dance and shout and we will have a lovely time no?


 oooooo great idea!! I'll call P.O.D.'s agent and see if they're open. 




> oh and by the way funky avatar aragorn is that you in the pic?


 Me??? hahahahaha *breaks down laughing*



> Yeh! Is it you?


 OMG! *laughs even harder, but soon recovers*



> aragorn21...is way cuter i bet


 heck yeah!


----------



## Firawyn

you crack me up!


----------



## Firawyn

> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> 
> 
> oooooo great idea!! I'll call P.O.D.'s agent and see if they're open.
> 
> 
> OMG! *laughs even harder, but soon recovers*
> 
> heck yeah!  [/B]



Hey what do I know? I am strickly a country girl! That pop, rock, rap crap is well...crap.


----------



## Aragorn21

Rap needs a "c" as its first letter! (thus making it "crap") Rock = . I really like the mix of hip-hop and rock (bands like P.O.D. and Linkin Park). I believe it's called "rapcore" or sumthin like that.


----------



## Firawyn

OK. My younger aunt is into that kind of music. So I do know that those are christian bands. Right? I tolorate it. But really, there is no good christian-country bands. You have the gospel but really?! Yuck! So I stick to Kenny Chesney, Toby Kieth, Faith Hill, ect.

You like country?


----------



## Saucy

* pretends to puke on floor* gross country music ick YAY rapcore and punk....may country slowly dissolve into nuthingness 

no offense


by the way im leaving the forum mustn disclose my reasons


----------



## Aragorn21

H8's country. P.O.D. is Christian, Linkin Park is not.


!!!Y u leaving!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## celebdraug

> aragorn21...is way cuter i bet





> heck yeah!



PROVE IT!  we want to see the picture (and i mean of you, not just aragorn ie- virgo person!)


----------



## Aragorn21

OK! It is proved.. I'm the one all the way to the left...bet u can't guess who the guy in the middle is.


----------



## Aragorn21

And here's another one of me, I'm the one in the middle. Bet u can't guess who the one to the right is.


----------



## Aragorn21

It would be nice if I attached the picture would it not?


----------



## Firawyn

"Betcha cant guess" I hate that game. But I'll give it a try. Is it you brother, is it someone else on TTF, of is it you best friend? That is all. Now tell us.


----------



## Firawyn

> _Originally posted by powersauce _
> ** pretends to puke on floor* gross country music ick YAY rapcore and punk....may country slowly dissolve into nuthingness
> 
> no offense
> 
> 
> by the way im leaving the forum mustn disclose my reasons *



No offence taken...I get it all the time. 

And sorry you must leave. Is it permanant?


----------



## Aragorn21

> _Originally posted by Sabeen _
> *"Betcha cant guess" I hate that game. But I'll give it a try. Is it you brother, is it someone else on TTF, of is it you best friend? That is all. Now tell us.   *


 haha, ok. It's Gandalf White, my brother.


----------



## Aragorn21

> by the way im leaving the forum mustn disclose my reasons


  *is sad* *goes and sits in the corner and doesn't care about anything anymore.*


----------



## Firawyn

> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> *haha, ok. It's Gandalf White, my brother. *



OMG! Two for one! I never get those guessing games right! Wow! How old is he anyway?

Hey r u guys Army brats? (Excuse the expresion if u r.)

And who's the girl in the first one, and who's the other guy in the second one?


----------



## Aragorn21

> Hey r u guys Army brats


 What the heck! U ever heard of the Civil Air Patrol?

GW is in this Inn (i think) he's 17. 



> And who's the girl in the first one, and who's the other guy in the second one


 "The girl" in the first one is my sister, (she's not on TTF) and "the other guy" in the second one is my little brother (also no on TTF).


----------



## arisen pheonix

screw POD...... call out As I Lay Dying!!!!!! and American Tradegy.... *choking on a dream blasts over speakers flooding the room with strangled screams and awesome music* i LOVE american tradegy got to see the in concert Ya-EH 

army brat where? hooah!....omg i cant believe i said that...

think aragorn looks better as a ranger person thingy....never did like people in uniform...stems from living on a army base...some dem people be major scary....yar....jezez aragorn how many siblings you got?


----------



## Aragorn21

3 siblings

P.O.D. owns all!! 



> omg i cant believe i said that...


 yes, and you'll pay for it...sorely 

I've never even lived near an army base.

*from his corner Aragorn shoots pheonix in the shin w/ one of his airsoft guns.* "be nice and that won't happen again."


----------



## arisen pheonix

hooah!!....its an army thing!..and you cant shoot me for saying it ! its supposed to boost morale and express extreme agreement


yar anyway

i still cant believe i said that

and you dont have to coment on everything i say OMG *does JT circle thing* and AILD and AT are better than P.O.D


----------



## Saucy

> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> * *is sad* *goes and sits in the corner and doesn't care about anything anymore.* *



*returns only to this place*
i didnt know u cared?


----------



## arisen pheonix

haha he dosent hes an energy vampire and he sucks life out of people by looking at them


----------



## Saucy

then ill leave agian


----------



## arisen pheonix

you dont have to leave ill give you a muffin sheild and then you wont even be able to see him or even better we could duck tape him to a wall and glue his eyes shut


----------



## Saucy

or we could do that too u


i happen to like him. and would not wanna see that happen


----------



## Kellivara

*claps like a two year old* so you're still gonna post here powersauce?????? *YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!* I was sad that you were leaving.


----------



## Aragorn21

> hooah!!....its an army thing!..and you cant shoot me for saying it ! its supposed to boost morale and express extreme agreement


 I didn't shoot you for saying hooah! I shot you cuz you were being mean! And yes actually i do know what hooah means.  



> and you dont have to coment on everything i say OMG


 I can do what i please. 



> and AILD and AT are better than P.O.D


 *is sad that pheonix will never know good music.* *sigh*



> i didnt know u cared?


  , wonders how he's been coming across. 



> haha he dosent hes an energy vampire and he sucks life out of people by looking at them


 oh please.. 



> you dont have to leave ill give you a muffin sheild and then you wont even be able to see him or even better we could duck tape him to a wall and glue his eyes shut


 OH PLEASE!



> i happen to like him. and would not wanna see that happen


 *Is glad some1 likes and is standing up for him*


*jumps up and down and yells* "WELCOME BACK POWERSAUCE!!!! "


----------



## Saucy

*powersauce smiles and sits in beanbag chair, doesnt say anything is in deep thought*


----------



## Aragorn21

*Wonders where GW has gone with all the Marshmellows*  

*sighs, eats a piece of chocolet, then wonders if the atmosphere is in stable condition. (is worried about this ).














j/k


----------



## Saucy

*still sits in corner wants a marshmellow wonders if its safe to eat the ones on the floor*


----------



## Aragorn21

*Aragorn leaves*

*comes back with bags of large marshmellows. Goes and hands a bag to powersauce* "Foget GW,  , eat these.


----------



## celebdraug

hey! what about me!  *smiles like an angel so Aragorn would give her a marshmellow! *


----------



## Aragorn21

*Aragorn looks at celebdraug suspiciously* *throws her a bag.*


----------



## Saucy

*smiles at aragorn21*
u really know how to cheer a person up


----------



## Aragorn21

*starts the fire and gets some chocolet and gram crackers* "how bout this eh? Want some smores?"


> u really know how to cheer a person up


 ty


----------



## celebdraug

** cheers!
Aragorn21=nice person  
thx!


----------



## arisen pheonix

O-M-G *does JT hand thing again* he has ensorceled you all! the feind! but never fear i will free you from this evil enchantment and send the evil one back to the darkness from whence he came!


----------



## Gandalf White

*enters room*



> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> *Goes and hands a bad to powersauce* "Foget GW,  , eat these. *



Watch those typos!  

*leaves room*


----------



## arisen pheonix

*looks aragorn in a closet and hands out sunglasses and ear plugs* dont let the heathen ensorcle you again.... is most dangerous


----------



## Aragorn21

"uh oh!" *door wont open* *takes out both airsoft guns and shoots at lock* "ARGH!!! HELP!"


----------



## arisen pheonix

if you wish to return to our wonderful buggie world you must recant your heathen ways and embrace the muffin


----------



## Aragorn21

*reloads guns* "never!!!"


----------



## arisen pheonix

*big time serious face (used only for special occasions)* ahh but you must!... what evil do you hide that you are so afraid to join the muffin?


----------



## Aragorn21

*Is not hiding, but resisting evil!*


----------



## Saucy

*shakes head arisen pheonix,*


u like ur violence dont ya


----------



## Aragorn21

*braces himself against the wall and throws himself against the door* "aaahhh" *SLAM, the door falls over* *comes out of closet w/ head tilted pointing both guns at pheonix* *is out of breath* "Surrender...now..."


----------



## Aragorn21

*has had it with muffins and violence* "stop it, stop it, stop it, STOOOOOOPPP!" *Ties pheonix down on a chair*


----------



## Saucy

*unties pheonix*
now lets all get along here 
im all for a good muffin fight every now and then, but geese enough is enough.
*Drags Aragorn21 and phenox to beanbag chairs sits between them*
there! thatll solve it


----------



## Aragorn21

"ok ok, ill stop if u will pheonix" "muffins are cool. "


----------



## arisen pheonix

you are still a heathen! and with time patence and a more subtle approach you will be muffinafied


----------



## Saucy

thats not nice!!!!!

*is tempted to hurt pheonix for being so darn violent....*

must resist urge!!!!


----------



## Aragorn21

*is tempted to turn the safety off on his guns* "heathen eh?"


----------



## Saucy

no , we will not sink to that level.....*pulls away Aragorns gun*

come now we will shun her...ignore her ill she lightens up  *is aware this a very girly method,points out she herself is a gurl*


----------



## Aragorn21

Good idea, *secretly puts his other gun in his pocket, dont for get, he has 2 * so......wut u wanna do?


----------



## celebdraug

*laughs!* World peace.... i wonder how they will achieve that... *nods head slowly!*


----------



## Saucy

> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> *Good idea, *secretly puts his other gun in his pocket, dont for get, he has 2 * so......wut u wanna do? *


well we could eat the grass 4 abosoulutely no reason at all and get violently sick   

...or not


----------



## Aragorn21

no no, i have a better idea!! Let's do math!!!

Solve for X: 2(3x+5)2 - 16 = 0



Anyone?


----------



## Saucy

lets not and say we did


----------



## Aragorn21

ok, well......kinda looks like the hotel is running out of things to do.


----------



## Saucy

lets have a party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aragorn21

good idea....what should we do in this party?


----------



## Saucy

well, we could eat grass.....lol

i know how about we have a slumber party lets see; we can all stay up all night, get lots of movie, funny one's and scary ones, we can make prank phone calls, and i brought a pinyatta its in the shape of an orc! we can break it open and get candy!!!!!


yahoo!

*gets out party hats*


----------



## Aragorn21

Yay! good idea. *puts on party hat and waits for more people to come*


----------



## Saucy

*is gonna order pizza *


----------



## Aragorn21

Good idea! *loves pizza* Is anyone else here? It looks like just us.


----------



## Firawyn

HEY lets go fork some one's yard! How's that sound?!?!


----------



## Aragorn21

BAD! We're gonna have a party. U in?


----------



## Firawyn

Duh I'm in! And why cant we fork someone's yard? Someone from our church did it to us at 1:30am a couple weeks ago. I thought it was funny!!! It's less messy than shaving cream or TP. And it gives the same effect...


----------



## Aragorn21

lol, if anything we'd SPORK someones yard.


----------



## Firawyn

he.he!!! I'm all for it!


----------



## Saucy

how do u fork someones yard??? 
or Spork???


----------



## Aragorn21

not sure.  I'm guessing you take alot of plastic sporks and throw them all over peoples yards.


----------



## Saucy

not to be a party poop...but i dont see how that would be fun.


----------



## Aragorn21

uh...neither do i...i think we should stick to pizza and ... games


----------



## Saucy

yay! yay!
*goes off to find twister, and hang up the pinyatta*

i think it might just be us too again


----------



## Aragorn21

NO! *hates twister* *helps powersauce hang up pinyatta*

yeah, we need more people, *is beginning to wish this wasnt a Inn only for ppl born in 1988.


----------



## Saucy

well maybe we should just let everybody come...  
and find out where Gw went and everybody else....
that or could just quit posting back and forth to eaach other lol

*wonders if this qualifies has spamming*


----------



## Firawyn

Forking(or sporking) is when you accually stick plastic forks in someones yard. I guess it's kinda dumb, but hey!

And maybe we should open this to 87 and 89ers. That might bring some more people in. Or maybe we should just have this a teen lounge.


----------



## Aragorn21

Well i would if i knew how (if possible) to change the title of this place.


----------



## Gandalf White

*wonders why 86'ers are constantly left out*

Are we too normal?  

I think sporking (forking) would look awesome when it was finished!


----------



## celebdraug

> _Originally posted by Gandalf White _
> *Are we too normal?
> *



No, youre just too weird! 88s are the BEST!!  

Aragorn21, i think it is possible to change the titlel, by asking a not very evil mod


----------



## Gandalf White

> _Originally posted by celebdraug _
> *a not very evil mod  *



Are there any of those?  

*hides from Mods*


----------



## Aragorn21

which one should i ask??? theres like 8 of them


----------



## Firawyn

Nenya's pretty nice....


----------



## Gothmog

> _Originally posted by Gandalf White _
> *Are there any of those?
> 
> *hides from Mods*
> 
> *



Answer, No.

And nowhere to hide either.   

*MUHAHAhahahahahahahahahaha*


----------



## Aragorn21

YAY! Let's all thank Gothmog for fixing the Inn's name for us!! 

ty ty very much! *showers Gothmog with the left-over marshmellows*


----------



## Gandalf White

> _Originally posted by Gothmog _
> *Answer, No.
> 
> And nowhere to hide either.
> 
> MUHAHAhahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> *



Oh dear...

*resigns himself to his fate*  

And beware, those leftover marshmellows are stale...


----------



## Gothmog

> *resigns himself to his fate*
> 
> And beware, those leftover marshmellows are stale...





But Well Toasted by the time they reach me.


----------



## Saucy

YAY NOW EVERYBODY IS HERE (well not really but...)


----------



## Firawyn

Yo!!!! Great! We are one in the same!!! 86 to 88!!!! WE rock!


----------



## Aragorn21

yeah, now hopefully there'll be a little more people to keep me and powersauce (and u) company.


----------



## Saucy

but maybe we'd have more fun alone?


----------



## Aragorn21

nah, (they might bring marshmellows  )


----------



## celebdraug

86-88'ers!
~More people but none of them brought Marshmellow!


----------



## Aragorn21

I'm sure more people will come with marshmellows....just be patient...*sits a waits.*


----------



## celebdraug

i cant do patient!! Hurry up people!!!


----------



## arisen pheonix

marsh mellows are gross


----------



## Aragorn21

*falls off chair (does this alot)* You dont like marshmellows!?!?!?!? 

I think there's enough people here now to begin the party...shall we?


----------



## Firawyn

> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> *yeah, now hopefully there'll be a little more people to keep me and powersauce (and u) company. *



Was that really all of us? It seemed like more....

*dumps a bucket of ice water on Aragorn's head* He,he!!!!Lol!!


----------



## Aragorn21

*is frozen!* "BUUUUURRRRRR!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Saucy

what is it with all tthe other 88 gurls *cough*(arisen pheonix and sabeen!!)*cough* and being so mean, picking on my poor aragorn21....first muffins now ice lol what'd he do to diserve it? 

so what should we do first *hands out silly party hats*


----------



## Firawyn

Oh, he was just being a boy and that pretty much covers it!

*lugs a big box through the door* Hey how about a water baloon fight? Some already full and a whole bag left. Hey why not make it a flat out water fight? Here's some water pistols! Load 'um with some soda and this could get really good!! Lol! (Joke about the soda. Too sticky)


----------



## celebdraug

water balloons! goodie!

2 teams!
Aragorn21 vs everyone else?


----------



## Aragorn21

> Aragorn21 vs everyone else?


 SURE!!...unless someone wants to come over to my team *casts a sweet innocent smile in powersauce's direction*


----------



## celebdraug

oh yea! Turn to your girlfriend to help ya!


----------



## Aragorn21

she'll help me...won't you powersauce *smiles sweetly again in her direction.*


----------



## celebdraug

*hopes she doesnt! But thinks that there is the 99% that she will!*


----------



## Saucy

> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> * she'll help me...won't you powersauce *smiles sweetly again in her direction.* *



 of course!

*grabs a fire house (dont ask where it came from) and commences to soak celebraug!


----------



## Aragorn21

*grabs two water pistols (if you haven't already noticed, i like holding two pistols at once  ) and covers powersauces back, while she continues to soak those in front of her*


----------



## Firawyn

*Throws a handful of icecubes down Aragorn's shirt*

Hey what can I say? I'm crule to my friends.

*Throws some more ice cubes down powersause's shirt*

Ha! This is so cool! The frezzer in the back is loaded with bags of ice!!!!


----------



## celebdraug

*runs out!*
*come bach with a hose pipe!*
*starts to soak powersauce and aragorn!*
aww the 2 lovebirds wetting soaked! isnt that soo sweet!


----------



## Aragorn21

*picks up powersauce and puts her behind the counter, throws her the hose* *jumps over counter to join her* *sees Sabeen coming with more ice cubes, shoots her eyes* muahha!! I also can be mean when i want to.


----------



## celebdraug

*gets some water ballons and goes to the balcony and start chucking them on powersauce and A21*

occ (can i call you A21?)


----------



## Aragorn21

*takes a garbage can lid and starts blocking the shower of water balloons.*

occ: that's fine.


----------



## Firawyn

OUUUCCHHHH!!!!!

*reluctantly hold back a punch*

You are lucky I really like you Aragorn, or you'd be VERY black and blue! (I have a short temper. Just a warning) Lol!


----------



## Aragorn21

*thinks Sabeen is crazy to think that he couldnt defend himself.*


----------



## celebdraug

brrr! im cold now!


----------



## Aragorn21

so am I, truce??

*thinks it's strange that there's no water on the floor after that long battle.*


----------



## celebdraug

No man! we beat you, it was close but no cigar!

how about a fire fight to get all dry now?


----------



## Aragorn21

U didnt win! powersauce and I were owning you all! 

And no, no fire.


----------



## Firawyn

Yes we're truce, friend. And I agree, NO FIRE! But what could we do?

PS...SNOW DAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Saucy

i will not truce  till we win


----------



## Aragorn21

hehe, we already won. Celebdraug surrendered.


----------



## Firawyn

I missed that. When did THAT happen?


----------



## Aragorn21

"brrr! im cold now!" means "Stop shooting me! I surrender!"


----------



## Saucy

YAY we win!!!!!
ha ha
hey who wnats to watch pirates of the caribean  its the best!


oh yeah i cannot wait till wensday!


----------



## Firawyn

PotC rocks! I saw it twice in theaters and it just came out to buy. I think I'll wait till after Christmas to go buy it for 2 reasons. 1, money, 2, maybe I'll get it for Christmas!!!!!

Happy Holidays, guys!


----------



## Aragorn21

wOOt!!! POTC owns!!!!! *cleans off his big screen high definition TV and inserts the dvd* hmm...wonder how that just appeared in my hands...oh well. 

Happy Holidays to u too!


btw, is anyone cold???


----------



## Saucy

yeah im cold....
*snuggles up to A21* we can keepeach other warm.


----------



## Aragorn21

*carries powersauce over to the gas stove and turns it on* lets sit here 

If anyone else is cold ill turn up the heat for you


----------



## celebdraug

cheers!

got anythink to eat?


----------



## Aragorn21

Yes, in the kitchen.


----------



## Saucy

wow we have a kitchen now this place keeps getting bigger and bigger...and cooler

i think we need a bigger tv *bigger tv appears*


----------



## Aragorn21

*is amazed!* I think we need a whole T-3 network of the best Alienware computers loaded with games!!! .... *waits* ... *nothing happens* bah, y doesnt it work for me?


----------



## arisen pheonix

*creates blizzard around corner both to be depressed in*


----------



## Aragorn21

*wonders y pheonix is depressed*


----------



## Saucy

i think she's depressed cause of the snow, snow is enough to make anyone depressed.


----------



## Firawyn

I agree!!!!!!


----------



## Aragorn21

Yeah snow is a terrible thing... *can't wait till spring when he can rollerblade again* *brings a heater over to pheonix and melts the snow* don't be depressed. have a drink, get something to eat. enjoy yourself.


----------



## celebdraug

Hey! Cheer up! Christmas is comming! I just want RotK to be released!!


----------



## arisen pheonix

*turns aragorn into a snow man* my beloved snow!!!! *sniffles* no snow here! not even a fargon cloud!


----------



## Aragorn21

*Aragorn breaks out from the snowman* *a closet appears, he fills it with snow and locks pheonix in it* there...happy now?


----------



## arisen pheonix

i still dont understand how you dont like snow.....*shakes head* whats this world coming to?


----------



## Saucy

snow is evil
whats with u and turning people into things
specially A21


----------



## arisen pheonix

he deserved it.....melting my snow....dont understand how you can like someone with such evil concepts


----------



## Aragorn21

Evil? you think i was being evil!!?? Well i tell you, i can be VERY VERY evil when i want to. *after saying this aragorn pushes a bookshelf in front of the closet door*. and that's not the best i can do!


----------



## arisen pheonix

*carefully removes bookshelf(so as not to damage books) and charges full shifter through the closet door sending gray form material and splinters across the room* dont *growls and looms* i agreed truce and i will keep it....but not if you do not honor it also...


----------



## Aragorn21

then why'd you turn me into a snowman?!


----------



## arisen pheonix

you melted my snow.......i..apologize...for it......the snowman


----------



## Aragorn21

you are forgiven. But you must promise to be nice. 

*goes behind counter* would anyone like anything to eat/drink?


----------



## arisen pheonix

i dont suppose you stock anything traditional here?.....quicksilver perhaps?


----------



## Aragorn21

Well who knows? everything just seems to appear! What would you like?


----------



## arisen pheonix

quicksilver then ....tall glass *recalls form material so it doesnt look so messy*


----------



## Aragorn21

ok *goes to storage and finds it's appeared* cool...*returns* here you go.


----------



## arisen pheonix

thank you....*grabs tall straw out box on counter* very good....do you refine the cinnabar here?


----------



## Aragorn21

the...uh....what??


----------



## Saucy

> _Originally posted by arisen pheonix _
> *he deserved it.....melting my snow....dont understand how you can like someone with such evil concepts *



hmm, i dont think he's the one with evil concepts, id say turning people into muffins and snowmen is pretty evil


----------



## Aragorn21

Yes yes, but she said she was sorry. we mustnt bring it up any longer....Can i get U anything?


----------



## Saucy

something warm please like tea...or coffee....no! hot chocolate 

i am aware she aplogized i justhad to defend myself against her question of why i like u  

hey did anybody let her out of the closet?


----------



## Aragorn21

*gets powersauce hot chocolet* 

o i c 

Yes, the closet went as it came...it just disappeared.


----------



## Firawyn

I'll take a bowl of...no! A pint...of ice cream. Fudge ripple, I think.

And geeze, 18 pages! This inn hit it off great.

And another thing. How about we start planning a get together-watch the expanded versions of both FotR and TTT and then go see RotK, and come back and talk about it. On the 17th. Hey does the RotK come out on the 17th whereever you guys live?


----------



## Aragorn21

*gets a pint of ice cream* 

yeah, it comes out on the 17th where i am. I say that's a good idea! *wonders if a theater will appear in his Inn so they don't have to go far*


----------



## Firawyn

How about A.P. and P.S. ? I was thinking along the lines of we leave this fanisy world, go to the theater, and then all come back and talk about while it's fresh in our heads. R we all from the US? Just yea or nea. You don't have to be spacific if you don't wast to. I am from the US, byw. 

Yeah for the 17th!!!!  

Hey and could this guy be OB's brother or what!?


----------



## Aragorn21

hmm... id say ..."what". he really doesnt look anything like OB to me.


----------



## celebdraug

> _Originally posted by powersauce _
> * snow is evil
> whats with u and turning people into things
> specially A21 *



its a hobby...


----------



## Aragorn21

> _Originally posted by celebdraug _
> *its a hobby... *


 perhaps....can i get u anything?


----------



## celebdraug

anything to sooth a sore cough please!


----------



## Aragorn21

*Throws celebdraug a bad of cough drops* There you go...don't choke on them.


----------



## arisen pheonix

cough drops no good....gargle hot salt water....is yuky but works good



rainstorm .......thats what the native call it when theres more than 5 raindrops in a period of a minute and a half....*turns rain maker*....well rains better than nothing

cinnabar is the primary ore of mercury.....for all of you who dont know....

---powersauce no explanation was required it was more a statment than anything


----------



## Aragorn21

well as long as it rains OUTside.


----------



## arisen pheonix

come on! you cant not like rain and snow!!!


----------



## Aragorn21

Rain is fine when it's OUTSIDE! snow is ... *bleh*


----------



## arisen pheonix

*gasps in shock* that is so wrong...bleh-ing snow!


----------



## Firawyn

> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> *hmm... id say ..."what". he really doesnt look anything like OB to me.  *



It's a bad picture. And you're a guy. 1 +1= 2. If you were a girl and saw him in person, you'd agree with me. *sticks out tounge*


----------



## Aragorn21

o i c.

 since when does 1+1=2 ! j/k j/k 


hmm... anyone wanna play a game/quiz like thing? this is getting kinda boring.


----------



## arisen pheonix

like what kinda quizlikething ???


----------



## Aragorn21

i have no idea. You come up with something


----------



## arisen pheonix

ummm...... i dont know....whos good with this sorta thing?


----------



## Saucy

if we turn this into a quiz thing i will defenitaley lose...due to the fact iam not the brightest crayon in the box......


actually today my teacher called me a blonde in a brunettes body very hurtful of her, mostly considering my hair is more of a reddish brown audburn color


----------



## Aragorn21

HOW DARE SHE BE MEAN TO MY POWERSAUCE!!!  

*feels like traveling to Canada to teach powersauce's teacher a good lesson in manners* *thinks evil thoughts*


----------



## Firawyn

How about a "what's the next line quiz game"? You know, like I'll say:

"What's that?!" (Pippin)
"This my friend, is a pint." (Merry)
"They come in pints? I'm getting one!" (Pippin)

So who says what next, according to the movies?

This one's pretty easy, but it'll get us started. Who ever guesses it right first gets to pick the next one. 

If we wanna get tricky, we could use different movies, too. Then they'd have to guess the movie, the character, and the line. (But let's just start with LOTR)


----------



## Aragorn21

Great idea!! You start.


----------



## Firawyn

i did


----------



## Aragorn21

o  then...Sam: but you've had a whole half already!


----------



## arisen pheonix

and then frodo starts drooling over the ring, right? and its say bagginsss

and pip-sure i know a baggins, hes over there, frodo bagins hes my second cousin once removed on his mothers side


----------



## ms Greenleaf

What guys talking about OB what is the world coming to. Hey Powersauce..you are Canadian too/


----------



## arisen pheonix

huh???


----------



## Saucy

> _Originally posted by ms Greenleaf _
> *What guys talking about OB what is the world coming to. Hey Powersauce..you are Canadian too/ *



yeah unfourtunately
howd u guess?


----------



## ms Greenleaf

You honestly do not like being canadian???


----------



## arisen pheonix

canada....you actually live in canada!....you lucky duck


----------



## Aragorn21

The greatest hockey player ever came from Canada. 

and we (at least i) h8 OB...well i dont h8 him, i just think ppl kill him


----------



## arisen pheonix

whats hocky have to do with it??? you know in canada there is an island un populated except for artic wolves and such...send me to go live there


----------



## Aragorn21

that would be terrible. first there'd be only snow and ice, then you'd have to worry about/eat wolves!


----------



## arisen pheonix

wolves are easy...rules of the pack my friend...ill just slide right into the family hierarchy


----------



## Saucy

well i hate it here..its cold and wet...and icky...and my A21 isnt here    

and so what if can play hockey


----------



## arisen pheonix

ill trade you.... its hot and dry and sandy here....and every tree in sight is a palm tree


----------



## Saucy

where are u?


----------



## arisen pheonix

arizona....cacti land usa


----------



## Saucy

naw ill stay here 4 now


----------



## arisen pheonix

suit yourself.....by the way congragilations on your up coming cerimonial...or should i say i pity you


----------



## Saucy

lol
why its great!

arent u married urself


----------



## arisen pheonix

yep....isnt it sad?...jk.....


----------



## Saucy

no not at all its cute


----------



## arisen pheonix

oh really?


----------



## Saucy

well i thnk so, i mean what s so wrong with being tff married......

u shoukd come to the ceremony


----------



## arisen pheonix

yay im invited.... but kor has to come to its a package deal


----------



## Saucy

he's preforming the ceremony....but we have to wait for the groom to come back online


----------



## arisen pheonix

cool..were is the cerimony to take place???


----------



## Saucy

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=385095

here i think *shruggs* i atually dont know for sure 
 

is that bad...not know wher eur own wedding is taking place??


----------



## arisen pheonix

i didnt either at first...every one was running around like crazy


----------



## Aragorn21

> or should i say i pity you


 now *that* was uncalled for. 



> is that bad...not know wher eur own wedding is taking place??


 Yes that is bad...i dont know where it's taking place either.


----------



## Firawyn

I go away for a few days and now some one is getting married. Please some one fill me in. You know-who,when,where,how,ect.


----------



## Aragorn21

Who: Me and PS
When: possiblely tomorrow...or later...im unsure  
Where: Stuff and Bother "Who suits who"
How: i think u know


----------



## Thomas Baggins

I was born in '86, so I'm chaecking out your inn, yup that's about it. I seem to be one of the older ones in here, all you '88er's! Well, I must say, this interesting! As for those TTF marriages, they're prolly like celebrity marriages, 'they'll never last.'


----------



## Aragorn21

Yes, you are indeed an older one. GW was in here, he was born in '86 also. Can I get you anything? 



> 'they'll never last.'


 who said


----------



## Thomas Baggins

I don't know who said, 'they'll never last,' just common hearsay, I guess. Well, if you could grab me a root-beer float, that'd be nice, with all this cold weather, I need something cold to drink.


----------



## Aragorn21

Cold weather cold drink?? oh well...*goes and gets the rootbear float.*

So ppl..shoudl we continue the game we had started?


----------



## Saucy

yes thatd be good


----------



## Firawyn

"You could have picked another spot!"

Okay, who says it, when is it said, and what's the next line?


----------



## celebdraug

Gimli
Battle at helms deep
Legolas answers: Do you want me to describe it to you or shall i get you a box?


----------



## Aragorn21

haha, that's wrong. Legolas says that after Gimli says something like "whats going on out there". 

I think Aragorn says something in elvish after Gimli says that, I'm not sure tho.


----------



## celebdraug

i have only seen the movie 6 times......


----------



## Firawyn

Ha! I own the movie! So I'll let you guess how often I watch it!

And A21's right. Aragorn walks up, nothing is said between the elf and man and dwarf, _then_ Aragorn gives the command in elvish.

You get to say the next one A21


----------



## Aragorn21

w00t!!! ok 

"Orcs bearing the white hand a saruman"


Who says that and whats next?


----------



## Firawyn

> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> *w00t!!! ok
> 
> "Orcs bearing the white hand a saruman"
> 
> 
> Who says that and whats next? *



Emoer 
Grima says "Why do you trouble an already troubled mind with your discontent; your war mungerings?"


----------



## Saucy

hate to interrupt the game, but i thought id seen this movies to many times


----------



## Firawyn

naw..that's not possable. You going to see it the 17th, PS?


----------



## Saucy

no i have to wait for the weekend


----------



## Aragorn21

Yes that's correct.

 not until the weekend!  I'm lucky i get to see it Wed. at 2:40 (*would love to bring his powersauce with him if he could*)


----------



## Saucy

> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> *Yes that's correct.
> 
> not until the weekend!  I'm lucky i get to see it Wed. at 2:40 (*would love to bring his powersauce with him if he could*)  *



would love to go with if she could

ill be ok waiting till saturday.....besides all the tickets to wensdays show are sold out here...i checked


----------



## celebdraug

*Draugs clever/stupid idea *

Oh, if powersauce and A21 want to married and dont want to wait until wonks get married, you could have a secret marriage here!  and if you need a Vicar, i'll be it, and i wont charge a think!!! 

(sorta like romea and juliet....)


----------



## Aragorn21

*Re: Draugs clever/stupid idea *



> _Originally posted by celebdraug _
> *Oh, if powersauce and A21 want to married and dont want to wait until wonks get married, you could have a secret marriage here!  and if you need a Vicar, i'll be it, and i wont charge a think!!!
> 
> (sorta like romea and juliet....) *


 get it right  she's powersauce21 now. 

Wonks would get mad if she found out tho...

 YUCK!! romeo and jeliet is a TERRIBLE book *bleh bleh bleh*


----------



## celebdraug

yea! okay, Powersauce21 and Aragorn21! ya happy now? hehe 

Yea, like Romeo and Juliet  without the dying bit at the end   I wont tell Wonks if you wont tell  (I think she is getting married in August...)


----------



## Aragorn21

> yea! okay, Powersauce21 and Aragorn21! ya happy now? hehe


 that's better.


----------



## arisen pheonix

*Re: Re: Draugs clever/stupid idea *



> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> 
> 
> YUCK!! romeo and jeliet is a TERRIBLE book *bleh bleh bleh*




WoW.....A21..(i feel like im talking about steak sauce)...we actually agree on something.....


----------



## Aragorn21

*Re: Re: Re: Draugs clever/stupid idea *



> _Originally posted by arisen pheonix _
> *WoW.....A21..(i feel like im talking about steak sauce)...we actually agree on something.....   *


  ...no....way....

*sits a waits for next question.*


----------



## Saucy

*is not a steak sauce!*

thanks draug, but i wouldnt wanna upset wonks we will just have to wait *sigh* tho she will most likely assume we went ahead and got married anyways because of my name change...is the powersauce really that bad, i suppose it would of been mor elogical to become Arwen21, but due to the fact i HATE that character powersauce it stayed......and now it would be impossible to change again cause beorn is already stressed at my request for yet ANOTHER name change.

and i just realized there is another 21 on the forum!...so for the recored THAT IS PURE COINCIDENCE!!!!!

and we are much more romantic then romeo and juliet


----------



## Elentári

*Waves*

Is there room for one more?

I was born in '86...


----------



## Saucy

oh yeah welcome! since the man of the inn isnt in i am sure he wont mind if i offer u a drink....what can i get u?

welcome!
A21 runs the place, arisen turns people into muffins, and sabeen disapears for long amounts of time, draug over there...well i dunno much bout her. and there's a few others.....make urself at home we were playing a little game.

oh yeah i am powersauce(21) and i am not crazy despite what u may here


----------



## Elentári

Game?????

I think that I will have a nice, cold glass of water. If that is not too hard. 

Nice to meet y'all. What do you do here?


----------



## Saucy

well we really dont do anything 
we had a party once....
anyways we mostly sit around and talk (and on occasin turn each other into things ) 

its sorta a Role playing place where ur role is urself (wonders if thats a gd description)


----------



## Elentári

OK....

So I take it that Spam is fine here?

What were y'all talking about before?

*is confused at reading other posts*


----------



## Saucy

well if ur feeling ambitious u could go back and read from the beginng.....but its not really important, just that i changed my name to match A21's.....we should really get back to the game tho

*trys to think of question*


----------



## Elentári

I got one!

"What's taters presssious? What's taters?"

Really easy I know but it was the best that I could think of.

*has read all 23 pp. and now her eyes are fuzzy*

BTW- I think that _I_ might be the oldest one here now.


----------



## Saucy

doesnt sam say "Taters Potatoes, ya know u boil them mash them stick em in a stew"


and then after that is one of my favourite lines "give em to me raw!"
tho i dont think i got that word for word


----------



## Elentári

I thought he said---

"P-O-T-A-T-O-E-S!!...(then what you said)"

Then (I think) "What I wouldn't give for a basket of nice fish and chips"

Gollum "Shpt!"

"Even you couldn't say no to...(something something something...?)"

"Oh yes we could! Give it to us raw and wriggling!"

Yeah so here's the next one----

"Then what do you fear?"

*hopes the quote is right*


----------



## arisen pheonix

hhmmmmm...i only turned mr. steaksauce into a muffin and only once....im too tired to try to pound out quotes now though....do we have a christmas tree here?


----------



## Aragorn21

I KNOW I KNOW!!! Aragorn says that to Eowen. then she replies "I fear a cage" then somethin else. 


btw, we're happy to have another member of this Inn WELCOME!


----------



## Firawyn

"A cage. To be put behind bars untill use and old age except them and all chance of valor has gone beyond chance or desire."

Not word for word; or maybe it is. 

*thinks maybe she has watched movie to many times* he,he!


----------



## Elentári

Right!! And thaks for the welcome!!

*drags in armloads of christmas tree lights*

"I brought the lights! Where's the tree?"

*looks around the room*


----------



## Saucy

dont forget mistle toe


----------



## Aragorn21

ok..."Open war is apon you, whether you would risk it or not"


----------



## celebdraug

aragorn said that!

Theoden says that the last time he looked theoden was king and not Aragorn 

or something along those lines....


----------



## Aragorn21

hmm...not sure...I should probably choose questions i know the answer to.


----------



## arisen pheonix

*pulls tree oout of a closet*......shall we decorate?


----------



## Aragorn21

Yes yes let's do...we can continue the game when we're done. *Takes out stockings and hangs them over the fire.* *Makes sure to put powersauce's stocking next to his own *


----------



## arisen pheonix

*plays out vomitings with sound effects*.....come on.....hangs up holly and drags in a giant bag full of ornaments


----------



## Aragorn21

*takes a large wreath and begins to hang it on the piller in the middle of the room.* *drops it on pheonix's head and pretends it was an accident* oops


----------



## Elentári

*shakes head*

"You are always at it, hu?"

*hands AP an icebag for head*

*continues stringing lights*


----------



## Saucy

she seems to have something against A21


----------



## Aragorn21

yes we are always at it. And she does have something against me...i was just trying to pound it out of her  .


----------



## arisen pheonix

*spits large wad of form material at A21 it grafts over his mouth so he cant talk* i have something against him????....what did i do???......i mean i didnt actually vomit or anything....i could have though


----------



## Aragorn21

*takes stuff off his mouth* *jumps off the ladder he was standing on and it "accidently" hits pheonix*... oops...sorry 

not..


----------



## arisen pheonix

i still seriously do not see what i did but o well.....*picks A21 up by the scruff of the neck*......boys!....*sets him in a old cellar with a belled hat and bricks the entrance shut*


----------



## Aragorn21

*kicks one violent kick and knocks pheonix to the ground* if you stop i will!


----------



## arisen pheonix

you missed your line!....and you started it!.....jesus


----------



## Aragorn21

I don't give.............if i started it. 


Let's continue the game now...celebdraug, you start.


----------



## Saucy

*wonders why anyone would wanna pick on her innocent A21  *

yes lets continue the game;


----------



## Aragorn21

im FAR from innocent! *can be very mean sometimes...and gets pretty good at it.*


----------



## Saucy

it twas a slight exageration / a form of sarcasim if u will  in ur defence but if u care to deny it go right on ahead.....i happen to be aware that nobody is ever completely innocent lol.....


----------



## Aragorn21

ic, well thanks for coming to my defence .


----------



## Thomas Baggins

DJ~A takes a large string of lights off the floor, he picks them up and wraps himself in them. He then plugs them in, "Oww, dangit!, they've electrocuted me!" he unplugs the lights. "Well, last time I ever try that!" he strings the lights along the edge of the ceiling all around the room.


----------



## Firawyn

Is someone going to start? I need a challange!

hey no lines from ROTK...I havn't seen it yet (going mon.)


----------



## Aragorn21

baggins be careful!!

i'll post a quote 

"He didn't mean for alot of things to happen Sam."


 monday!! i saw it on the 17th, lucky me. I can't wait till i see it again.


----------



## Thomas Baggins

The quote is from Frodo but you forgot part of it, it ends with, "but they did." It's at the begining of TTT when Frodo and Sam are still stuck in Emyn Muil. Sam doesn't say anything right afterwords and Frodo see's Sauron's eye and then Sam asks him, concerned, "Mr. Frodo?" 

Yay, I saw ROTK at the premier 12:00 showing, and then on 17th at 11:00 in the morning, I'm going to see it on Sunday and sometime next weekend, and then again the first or second week of Janurary, dressed up as a Ranger, too.


----------



## Firawyn

> _Originally posted by Thomas Baggins _
> Yay, I saw ROTK at the premier 12:00 showing, and then on 17th at 11:00 in the morning, I'm going to see it on Sunday and sometime next weekend, and then again the first or second week of Janurary, dressed up as a Ranger, too.    [/B]



Great idea! I can only imagine the people's faces when you walk in. They'll think they've gone mad! A Ranger of Middle Earth! Go TB!


----------



## Aragorn21

wow, u lucky Baggins. I'm going at least twice more, don't know when tho. It's your turn to post a quote now TB.


----------



## arisen pheonix

we are still playing this game????....seriously.....


----------



## Aragorn21

yes we are still playing this game.....seriously. and its TB's turn to post a quote.


----------



## arisen pheonix

well be that way!...


----------



## Thomas Baggins

"Where are we going?" *HINT* From FOTR.

HeeHee, can you guy's guess the next line? it might be a hard one, but you should get it.


----------



## Aragorn21

Pippen says that. then it goes to bilbo and frodo, bilbo says "my old sword, sting (blah blah blah). Am i right?


----------



## Elentári

*walks in*

Yes, you have it right.

*walks out*


----------



## Thomas Baggins

Well, you are correct, but I was refering to the time when Sam asks that question of Aragorn and Aragorn say's, "Into the wild" it's right before Weathertop.


----------



## Elentári

I don't remember that!

*racks her brain*

Noooo still don't; was it in the extended version?


----------



## Aragorn21

yes it is in the EE. Cept Sam says "but where is he leadin us?". 

so, u wanna post another one?


----------



## Elentári

I never saw the EE.

Do you mean me, A21?

'Cause I can if you want me to.

Here's one just in case:

"You cannot give this to me."

easy I know...


----------



## Aragorn21

I believe Gandalf says that. Isn't it "you cannot offer me this ring" tho? or am i thinking of a different scene?


----------



## Elentári

Nope. Think again.

Right movie though.


----------



## Gandalf White

Aragorn says it to Arwen, during the bridge scene in Rivendell...the next line is "it is mine to give to whom I will; like my heart." 

Hmmm, everything I think of is too easy...

"How much time do you want?"


----------



## Elentári

Aragorn says this to Theoden (did I spell that right?) But I don't remember the next line.

Is is, "As much time as you can give me."??

BTW- that was right GW.


----------



## Aragorn21

yes, that's correct. next!


----------



## Aragorn21

i answered one wrong!! i was just watching TTT last night. When Gimili says "you could have picked a better spot" the next quote is also by Gimili, he says to Aragorn "the luck you live by, let's hope it lasts the night" or something like that. Oh well...

Elentári you post the next quote.


----------



## Elentári

Oops! Sorry- I just re-checked the thread. 

"Where am I?"


----------



## Aragorn21

Frodo says that in FOTR. Gandalf replies "you are in the house of Elrond" something something something...blah blah blah.. is that right?


----------



## Firawyn

"You are in the house of Elrond; and it is 10 'o clock in the morning; on October the 21st if you wanted to know."

I'm not sure about the date; it could have been the 23r or 28th or what ever else.

Btw! I saw ROTK!!!!!  It was so good!!!


----------



## Aragorn21

yes that's it..but i said it first  


Here the next: "Draw your swords"


----------



## Firawyn

Is that from Weathertop? I mean, this is LOTR. "Draw your swords is a pretty common phrase.

If it is Weathertop the the next phrase is (after as bunch of Nazgul screaming) "back you devils!" and Sam says it.

Good one A21, I'm not really sure about that one!


----------



## Aragorn21

Oh sorry, it's not that one. It's from TTT.


----------



## Thomas Baggins

Is that what Theoden say's to his gaurd's right before they go to the front gates of Helm's Deep?


----------



## Aragorn21

yes yes, but what is said next?


----------



## Firawyn

Ohhhhhh

Is it "For wrath, for ruin, for glory!"? (Said by either Aragorn or Theoden)


----------



## Aragorn21

ok, i think that was a terrible quote. I'm thinking of the part where Theoden was on the keep and he said "draw your swords" next is a lot of yelling 

Sabeen u post next quote...make it hard.


----------



## Firawyn

Uummmm....let's see.

"Why are you saying this?"

Ok the drill, who says it, when, where, and what's next?


----------



## Elentári

Arwen,before the fellowship leaves, Rivendell, Aragorn says something about you should go with your people (or is it, it never would have worked, it was a dream?) I can't remember... but am I for the most part right?

Whoa! Cool change! Now I can read what is written...


----------



## Wolfshead

Ah, cool. An inn for those born between '86 and '88, never seen this before. Being born in '87 (January 22nd - almost 17!) I qualify  Let's see, too busy to get involved just now (got work to do in a minute), but I shall loiter and observe for now.

So, hello


----------



## Aragorn21

Welcome CraigSmith! We're glad to have you.

Elentári, that's close enough (if not right on). You post the next quote.


----------



## Firawyn

You were partly right. It is:

"I am a mortal; you are elf kind. It was a dream, Arwen."

So here's another one. (Hard)

"Go home, Sam."

*Hint: The responce is an action, not a phrase.*


----------



## Aragorn21

hard? lol. Sam sits in a corner of rock and starts crying. 

I'm going away for the weekend, I'll be back either Sunday or Monday. See you then!


----------



## Firawyn

Okay, maybe that wasn't that hard. You're right A21. (As usual)

Um.....

"Why have you come?"


----------



## Elentári

Ummmm. From a part in the ROTK? (which I just watched two days ago)

Isn't it the part in the cave with Aragorn talking to the ghost?

I really don't remember what is said next as my dad was asking me a _bunch _ of questions about what was going on at that part in the movie.  (I felt like duck-taping his mouth shut right then...  )

And if I am wrong... well... that has been known to happen.


----------



## Saucy

well i am bak....did anyone notice i was gone!


 the forum has been totally ruined i c


----------



## Aragorn21

lol, I'm not usually right. 

 of course we noticed you were gone (at least i did). 

No, it's not ruined. It just takes a little time to get used to.


----------



## Thomas Baggins

Umm, just to let you guy's know I'm leaving the inn here, I'm wicked busy right now. It's been fun, for the short while I was posting, I'll come back agian.

See ya later,
DJ~Aravorn


----------



## Firawyn

No. Aragorn says it to Eowen when she comes to see him right BEFORE he leaves for the Paths of the Dead. Then he goes on, blah,blah, and tells her he doesn't love her. (Blah,blah!) He,he!!!


----------



## Aragorn21

You're right. Do next.


----------



## Saucy

Sabeen said:


> No. Aragorn says it to Eowen when she comes to see him right BEFORE he leaves for the Paths of the Dead. Then he goes on, blah,blah, and tells her he doesn't love her. (Blah,blah!) He,he!!!




or correction he says
"why have come?"
Eowyn says "do u not know"
he says "i can not give u what u are seeking"

^i believe that is closer then (blah! blah!)

sorry Sabeen but i really wanna post one  and that just happened to be one of my favourite parts


----------



## Elentári

*slips in for a moment*

You are right. I think that I was thinking of in the book when Aragorn asks the ghosts "Why are you here, Oath-breakers?"

Ermmmm...or is it "Why have you come, Oath-breakers?"  

*slips out before she is caught not doing her school-work*

Edit- I forgot- missed ya'all! Hope you had/have a happy new year. Oh, and Powersauce21, glad that you are back.


----------



## Firawyn

powersauce21 said:


> or correction he says
> "why have come?"
> Eowyn says "do u not know"
> he says "i can not give u what u are seeking"
> 
> ^i believe that is closer then (blah! blah!)
> 
> sorry Sabeen but i really wanna post one  and that just happened to be one of my favourite parts



o.....kay...


----------



## Saucy

Sabeen said:


> o.....kay...


  now i feel bad u can have ur turn back Sabeen


----------



## celebdraug

hey everyone! im back! did anyone miss me? lol


----------



## Aragorn21

welcome back celebdraug! 

Ok! Next person on after me post a quote, enough waiting.


----------



## celebdraug

"WHat did you tell him?"


----------



## Firawyn

Yehhhh!!!!!! Thank you PS!!!!!   You rock.

"Eleventy-one years is hardly enough time to live among such exsalent(sp?) and admerable(sp?) hobbits(now that can spell  )." *the stuff in parenthisis is not part of the quote.

PS....no matter who gets this one, ps21 gets to do the next one!!


----------



## Firawyn

celebdraug said:


> "WHat did you tell him?"



tell who what?


----------



## Saucy

Sabeen said:


> tell who what?



oh no...it appears that "what did u tell him" is what gandal asked pippin...i think she was just trying to continue the game.....

i believe the next line after sabeens is something about a clever trick by gandalf.....


----------



## Firawyn

powersauce21 said:


> i believe the next line after sabeens is something about a clever trick by gandalf.....



Nope. Sorry, PS.

The answer is: "I don't know half of you half as well as I should like, and I like less than half of you half as well as you deserve." (Said by Bilbo at the farewell party in FOTR)

And I think that the next line to the other one is by Gandalf and it is "what did you say?"


----------



## Saucy

Sabeen said:


> Nope. Sorry, PS.
> 
> The answer is: "I don't know half of you half as well as I should like, and I like less than half of you half as well as you deserve." (Said by Bilbo at the farewell party in FOTR)
> 
> And I think that the next line to the other one is by Gandalf and it is "what did you say?"



Oh well i getta post the next one anyways
Legolas: A red sun rises,blood has been spilt this eve (hopes she got that right)


----------



## Firawyn

I'm pretty sure that it's night and not eve but that's ok. It's from TTT, right?

Um...is the next line Aragorn and he says:"Riders of Rohan!What news from the march?"

Good one. I'm not sure if I'm right or not.


----------



## celebdraug

Sabeen, i think that is correct!  Your turn....


----------



## Saucy

celebdraug said:


> Sabeen, i think that is correct!  Your turn....


shouldt i get to say that??


 oh well carry on

 Aragorn21 cant get on the forum


----------



## celebdraug

I sorry Miss! I really am!  lol

So where is he? We miss him..... there is not one to post a question on "is that your final answer"


----------



## Aragorn21

Hey everyone guess what! I.... I'm gonna let you guess.


----------



## celebdraug

My guess is "YOURE BACK!" yay! We all *cough* missed you *cough*  lol! no, really we did miss you


----------



## Aragorn21

no, your wrong... i got a new avatar. j/k

anyway...lets hurry up and post the next quote!


----------



## celebdraug

Sabeens turn! S/he isnt here..... want me to post?


----------



## Aragorn21

might as well..


----------



## Saucy

celebdraug said:


> My guess is "YOURE BACK!" yay! We all *cough* missed you *cough*  lol! no, really we did miss you



i missed him the mostest tho!   

is mostest a word???


----------



## Aragorn21

powersauce21 said:


> i missed him the mostest tho!
> 
> is mostest a word???


i knew u missed me the most  and no, mostest is not a word, but that's ok


----------



## Saucy

Aragorn21 said:


> i knew u missed me the most  and no, mostest is not a word, but that's ok



it is now!!! mostest is now a word my word i call copyright.....lol i am gonna go call the dictionary people right now....

back to the game anyone?


----------



## Elentári

Everyone's back!!! Including me who has been working on ACT prep...  

"Aye, sir, it's a weed."

Ermmm...or something like that.


----------



## celebdraug

Frim FotR: was that aragorn telling sam that the thingy plant he was looking for to slow down frodos passing to death, was a weed and then aragorn takes out a knife and is cutting up a pland and then Arwen come and says "whats this? a ranger caght of his gaurd"


----------



## Aragorn21

actually it's "What's this? A ranger cought *off* his guard?"  

celebdraug, you do next quote.


----------



## celebdraug

"Tell me what happened and I will ease your passing." there you go


----------



## Aragorn21

I think we're all stumped. What movie is it from?


----------



## celebdraug

from TTT!
Gimli says it to the warg rider who was laughing and Aragorn had fallen of the cliff! 

Ring a bell?


----------



## Firawyn

"He took a little tumble over the cliff" (orc)
"You lie!" (Legolas)



I'm back!!!!!


----------



## celebdraug

well done sabeen! that must have been easy  seeing as i already gave you half the answer 
your turn now!


----------



## Aragorn21

OOHHHHH!! DUH!

Welcome back Sabeen!!


----------



## Saucy

hey guys i am leaving this thread for awhile cause i am not gd at games, ill be back sometime


----------



## Firawyn

Um...I knew it before you gave us the hint-Thank you Aragorn-and that's a bummer PS.

Ok let's see.....

"They hae taken the bridge and the second hall.."


----------



## Aragorn21

Sabeen said:


> Um...I knew it before you gave us the hint-Thank you Aragorn-and that's a bummer PS.
> 
> Ok let's see.....
> 
> "They hae taken the bridge and the second hall.."


Gandalf in Moria. "We have barred the gates but cannot hold them for long...they are coming."

 don't leave


----------



## Saucy

awww sweety....seriously, iam going i've got way yo many threads to keep up with, and my computer is so slow loading the forum now. this page just took like 12 minutes <-- no joke


----------



## Aragorn21

Hey everyone, I'm leaving this thread, and probably the whole forum. If you wanna talk to me you can get my MSN or AIM. Nice knowing you all. Goodbye.


----------



## celebdraug

you both are leaving


----------



## Saucy

celebdraug said:


> you both are leaving




 yes, good bye


----------



## Aragorn21

Ok, sorry bout that, I'm not leavin any more. Where were we??


----------



## Gandalf White

Aragorn21 said:


> Ok, sorry bout that, I'm not leavin any more. Where were we??



Subtle Hint: Look back...

Not-So-Subtle Hint: Look 6 posts back

Not a Hint: It's your turn...go already!


----------



## Aragorn21

oops...

"Get out!"


----------



## Gandalf White

Aragorn21 said:


> "Get out!"



That depends, I believe, on whether it was the first "get out!" or the second "get out." Anyway, it was Boromir when the Fellowship had just entered the mines of Moria and found the corpses. Next, Sam shouts "Aragorn!" when Frodo gets entangled by the Watcher...


----------



## Aragorn21

yeah that's right. Now just hurry up and post the next quote.


----------



## Gandalf White

Fine, fine....here's an easy one for you littl'uns...  

"He's got my arm!"


----------



## Gandalf White

Whoa, did I get you all?


----------



## Saucy

Gandalf White said:


> Whoa, did I get you all?


 yeh  tell us


----------



## Aragorn21

ah..I'll give it a try.

I know it's when the fellowship is on all those rocks and the hobbits are wrestling with Boromir. I belive the next line is "What's that?"


----------



## celebdraug

*the scene comes back to mind* ohh yeah......


----------



## spirit

you guys, that was easy!


----------



## Aragorn21

I knew what the scene was, I just didn't know the next line...I'm close enough I think.

"We have work to do."


----------



## Saucy

Aragorn21 said:


> I knew what the scene was, I just didn't know the next line...I'm close enough I think.
> 
> "We have work to do."


 *thinks really hard* its right there i just cant place it....arg! must watch movie again...and agian...and agian...


----------



## Gandalf White

Aragorn21 said:


> "We have work to do."



A21 was boasting how hard this was. 

*laughs* 

Fellowship of the Ring: Saruman has just looked into the Palantir and Sauron has told him to build an army worthy of Mordor. Two orcs enter the room, asking what the eye commands. Saruman replies, "We have work to do." 

Then comes the next scene, as the trees are ripped from the ground. An orc approaches Saruman saying, "The trees are strong my lord, their roots go deep." The wizard replies, "Tear them all down." 

Should I go on? 


My quote:



> This is it



Let me know if it isn't fair...


----------



## Aragorn21

Me..boasting!? You musta been dreaming m8, cuz I was not boasting at all. 

and no that's not very fair.. but I'll try

Is it in ROTK when the orcs are gathering in front of Minas Tireth (sp???), Gandalf says it. the next line is by him, "the great battle of our time." that right?


----------



## Gandalf White

Wrong!  

Hint: It's not in RotK...


----------



## Saucy

Aragorn21 said:


> Me..boasting!? You musta been dreaming m8, cuz I was not boasting at all.
> 
> QUOTE]
> m8!? m8? what are u british...
> 
> is it what they say when the ocrs bust in to helms deep..either aragorn or theodon?


----------



## Aragorn21

powersauce21 said:


> m8!? m8? what are u british...


no, just ½British. And that is a very cool word. 


This is a totally unfair quote!!!  Tell us what movie it's from!


----------



## Gandalf White

Aragorn21 said:


> no, just ½British. And that is a very cool word.
> 
> 
> This is a totally unfair quote!!!  Tell us what movie it's from!



Lol, you have absolutely no British blood in you whatsoever...   

Unfair quote!?!? Hrmph...

Anyway, the movie is FotR.


----------



## Saucy

ur not half british m8 

was i wrong


----------



## Gandalf White

powersauce21 said:


> was i wrong



Yes, I'm afraid so. It's in the Fellowship of the Ring.


----------



## Gandalf White

_Ok, another hint. _  


> Charact.1: This is it.
> Charact. 2:This is what?



_You should get this easy...(!) _


----------



## Aragorn21

I know that Merry and Pippen are the ones that say it, I just can't remember where.


----------



## Saucy

Aragorn21 said:


> I know that Merry and Pippen are the ones that say it, I just can't remember where.


hmmm now i am completely lost.....just tell us already, or do u like to torture those who do not have the time to memrize the movies word for word


----------



## Gandalf White

_Alright, alright!  

Fellowship of the Ring: Frodo and Sam have just started upon their journey. They're walking through a field, when Sam stops and says, "This is it." Frodo turns around and says, "This is what?" Sam replies, "If I take one more step, it will be the farthest away from home I've ever been." 

etc. 

I'm tired of posting quotes, next one here can take it! _


----------



## Saucy

*evil laughter* 
my quote: "well, i am back"

gd luck quoting the next line of that one
muwhahahahahaha....

evil EVIL EvIl!!!!!! >


----------



## Gandalf White

_Well, technically there are no lines after that, but the next words would be:

Lay down
Your sweet and weary head
The night is falling
You have come to journey's end
Sleep now
And dream of the ones who came before
They are calling
From across the distant shore

etc. (Into the West, by Annie Lenox)  _


----------



## Saucy

Gandalf White said:


> _Well, technically there are no lines after that, but the next words would be:
> 
> Lay down
> Your sweet and weary head
> The night is falling
> You have come to journey's end
> Sleep now
> And dream of the ones who came before
> They are calling
> From across the distant shore
> 
> etc. (Into the West, by Annie Lenox)  _





  GW you are in desperate need of something to occupy ur spare time....um knitting perhaps... u may has well post next quote


----------



## Gandalf White

Knitting? I'll pass on that, thanks...  

Anyway, someone else take the next quote, I can't think of the one I want.


----------



## Aragorn21

"go on, eat." HAHAHA you'll never get this one!


----------



## celebdraug

is it one of the orcs in the second movie?....


----------



## Aragorn21

no...knowing who says it is easy, it's knowing what comes next that's hard.


----------



## Gandalf White

Hint to those of you who may know the next line: This is from RotK, right at the beginning, where Sam is pretending not to be hungry and having Frodo eat.


----------



## Aragorn21

Gandalf White said:


> Hint to those of you who may know the next line: This is from RotK, right at the beginning, where Sam is pretending not to be hungry and having Frodo eat.


Nope, that's not true. 

I found I made a mistake!  The actual wording is "Please, eat."


----------



## Gandalf White

Aragorn21 said:


> Nope, that's not true.
> 
> I found I made a mistake!  The actual wording is "Please, eat."



Which of course means that it is in TTT, when Eowyn gives Aragorn that "soup."


----------



## celebdraug

go on post....


----------



## Gandalf White

I can't, I wasn't able to get the next line, just the scene...


----------



## Aragorn21

muahahaha!! did i stump you all!?¿ (with a good _legal_ quote)


----------



## Saucy

*giggles* notice, GW started posting here and Celebraug did again too!

GW and draug sitting in a tree, k-i-s-s-i-n-g
muwhahahahaha

*hides out of site*


----------



## Gandalf White

powersauce21 said:


> *giggles* notice, GW started posting here and Celebraug did again too!
> 
> GW and draug sitting in a tree, k-i-s-s-i-n-g
> muwhahahahaha
> 
> *hides out of site*



I beg to differ...

I haven't been in any trees of late. (Or under any rocks, for that matter...)

Aule's quote (my title) is sooo true...


----------



## celebdraug

Powersauce..... i have a message for you!!
 







*YOU ARE EVIL!!!!*   










*goes away!*


----------



## Aragorn21

!!! That must mean she's getting close to something you don't want known!!   


Ok, i win, you all give up. Eowen says it to aragorn. The next line is when aragorn is sitting and smoking the voice of Arwen says "The light of the evenstar does not wax away." 

Someone else post a quote now.


----------



## spirit

hehe! *rolls over laughing*

*wipes tears from her eyes*

Draug, he's gottta a point! is there some already going on between the two of you your not tellin us?


----------



## celebdraug

*goes and hides!*


----------



## Gandalf White

Lol, now you've done it! Gone and driven her away!   

Because of all the confusion, no one has posted a quote, so allow me...



> Come on hobbits, [evil voice]follow me...[/evil voice]


----------



## Aragorn21

haha GW doesn't want draug to leave.  


Gollum says it. It is the last line in TTT. the next line is the first in ROTK. Deagle says: "Smeagle, I got one."  haha!

EDIT: I know I'm right so I'll post a new quote. "Very dangerous over short distances."


----------



## Gandalf White

Aragorn21 said:


> "Very dangerous over short distances."



Hint: This quote comes from Gimli in TTT as the 3 hunters track the orcs. "I'm wasted on cross-country. We dwarves are natural sprinters; very dangerous over short distances..." 

I don't know what the next line is just yet...I'll have to dive into my subconciousness...


----------



## celebdraug

they are on the trail. 
Aragorn's next to say: "Rohan house of the horse lords. There is something strange at work here.


----------



## Aragorn21

i think its "home of the horse lords." yeah, that's good. do next.


----------



## Saucy

Gandalf White said:


> I beg to differ...
> 
> I haven't been in any trees of late. (Or under any rocks, for that matter...)
> 
> Aule's quote (my title) is sooo true...



ahh Gw, there are many other locations where two people could um

Gw and draug sitting in a dumpster k-i-s-s-i-n-g
kinda loses the effect

and draug, i kno i am evil geez u dont have announce it.


----------



## Gandalf White

powersauce21 said:


> ahh Gw, there are many other locations where two people could um
> 
> Gw and draug sitting in a dumpster k-i-s-s-i-n-g
> kinda loses the effect



Not to mention losing the rhyme that exists between 'tree' and 'g'...

No dumpsters either...


----------



## Saucy

so where excactly were you "Kissing" if not in a tree or dumpster, i am hoping it wasnt in this inn,i am proud of u draug, i mean i made it very clear u couldnt have the best guy on the forum, so u settle for the next best thing...his brother, very smooth...

cant u just proclaim ur love, what do u have to hide?
tee-hee
(keep the Public displays of affecton to a minimum)

*hides*

i think i am done now


----------



## Firawyn

Okay I know I dissapear for long periods of time(I think it was Powersause21 who said that  ) but I am still a local none the less. It's just that I keep getting grounded from the puter. _My precious puter!!!!!!_ *cries* I'll try not to make that a habit, my friends.

Are we still playing the quote game? If so here one is-if not then ket playing!  

"I wish the ring had never come to me. I wish none of this had happened."


----------



## Aragorn21

WELCOME BACK SABEEN!


Frodo says that in Moria. Gandalf replies: "So do all who live to see such times, but that is not for them to decided, all you must decided is what to do with the time that is given you."


----------



## celebdraug

Just ingore powersauce...SHE IS 100% crazy.!!


----------



## Saucy

celebdraug said:


> Just ingore powersauce...SHE IS 100% crazy.!!


crazi i was crazi once they put me in a deep dark dungeon with rats, rats i dont like rats they make me crazy CRAZIi was crazi once they put me in a deep dark dungeon with rats, rats i dont like rats they make me crazy CRAZIi was crazi once they put me in a deep dark dungeon with rats, rats i dont like rats they make me crazy CRAZIi was crazi once they put me in a deep dark dungeon with rats, rats i dont like rats they make me crazy CRAZIi was crazi once they put me in a deep dark dungeon with rats, rats i dont like rats they make me crazy CRAZIi was crazi once they put me in a deep dark dungeon with ras, rats i dont like rats they make me crazy CRAZIi was crazi once they put me in a deep dark dungeon with rats, rats i dont like rats they make me crazy CRAZIi was crazi once they put me in a deep dark dungeon with rats, rats i dont like rats they make me crazy CRAZI      

and its all A21's fault!


----------



## celebdraug

thanks for proving my point Powersauce... So now no one believe her! and can we stop this discussion and get on with the game?


----------



## Aragorn21

"So it begins"


----------



## Firawyn

Man I'm rusty. That one was way to easy. Oh well. Your turn A21.


----------



## Saucy

Sabeen said:


> Man I'm rusty. That one was way to easy. Oh well. Your turn A21.




i think so it begins was his quote


----------



## Firawyn

Sorry  

Um....I think Theoden says it an the Two Towers at the battle of Helm's Deep. The next thing said is "ahhrahhat!!" by some Urk.


----------



## Aragorn21

no....that's not it.


----------



## Saucy

I KNOW I KNOW......  but u told me so i cant say  


PENGUINS!!!!! had to get it out of my system


----------



## Aragorn21

I didn't tell you not to say 

Did I stump you all again! w00t yeah! i pwn


----------



## Firawyn

Does Gandalf say it?


----------



## Aragorn21

nope, it's Theoden.


----------



## Firawyn

Ah! So I _was_ partly right. You didn't tell me that!!  Well mister smarty pants-am I at in the right movie? Am I even at the right scene? I thought maybe it was in ROTK but I only saw it thee times before it left my theater. Crap. Jeeze, I'm stuck. (and rambleing-am I rambleing-I think I'm rambleing-I'll shut up now.)   


PS..and powersause, what's with penguins?


----------



## Aragorn21

How were you partly right? Theoden says it...(last hint) in The Two Towers. It's easy to get when it is, just the next line is hard. 


Powersauce loves penguins. Isn't she so cute!


----------



## Firawyn

Well first off, buddy, I did start this game and last I checked, the object was to get the movie, place, wo said it, and the next line. That, my friend is why I be partly right. 

I still dont know the next line. Maybe I'll go watch the movie.


----------



## Saucy

Aragorn21 said:


> Powersauce loves penguins. Isn't she so cute!



 she does?  u learn something new every day 
and draug pleez note that statement if u will....cute....not crazy...similar words but very different meanings!!!!!

is the next line by Aragorn....i think it is isnt it 

Sabeen be careful...if a game causes u stress u shouldnt play it...simple enough....(hands her a stress ball)


----------



## Aragorn21

*looks back* oh yeah...you are partly right Sabeen...my bad 


yeah it is...(oh well, another hint)


----------



## Firawyn

*takes stress ball after throwing a Stewarts bottle at the wall* *I give up!!* Okay?? Please tell us and then give us a new quote. I mean really. I don't have three hours to sit down and watch TTT!


----------



## Saucy

why dont u just tell us so we can move on with our lives


----------



## celebdraug

yes, why dont you tell us plz, some time while im still alive    



> and draug pleez note that statement if u will....cute....not crazy...similar words but very different meanings!!!!!


 But to me, Powersauce, you'll always be "that crazy but lovely person who likes penguins"  

btw: how do you know if youve just twisted or broken your wrist?


----------



## Aragorn21

ok ok, i pwn you all! Theoden says it at helms deep. The next line Aragorn says in elvish: "prepare arrows" or somethin....someone else can do a quote now. Make it hard!


----------



## Firawyn

MY TURN!!!! (I cant decide, here's two)

1.) "You are our king."

2.) "The becons have been lit! Gondor calls for aid!"

Thank you for you attention, and have a nice day!




PS....My cat had five kittens this morning!!!!!!


----------



## Aragorn21

1). no idea

2). Aragorn says it. Theoden replies "And rohan will answer."


Congrats!


----------



## celebdraug

1) just guessing. is it arwen to aragorn? if it is, i still have no idea what comes next  

but i doubt im correct!


----------



## Saucy

congrats on the kittens, and draug u are quite a lovley person urself....

ha...i just realised something
A21 is the only guy here still  ...he must feel special  be nice to us or the wraith of the 3 88er gurls will rain upon u.  mwhahahahaha

doest theodon say it to all the solider dudes?


----------



## celebdraug

A21 is a gentleman *cough*


*waits for PS to kick her out*


----------



## Saucy

celebdraug said:


> A21 is a gentleman *cough*
> 
> 
> *waits for PS to kick her out*




 no he's not hes evil!!!!!!!!!

shows how little u know  

i wouldnt kick u out.....i am not THAT mean...


----------



## celebdraug

> no he's not hes evil!!!!!!!!!



Well, not on the forum!!! Who cares about "out of forum" world in the forum world!

im sonfusing myself  

And im surprised you not kicking me out! its only coz im the only one here!
LOL


----------



## Saucy

i dont even think i have the authority to kick people out.....  do i?   

besides ur my buddy why would i kick u out

Sabeen is on my side though


----------



## Firawyn

#2 is right you guys.

#1 however......keep guessing!! Well never mind. You got it partly right. It's in the two towers, battle of helms deep, the soldier is dressing Theoden and he tells Theoden "You are our king" and then the responce in Theoden nd he says "and do you trust your king?" and the the soldier says "We will follow you to whatever end." and then Theoden says "To whatever end..."

 

Um..whoever got #2 can go next.


----------



## Gandalf White

Whoa, this thread is disintegrating...


----------



## Saucy

Gandalf White said:


> Whoa, this thread is disintegrating...



its just when u left us, Draug was so miserable......that it brought the thread down...


----------



## celebdraug

> its just when u left us, Draug was so miserable......that it brought the thread down...


{sarcastically} Powersauce, you know me soo well! you knew why i was soo upset!  

Anyway, cant we have a water fight or a food fight or sumething...(you kno...so i can get revenge on PS! hehe)?


----------



## Gandalf White

A21, you're up! Go! 



powersauce21 said:


> its just when u left us, Draug was so miserable......that it brought the thread down...



Oh really? I fail to find any evidence supporting this...  Although I do agree with the general statement that my leaving creates a definite black hole...  

talk about egotistical...


----------



## Aragorn21

celebdraug said:


> Anyway, cant we have a water fight or a food fight or sumething...(you kno...so i can get revenge on PS! hehe)?


we already had a water fight, PS and I pwnt you soooo bad.  



"Is that all you can conjure Saruman?"


----------



## Saucy

celebdraug said:


> {sarcastically} Powersauce, you know me soo well! you knew why i was soo upset!
> 
> Anyway, cant we have a water fight or a food fight or sumething...(you kno...so i can get revenge on PS! hehe)?



aww Draugy Waugy its ok now that GW is back!!!!
 

i know the quote i am just to lazy to say it


----------



## spirit

powersauce21 said:


> aww Draugy Waugy its ok now that GW is back!!!!
> 
> 
> i know the quote i am just to lazy to say it



Draugy Waugh    
here is the *cough* quote!



> *Originally posted by celebdraug*
> Im Celebdraug and i love GW sooooo much! I cant stand it here without him gone! i mess him soo much!



hahaha! there your quote!


----------



## celebdraug

spirit said:


> Draugy Waugh
> here is the *cough* quote!
> hahaha! there your quote!




DRAUGY WAUGY???????
 

Powersauce.....*shakes head slowly*



AND I DONT REMEMBER RECALLING THAT STUPID QUOTE YOU POSTED SPIRIT....oh yeah, that would be because I DINT ACTUALLY SAY IT!!!


----------



## spirit

celebdraug said:


> AND I DONT REMEMBER RECALLING THAT STUPID QUOTE YOU POSTED SPIRIT....oh yeah, that would be because I DINT ACTUALLY SAY IT!!!



Draugy Waugy, that would be because you were......er......durunk  
(drunk) and u blabed out your true feelings!!

hahaha


----------



## Gandalf White

In a desperate attempt to redirect this thread, I shall try to answer the quote...  



Aragorn21 said:


> "Is that all you can conjure Saruman?"



Theoden, speaking to no one in particular. I _think_ the next line is Aragorn telling Legolas to "bring him down," referring to the orc with the special torch...


----------



## Aragorn21

yeh, that's correct...


lol


----------



## Gurthang

Here you go, celebdraugh
I think I just joined.... 

Well, I think the last qoute has been answered, so here's a new, easy one:
"What does your hart tell you"


----------



## Saucy

hey a newie...welcome to this place!!!! its aragorn21's inn but us ladies have sorta taken over  (its totally cool and fun in here, and NO despite what anybody says it is not falling apart!!!!!! *cough* GW *cough*)

ahh i think the quote is some babble said by that annoying Arwen person


----------



## Firawyn

Gurthang said:


> Here you go, celebdraugh
> I think I just joined....
> 
> Well, I think the last qoute has been answered, so here's a new, easy one:
> "What does your hart tell you"



Um..last I checked "hart" was spelled H-E-A-R-T!!! 

Let me see. The answer is:

Said by Aragorn in ROTK and Gandalf's responce is "That they(Frodo and Sam) are still alive."

Nice to see a new face Gurthang!!


----------



## Aragorn21

Welcome Gurthang!! btw, this _is_ still my Inn.  


You post next quote Sabeen.


----------



## Firawyn

_Your_ Inn? If I recall corectly, it was my idea to have an Inn for us '88ers(later transformed to the '86 to '88ers Inn). All you did was start it!! j/k! We're in this together, buddy roe! No two ways about it!!!  

Um..quote..lemmy see.....ah! Here's a good one.

"You shall not pass!!!!!"


----------



## Gandalf White

Whoa, I hope you all realize I got jipped (gipped?) However you spell it...  

But that's alright, it's what I'm here for. And yes, the thread was going downhill, 'til I popped back in. You're all welcome!  



> "You shall not pass!!!!!"


 That depends on which movie you speak of, FotR or TTT. Anyway, I'll take my chances...

'Twas Gandalf to the Balrog. I believe he may have said it twice. "You shall not pass. I am wielder of the secret fire, keeper of the flame of Anur, dark fire shall not avail you, Flame of Udun! You shall not pass! 

Then he says "Fly you fools" and Frodo yells "Noooo!" Or something. 

Oh, and welcome Gurthang!


----------



## Gurthang

oops sorry about that


----------



## Aragorn21

It's alight Gurthang.  

Yes GW that was right..now post another quote.


----------



## Saucy

this getting boring iam abandoning this thread!!! (inn)

*leaves*


----------



## Firawyn

NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! 
(as frodo would say)  

Moving on:

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You can't leave us PS!!! Please,please stay!!! We love you!!! (Esp. A21  ) We can play a new game! You choose! Or we could just chat! All hail Queen Powersause!!!!!! Long live the queen of the Inn!!!


----------



## Saucy

Sabeen said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!
> (as frodo would say)
> 
> Moving on:
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You can't leave us PS!!! Please,please stay!!! We love you!!! (Esp. A21  ) We can play a new game! You choose! Or we could just chat! All hail Queen Powersause!!!!!! Long live the queen of the Inn!!!



its lovely to be loved  

i'll stop in every now and then to check up on it (make sure GW and Draug sont start with any hanky panky  j/k) ...dont worry

and sabeen to be a queen i would have to marry a king


----------



## Aragorn21

don't leave!!   


(I am a king.  an evil one  )


----------



## celebdraug

Bad Siggy Powersauce!!!!!

And im not following you around!
*innocent smile*
REALLY!


----------



## Saucy

celebdraug said:


> Bad Siggy Powersauce!!!!!
> 
> And im not following you around!
> *innocent smile*
> REALLY!



well i figure ur working under the idea that A21 follows me and Gw follows A21 so by following me u are closer to him........
 

though it isnt the case

(btw i am still leaving  ) *flutters off*


----------



## celebdraug

not arguing wid little missy any more!

Decided she's gonna stay a mile away from PS21!

Cant say i'm following you now!

muahahah!





Back to the point:
Someone post a quote!!


----------



## Saucy

celebdraug said:


> not arguing wid little missy any more!
> 
> Decided she's gonna stay a mile away from PS21!
> 
> Cant say i'm following you now!
> 
> muahahah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the point:
> Someone post a quote!!



ill change my signature...
 

cause i am a nice person...
yeh post a quote somebody so i can get out of here...


----------



## celebdraug

x10000000 @ powersauce's signature!!!
*claps*
*wipes year from cheak from all the laughter*
that evil....
thats funny!

Ask Aule for the World domination think as he was the one to originally post it here somewhere on the forum!  

NOW POST A STUPID QUOTE SOMEONE


----------



## Firawyn

Ah so we do like this game!!


"Since when does Saruman the Wise reason with madness?"


(I think that's the quote, give or take a few words  )


----------



## Saucy

i have the evilest of evil plans....

*runs off luaghing evily*


----------



## Firawyn

First off, "I have the evilest of evil plans" is not the correct answer.

Second, I thought you were gone.*evil grin*

And thirdly, what is your evil plan oh Powersause21, queen of the underworld?


----------



## Saucy

Sabeen said:


> First off, "I have the evilest of evil plans" is not the correct answer.
> 
> Second, I thought you were gone.*evil grin*
> 
> And thirdly, what is your evil plan oh Powersause21, queen of the underworld?


 if i told u i would have to kill u

but can anybody recomend a mod with a good sense of humor?


----------



## celebdraug

are you gonna make them ban me?

 



(know hoe evil ps truely is  )


----------



## Saucy

no, i have a better target then you Draug mwhahahahahahaha


----------



## celebdraug

A21? (ramdon choice bit what the heck!)  
GW?  
Sabeen?  
Your inaginart friend?  

(are any of them your targets?  )


----------



## Saucy

celebdraug said:


> A21? (ramdon choice bit what the heck!)
> GW?
> Sabeen?
> Your inaginart friend?
> 
> (are any of them your targets?  )



 cant say


----------



## Firawyn

Now,now, be nice.

Hey guess what! I got six stitches in my right thum last night!


----------



## Saucy

Sabeen said:


> Now,now, be nice.
> 
> Hey guess what! I got six stitches in my right thum last night!


  why????


----------



## Firawyn

Um well...it was kinda dumb, really. I was trying to bend a tin can lid so it would fit into the can and it just sliced my thum. There was blood everywhere and I was alone at work and I couldn't reach my mom or my boss or anyone for that matter. After about twenty minuts of of compresstion I was finally able to reach my mother (she was out buying wallpaper - go figure). Then we went to the ER (I place I've been to alot in the last two years) and they about killed me!!!! They stuck a needle into my wound (about three quarter inch deep across my thum) to numb my hand so I wouldn't feel the stiches. Ahhh!!!!!! I'm so proud of myself, though. I didn't cry once through the whole thing. Grimised, definatly. But not a single cry for mercy!!  I'll get my stitches out Saturday. But until then, Advil is my very good friend! Lol!


----------



## Saucy

Sabeen said:


> Um well...it was kinda dumb, really. I was trying to bend a tin can lid so it would fit into the can and it just sliced my thum. There was blood everywhere and I was alone at work and I couldn't reach my mom or my boss or anyone for that matter. After about twenty minuts of of compresstion I was finally able to reach my mother (she was out buying wallpaper - go figure). Then we went to the ER (I place I've been to alot in the last two years) and they about killed me!!!! They stuck a needle into my wound (about three quarter inch deep across my thum) to numb my hand so I wouldn't feel the stiches. Ahhh!!!!!! I'm so proud of myself, though. I didn't cry once through the whole thing. Grimised, definatly. But not a single cry for mercy!!  I'll get my stitches out Saturday. But until then, Advil is my very good friend! Lol!




 things like that happen to the best of us


----------



## Firawyn

Sause, I got a question....

on your siggy, you say that when you are ruler of the world GW's name will be offically Poopsy. What will my name "offically" be?



PS....you guys still havn't guessed my quote...
"Since when does Saramun the Wise reason with madness?"


----------



## Saucy

Sabeen said:


> Sause, I got a question....
> 
> on your siggy, you say that when you are ruler of the world GW's name will be offically Poopsy. What will my name "offically" be?
> 
> 
> 
> PS....you guys still havn't guessed my quote...
> "Since when does Saramun the Wise reason with madness?"



i havent really considered that Sabeen, *laughs* the evil plan is now in action


----------



## celebdraug

Sabeen, dont make her think! she gets too evil  

and  to your thumb! Is it okay now?


----------



## Saucy

celebdraug said:


> Sabeen, dont make her think! she gets too evil
> 
> and  to your thumb! Is it okay now?




 actually i tooka test turns out iam not evil iam insane...soo


----------



## Firawyn

powersauce21 said:


> actually i tooka test turns out iam not evil iam insane...soo



oh crap...   

And my finger...um well...like I said, I got six stitches, blah, blah, and i get them out this coming Saturday.

You know up till two years ago I had never really hurt myself. Then one day I fell of a scooter and brke my arm (full arm cast for 12 weeks kind of break), then last year I fell rollerskating and tore a ligament in my other arm (12 *more* weeks in *another* full arm cast) and then this year I go and try to cut my thum off. Ok?

Btw, where'd A21 go?


----------



## Saucy

Sabeen said:


> Btw, where'd A21 go?


 he's locked in my basement


----------



## celebdraug

eek!

I kenw there was something insane about you!


----------



## Saucy

celebdraug said:


> eek!
> 
> I kenw there was something insane about you!


have u seen Gw's signature?


----------



## Firawyn

powersauce21 said:


> have u seen Gw's signature?



Naw..what is it? No doubt it is not threatining like your own siggy usually is.

Just so you know, PS, you remind my..um..*cough* friend....who is..um..*cough* *cough*..nuts. From a certain point of view... I mean..she *cough* finds fun in tourtureing little kids and thinking of good ways to get away with murder. *cough* Just like *cough* you...

I have a cold! *lame exscuse*


----------



## Saucy

Sabeen what Powersauce does in her spare time is none of ur buisness  

it says

"My Name is Poopsi"
go see his signature...


----------



## spirit

and i woder who changed it


----------



## Gandalf White

spirit said:


> and i woder who changed it



An evil mod, of course! This place has become utterly corrupt...


----------



## Vixen Evenstar

Born in 1887....dang...just missed it...

..does this mean I can't have a hamburger?


----------



## Gandalf White

Vixen Evenstar said:


> Born in 1887....dang...just missed it...
> 
> ..does this mean I can't have a hamburger?



No, you're in luck! I just found some hamburger meat from 1887 _waaay_ in the back of the fridge! How do you prefer it cooked, medium rare?


----------



## Saermegil

I was born in 88'!

Garcon! Garcon!


----------



## Saucy

Saermegil said:


> I was born in 88'!
> 
> Garcon! Garcon!



yay join the fun...
seems like our INN owner has abandoned us...i'll maintain things until he gets his A$$ back here..


better go let him out of my basement


----------



## Nkenobi

I better be carful.. or you'll lock me in...


----------



## Saucy

Nkenobi said:


> I better be carful.. or you'll lock me in...



 perhaps......
 

considers evil things to do to the newbie


----------



## Nkenobi

great... now she calles me the "newbie" I wander if joining was such a good idea...


----------



## Saucy

Nkenobi said:


> great... now she calles me the "newbie" I wander if joining was such a good idea...




 its seems my dear freind the Newbie is in denial of being a newbie...tis a shame tis a shame


----------



## Saermegil

Nkenobi, oyu have a total of 0 posts. It is obvious you are a newbie. Weren't we all once?


----------



## Saucy

Saermegil said:


> Nkenobi, oyu have a total of 0 posts. It is obvious you are a newbie. Weren't we all once?




he's just saying that cause it tis *I* that called him a newbie when i have known him for awhile....right newbie?


----------



## Nkenobi

I just hate "newbie" specialy when my forum expirience is twice what saucy's will ever be


----------



## Saucy

Nkenobi said:


> I just hate "newbie" specialy when my forum expirience is twice what saucy's will ever be



ok whateve MR. zero posts....


----------



## Nkenobi

...


----------



## Firawyn

ha! I have to agree with PS there....you still have a post count is still....um....ZERO!!!!!!!!  j/k

can I have another Stewart's PS?? and a Reases Cup?


----------



## Aragorn21

meh, I'm back...I'm sure my long absence has pained you all.  I might actually stay a while.  

I see Sir NK has joined.  welcome NK!


----------



## Saucy

Sabeen said:


> ha! I have to agree with PS there....you still have a post count is still....um....ZERO!!!!!!!!  j/k
> 
> can I have another Stewart's PS?? and a Reases Cup?




here ya go Sabeen. *hands stewarts and reese's cup*

oh look bout time u showed up 
 

if it wasnt for me this place would of fallen apart at the hinges......


----------



## Firawyn

A21: Told you so!   

NK: Hey buddy...are you are Star Wars Fan?  

PS: Thank ye kindly.


----------



## Saucy

Sabeen said:


> A21: Told you so!
> 
> NK: Hey buddy...are you are Star Wars Fan?
> 
> PS: Thank ye kindly.



Told him what
yes Nk is a star wars fan 
ur welcome


yes iam awnsering for everyone...i have nothing better to do.


----------



## Aragorn21

told me that you took over management.


----------



## Nkenobi

Sir NK... I like that  yes.. starwars freak, legend of zelda freak, and oviously lord of the rings freak.


----------



## Aragorn21

the only thing I like about star wars is the whole idea...like, being able to travel to different planets, lightsabers, blasters...it's all good. I don't like the movies any more, cept for the parts with Darth Maul of course.


----------



## Nkenobi

Aragorn21 said:


> the only thing I like about star wars is the whole idea...like, being able to travel to different planets, lightsabers, blasters...it's all good. I don't like the movies any more, cept for the parts with Darth Maul of course.



how could you desert us!, you! you!....


----------



## Saucy

simple enough he just took a pie and chucked it at ur head and u were desserted


----------



## Firawyn

powersauce21 said:


> simple enough he just took a pie and chucked it at ur head and u were desserted



Ha.ha!Lol! That was funny PS...you should put it on your siggy.


----------



## Saucy

u could put it in urs

and say it wise words from a philosphical figure


----------



## Firawyn

I might just do that!  Wise words from Powersause! You should write a book!

Another Resses please!! _Slave!_ *speaking to PS*


----------



## Saucy

Sabeen said:


> I might just do that!  Wise words from Powersause! You should write a book!
> 
> Another Resses please!! _Slave!_ *speaking to PS*




get Aragorn21 to get it iam on a break and he hasnt done anything for like EVER!!!!  


a book hmmmmmm......

wise words from Powersauce: _"beware of things that talk that shouldnt"_


----------



## Aragorn21

"There are two kinds of people who don't say much: those who are quiet and those who talk a lot." i got that quote in my email. 

um...anyway...*gets Resses*



what is...resses???


----------



## Saucy

Aragorn21 said:


> "There are two kinds of people who don't say much: those who are quiet and those who talk a lot." i got that quote in my email.
> 
> um...anyway...*gets Resses*
> 
> 
> 
> what is...resses???



reese's peices ya kno chocolaty peanut butter cups, yum yum


----------



## Aragorn21

oh, well she spelled it wrong..how was i supposed to know


----------



## Saucy

Aragorn21 said:


> oh, well she spelled it wrong..how was i supposed to know


 its ur purpose in life to know these things


----------



## Nkenobi

Aragorn21 said:


> "There are two kinds of people who don't say much: those who are quiet and those who talk a lot." i got that quote in my email.
> 
> um...anyway...*gets Resses*
> 
> 
> 
> what is...resses???



yes... and the quiet ones are the smarter ones.


----------



## Saucy

Nkenobi said:


> yes... and the quiet ones are the smarter ones.



that leaves you out NK


----------



## Nkenobi

aperantly I havn't had to talk online!  I use letters

ask my brother I realy am the least outgoing guy you will meet ( not around family though... just ask him about me in public)


----------



## Saucy

Nkenobi said:


> aperantly I havn't had to talk online!  I use letters
> 
> ask my brother I realy am the least outgoing guy you will meet ( not around family though... just ask him about me in public)



ahh yes and unable to speak with a certain.......
 
why i seem to of lost my train of thought


----------



## Nkenobi

yes you have


----------



## Saucy

abrubt topic change is now in order


----------



## Saermegil

Please, go ahead and change the subject.


----------



## Saucy

Saermegil said:


> Please, go ahead and change the subject.



dont u all say that the tide is getting a bit high and we are all gonna drowned in the lake of jello pudding that seems to of engulfed us and swallowed A21's shoe. 
and now sabeen will rescue us with her row boat made of licorice while we chase the happy pink flamingoes, has they dance merrily about singing
"hey ho hopykins" and licking fragile lolly pops, while we all join hands and dance in circles and slaughter the aliens with light sabers. while the elephants stormed by us...And legolas froliced gayly in the feilds of lilies.OH what a lovely afternoon i fancy it was. 


look at the cute penguins *chases penguins*


----------



## Nkenobi

*sits back ant watches the interesting event*


----------



## Saucy

stop watching me....


----------



## Aragorn21

powersauce21 said:


> stop watching me....


 do i have to stop watching you too?


----------



## Firawyn

Yes people...I know I can't spell. Get over it A21. (and everyboby else)

New subject...hummm.....A21's love life!!!!


----------



## Nkenobi

why am I suposed to stop watching hu? hu?


----------



## Saucy

Nkenobi said:


> why am I suposed to stop watching hu? hu?


 because u have an evil mind


> do i have to stop watching you too?


no you can watch me all u like  what a silly question


> New subject...hummm.....A21's love life!!!!


what love life? A21 doesnt have a love life i do not kno what ur talking about Sabeen stay away from him!!!!! NO TOUCHI this is exclusive merchandise.....hands offf please and thank you.....dont make fend u off.

*sits on A21's lap and contently watches the penguins serve everyone milkshakes*


btw Sabeen NK is availiable,


----------



## Nkenobi

> btw Sabeen NK is availiable,




I thought you were trying to help me!


----------



## Saucy

Nkenobi said:


> I thought you were trying to help me!


 i am...  sabeen is a very nice person...


----------



## Nkenobi

I ment with that other persone.. if you were, why would you refer more people to me?


----------



## Saucy

Nkenobi said:


> I ment with that other persone.. if you were, why would you refer more people to me?





well ur not TAKEN yet and since u refuse to talk to her i cant help you so at least by referring u to other people perhaps someone who isnt quite has tongue tied has urself will take u under there fancy and do all the work for u  hence u will just sit back and watch the love flowers bloom  


its all in ur best intrest i want to see u has happy has A21........


----------



## Nkenobi

good to know you care


----------



## Saucy

Nkenobi said:


> good to know you care


 course i care, its all about the love around here...


----------



## Nkenobi

powersauce21 said:


> course i care, its all about the love around here...


*still trying tp think of a nasty reply*


----------



## Saucy

Nkenobi said:


> *still trying tp think of a nasty reply*



*hugs NK* its so hard to be mean to me


----------



## Nkenobi

you arn't making it easy to make a nasty reply!


----------



## Saucy

Nkenobi said:


> you arn't making it easy to make a nasty reply!




*hugs more*


----------



## Nkenobi

Infact! you make me want to make a nice reply!


----------



## Aragorn21

dear lord...what has happened to my inn??


----------



## Nkenobi

Aragorn21 said:


> dear lord...what has happened to my inn??




apearantly it isn't under good managmet


----------



## Aragorn21

no, apparently there's wacky customers...


----------



## Nkenobi

Aragorn21 said:


> no, apparently there's wacky customers...


 good managment usaly takes care of the wacky customers.... mabey its both


----------



## Aragorn21

Nkenobi said:


> good managment usaly takes care of the wacky customers.... mabey its both


I'm not a mod, so I can't ban you.


----------



## Saucy

Nkenobi said:


> good managment usaly takes care of the wacky customers.... mabey its both




so then fire the managment.......*is fired*.........leaves.......


----------



## Nkenobi

Aragorn21 said:


> I'm not a mod, so I can't ban you.



now why would you ever want to do that?


----------



## Aragorn21

powersauce21 said:


> so then fire the managment.......*is fired*.........leaves.......


 no! you're not fired!!  come back


----------



## Saucy

Aragorn21 said:


> no! you're not fired!!  come back


 ok i ll stay just dont bann Nk, why where u banning NK  now iam confuddled


----------



## Aragorn21

yay!  

It was only a threat to make NK behave


----------



## Nkenobi

Aragorn21 said:


> yay!
> 
> It was only a threat to make NK behave



come alittle closer....

j/k


----------



## Saucy

Nkenobi said:


> come alittle closer....
> 
> j/k


 
no fighting in the inn, if u find the need to fight please do so a healthy distance from the premesis. We dont need blood stains on the walls.

Thank you.

*hands out fresh drinks to everyone the proceeds to wipe down the counters*


----------



## Aragorn21

yeah, we've already had a big fight in here...and there's still stale marshmellows on the floor!!  *picks them up and throws them out*


----------



## Saucy

Aragorn21 said:


> yeah, we've already had a big fight in here...and there's still stale marshmellows on the floor!!  *picks them up and throws them out*



hey those where still good....*eats some off the floor*


----------



## Gandalf White

See? The moment I leave, the thread degenerates!


----------



## Aragorn21

Gandalf White said:


> See? The moment I leave, the thread degenerates!


 you really think highly of yourself don't you...


----------



## Saucy

*offers floor marshmellow to GW*


----------



## Nkenobi

powersauce21 said:


> *offers floor marshmellow to GW*


hmm.. floor marshmellows


----------



## Gandalf White

Aragorn21 said:


> you really think highly of yourself don't you...



No, but it certainly doesn't say much for you guys..   

And no thank you, floor marshmellows just aren't appetizing to me.


----------



## Saucy

ur missing out...


----------



## Nkenobi

powersauce21 said:


> ur missing out...



*Smeagle voice* oh no were not! You keep your nasty Marshmellows! we like it RRAAWW! and... WIGGLING!!!!!


----------



## Saucy

ok *eats marshmellows*  yum *sits on floor in pile of marshmellows*


----------



## Nkenobi

*jumps out the window... pouncing on old rabit*


----------



## Saucy

ok then......  looks like iam alone


----------



## Firawyn

You're not alone..I'm here. But right now my computer is being stupid and it was down all last week and I about died!!!! Boo-hoo!!!!!  

Anyway, what's the latest?


----------



## Nkenobi

latest... Aragorn adn Sauce are eating there marshmellows... while I turned into Gollum


----------



## Aragorn21

computers suck...it's like they have a mind of their own, and always choose not to work! 

I'm not eating marshmellows, I'm throwing them out!


----------



## Nkenobi

*eating rabit... sudenly some marshmellow throwed out lands on his head*


----------



## Saucy

mmmmmm marshy mellowee's




isnt the gollumy Nk so cute......*watches him eat raw rabbit blood dripping all over place, the rabbit's leg twitches* Sabeen you two should totally hook up

lmao


----------



## Firawyn

Me? Hook up with a ribbit eating Sith Lord? No way!! 

Besides, I'm taken. His name is Isaac...


----------



## Saucy

ok....


*eats marshmellows off floor* 

why arent u ever on AIM sabeen?


----------



## Firawyn

My puter got a bug...and it was sick for like, a week....I havn't reinstalled AIM yet....maybe I'll do that now...


----------



## Saucy

O I C


:d


----------



## Aragorn21

People who make viruses really tick me off. what? they think it's kewl to screw up other peoples computers!! What's wrong with them!?


----------



## Nkenobi

Sabeen said:


> Me? Hook up with a ribbit eating Sith Lord? No way!!
> 
> Besides, I'm taken. His name is Isaac...



Jedi Knight, not sith Lord


----------



## Aragorn21

Nkenobi said:


> Jedi Knight, not sith Lord


booooo!!!!! Sith rule, Jedi suck.


----------



## Saucy

is this really worth an argument


 if it is i vote sith


----------



## Firawyn

I am a Jedi Knight, Kanobi! My master was trained by Mace Windu himself! Long live the Jedi and the New Republic!

Btw, A21, was that a general complaint or did you miss me?


----------



## Aragorn21

Die Jedi! 


lol, i was just wondering where you happened to disppear to.


----------



## Saucy

stop winking at each other


----------



## Nkenobi

The Dark side has no power! only cleverness, you try and turn the power of one against themselfs! The light side is the only true power!


----------



## Saucy

*yawn* tell it to those who care NK  


i think he needs DEATH BY LIGHTSABER







===================lllllllllllllllllllll

*star wars theme song*


----------



## Aragorn21

Die NK!! 


*copies PS*

======================############======================


----------



## Saucy

mines better its pink

======================llllllllllllllllll*llll


----------



## Aragorn21

ooooooo..kewl.....I still like mine tho.  It's a staff.


----------



## Saucy

i would like urs if it was pink


----------



## Firawyn

Okay, okay I get it! You making lightsabers. Cute. Hey Kenobi! I shall add you to my IM buddy list if and when I get my AOL back. I can't figure out how to do it. Crud. Any help people??   Is that okay with you K?


----------



## Aragorn21

huh? Can't figure it out? Just install it again...if you can't find the installation file, go to www.aim.com and download it again. If that's not the problem then tell us what exactly the problem is.


----------



## Saucy

yeh it is cute everything is cute we are sooooooo cute


sowwy iam being extreme iam very bored....


----------



## Nkenobi

so be it


=========================:!!!.!!!!!![]:}


and awsome Sabeen, i'll add you too


----------



## Firawyn

Ok ppl. I back in business as marajade17222 (AOL). Now I'm gunna go see if if I can get MSN as well....


----------



## Nkenobi

Sabeen said:


> Ok ppl. I back in business as marajade17222 (AOL). Now I'm gunna go see if if I can get MSN as well....


yes, msn is better tenfold


----------



## Aragorn21

Nkenobi said:


> yes, msn is better tenfold


It is...I practically live on MSN.  ...and a load a forums...


----------



## Firawyn

Now that I'm there, I will agree with you two. MSN is better. I am [email protected]com. Would you look at that?


----------



## Saucy

i'll add u, we have the best fun on msn


----------



## spirit

helohelohelo


How are you Powersauce, Sabeen, GW and A21, Celecdraug?

How are you all doing?


----------



## Nkenobi

and Nkenobi! and Nkenobi! you forgot me! hello! *jumps up and down* oh wait... who the heck are you? lol


----------



## Saucy

please ignore the bouncing canadian....with a total of 3 intelligent posts...  




welcome back spirit, would u like a drink?, some food?, a low carb salad? how about an african elephant?


*yawn* i am sleepy its gonna be an early night 2night.


----------



## Nkenobi

powersauce21 said:


> please ignore the bouncing canadian....with a total of 3 intelligent posts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome back spirit, would u like a drink?, some food?, a low carb salad? how about an african elephant?
> 
> 
> *yawn* i am sleepy its gonna be an early night 2night.




all my posts are intelligent... only 13 or yours are... hmm..


----------



## Saucy

well at least people on the forum kno who iam ask anyone iam the world reknown crazi person!


----------



## Aragorn21

spirit said:


> helohelohelo
> 
> 
> How are you Powersauce, Sabeen, GW and A21, Celecdraug?
> 
> How are you all doing?


humf...and just where have you been!? 




lol, j/k...Welcome back!!!


----------



## Firawyn

Welcome Spirit. Please dont be bothered by that um......little person jumping up and down. Anyway, what's new?

PS...Bad news guys, my mother deleated MSN because it kept popping up with bad things. Just AOL for me...


----------



## Nkenobi

Sabeen said:


> Welcome Spirit. Please dont be bothered by that um......little person jumping up and down. Anyway, what's new?
> 
> PS...Bad news guys, my mother deleated MSN because it kept popping up with bad things. Just AOL for me...



msn gave me pop ups... but nothing bad, it was when i got AOL that I got porno pop ups...


----------



## Aragorn21

Sabeen said:


> Welcome Spirit. Please dont be bothered by that um......little person jumping up and down. Anyway, what's new?


I assume you were refering to me... Well I'm not jumping up and down...it would be awefully hard to type that way. 







neebaS said:


> Bad news guys, my mother deleated MSN because it kept popping up with bad things. Just AOL for me...


LOL, that's the *easiest* thing to fix. Just open your buddy list, open your "personal settings" then go to "General" and uncheck the box "Display MSN today when Messenger signs in"



*sigh* am i the only person here who knows how to use a computer?


----------



## Saucy

Aragorn21 said:


> I assume you were refering to me... Well I'm not jumping up and down...it would be awefully hard to type that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, that's the *easiest* thing to fix. Just open your buddy list, open your "personal settings" then go to "General" and uncheck the box "Display MSN today when Messenger signs in"
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* am i the only person here who knows how to use a computer?



guess hwat its 1:19 am yup thats the time...


----------



## Saermegil

"_it was when i got AOL that I got porno pop ups..._" 

AOL IS EVILLL!111

Get rid of it now... before it is too late.


----------



## Saucy

Saermegil said:


> "_it was when i got AOL that I got porno pop ups..._"
> 
> AOL IS EVILLL!111
> 
> Get rid of it now... before it is too late.




 


meh embrace the evilness


----------



## Aragorn21

Saermegil said:


> "_it was when i got AOL that I got porno pop ups..._"
> 
> AOL IS EVILLL!111
> 
> Get rid of it now... before it is too late.


lol, or how 'bout just go to your prefrences and turn off "AIM today" when you connect.


----------



## Nkenobi

its not AIM today... it is popups comeing through Aim or somthing....


----------



## Saucy

it might be one of the people u have added some people carry advertisments.....well i think.


----------



## Aragorn21

smart people like me have Norton Internet Security (it comes with an add blocker)....course it's not the best add blocker..but it does work...



yay!  look at my new avatar!


----------



## Nkenobi

I have tryed all these popup blockers, but then ic can't open things like attachments on GF


----------



## Saucy

oh suck it up!!!! cope with pop ups like the rest of us, just click em away....."get porn now" *click away* "upgrade ur crap now" *click away* "get rid of pop ups" *click away* keeps u alert all the clicking away.



but ne ways erm nice avatar hun, not nearly has scary has the darth maul yet somewhat thought arousing........ O_O after one certain incident i find it hard to avoid laughing at banana's. specially dancing ones.......i mean if anybody has ever has to take the sex ed class where u put the thingy on the banana....OMG ROFL...it was one of those u have to be there momments but yeh, i cant look at ur avatar without laughing.....
 

it certaintly makes my day.....


----------



## Nkenobi

and if one of the porn poped up when my mom was on? the popups are a problem


----------



## Aragorn21

www.symantic.com duh, get norton internet security...



hehe "peanut butter jelly time" *sings*


----------



## Nkenobi

we already have it, you acualy think any of this stuff works?


----------



## Saucy

Nkenobi said:


> and if one of the porn poped up when my mom was on? the popups are a problem


well ur mom should understand its just a pop up.  i mean why should she think otherwise?    j/k


----------



## Nkenobi

she wouldn't let me on the computer, of fear another popup would come up


----------



## Aragorn21

Nkenobi said:


> we already have it, you acualy think any of this stuff works?


well duh, of course  i have it...it works.. if you have it and it doesn't work you had better check your settings...you probably screwed something up.


----------



## Saucy

ur mom is afraid a pop up with taint ur innocent little mind.....
, see i am all for avoiding the evils of the world to grow into a well respected adult but ONE pop up........*sigh* some parents, and i thought my parents were over protective.

o_o besides listen to the dancing banana boy......u proabably screwed something up, hey iam not the only computer challenged one in the room


----------



## Nkenobi

powersauce21 said:


> ur mom is afraid a pop up with taint ur innocent little mind.....
> , see i am all for avoiding the evils of the world to grow into a well respected adult but ONE pop up........*sigh* some parents, and i thought my parents were over protective.
> 
> o_o besides listen to the dancing banana boy......u proabably screwed something up, hey iam not the only computer challenged one in the room



don't say I screwed it up  my dad does all the stuff, I realy know hardly a thing about it... i'll lett him look at it


----------



## Firawyn

I think if my mom had given me a chance to fix it i could have - but you know how it goes... bummer. 

I cant believen you guys have spent a whole page talking about porny pop ups. Change the subject ppl.


----------



## Aragorn21

yes...hm...well we could talk about my dancing banana!  

or...what else?


----------



## Firawyn

Okay..that'll work..

So, does the danceing banana have a name?


----------



## Aragorn21

hehe, not really, I just call him nanaman. 
















EDIT: this dancing banana makes me so happy


----------



## Nkenobi

this dancing banana makes me feel wierd...


----------



## Firawyn

Nkenobi said:


> this dancing banana makes me feel wierd...



You are weird....but I'm with you.


----------



## Saucy

Aragorn21 said:


> yes...hm...well we could talk about my dancing banana!
> 
> or...what else?


  yeh i have a messed mind but that sounds very funny,


----------



## Nkenobi

Sabeen said:


> You are weird....but I'm with you.




i'll take that as you are wierd too, and not that you feel wierd about the banana...


----------



## Aragorn21

Does that mean you don't like the banana?


----------



## Nkenobi

no, it meens I feel wierd about the banana


----------



## Aragorn21

I don't see how you could "feel weird" about a nice dancing banana...


----------



## Nkenobi

I just do

wierd wierd wierd I feel inside


----------



## Aragorn21

Nkenobi said:


> I just do
> 
> wierd wierd wierd I feel inside


You are sad strange little man...  



I don't see how any can look at nanaman and not smile...


----------



## Saucy

Aragorn21 said:


> You are sad strange little man...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how any can look at nanaman and not smile...


  iam not smiling but thats caus ei have seen it so many times.....


 its really weird.


----------



## Firawyn

Aragorn21 said:


> You are sad strange little man...




Okay that is a quote from a movie. What is it? I know I've seen it, I can hear it in my head, arhyh!!!!! What is it from???   


How bout we talk about...say...LOTR? That _would_ be appropiate.


----------



## Saucy

Sabeen said:


> Okay that is a quote from a movie. What is it? I know I've seen it, I can hear it in my head, arhyh!!!!! What is it from???
> 
> 
> How bout we talk about...say...LOTR? That _would_ be appropiate.



lets talk baout how life sucks and there is nothing u can do to fix it


----------



## Nkenobi

Sabeen said:


> Okay that is a quote from a movie. What is it? I know I've seen it, I can hear it in my head, arhyh!!!!! What is it from???




Toy story


----------



## Aragorn21

Toy Story it is.







powersauce21 said:


> lets talk baout how life sucks and there is nothing u can do to fix it


the whole world is a mess...in a few years everyone will be in a nuclear war with everyone and we'll all die...


----------



## Saucy

Aragorn21 said:


> Toy Story it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the whole world is a mess...in a few years everyone will be in a nuclear war with everyone and we'll all die...


  well thanks for putting it into perspective.........


:cries:


----------



## Nkenobi

... <---- three dots, as you see, it wouldn't let me post such a small post, so I had to add all this stuff so i could just post it! can you believe that, I can't do just three dots, isn't that just not fair, I wander when I will get to post this, cause I think it has to be very long to alow me to hit submit reply.


----------



## Firawyn

Toy Story!!! That's it....That has been bugging me...Thank you very mauch..

Okay let's talk about how life sux.

How about how it feels to lose your best friend due to family conflict...that SUX!!!!


----------



## Aragorn21

yeah, that would suck...


How bout never seeing the only 2 friends you have cuz the parents dont get along to well...


----------



## Saucy

ok if this lace turns into a sobb party while iam gone some heads are gonna roll!!!!


lets spread the happiness everyone.....*skips about handing everyone flowers*

A21 try and maintain some sorta order here till i get back


----------



## Aragorn21

ok!


Now, everyone look at the dancing banana and be happy! 


soda anyone?


----------



## Nkenobi

no, you probably druged the soda to make us like dancing banana!


----------



## Aragorn21

do you mean you don't like my dancing banana? 


Does anyone like my cute banana?


----------



## Nkenobi

don't drink the soda! whatever you do! don't drink it!


----------



## Aragorn21

*cries* NK doesn't like mr. banana!


----------



## Nkenobi

DON'T DRINK THE SODA!!!


----------



## Aragorn21

I didn't spike the sode, but if you want to die of thirst that's your choice!


I know Sabeen will take one..*hands soda*


----------



## celebdraug

Aragorn21 said:


> Now, everyone look at the dancing banana and be happy!




*feels quite worried*

*looks around*

*hides behind Powersauce*

*Wonders why a dancing banana*  

"Okay, this is too weird now!"  

*takes the banana and throws it out the window!*

"I feel better now!"  

*feels quite evil today...and hungry*  

"be careful, you don't want a wolf to come and rip out your arm now...do you?"


----------



## Nkenobi

celebdraug said:


> *feels quite worried*
> 
> *looks around*
> 
> *hides behind Powersauce*
> 
> *Wonders why a dancing banana*
> 
> "Okay, this is too weird now!"
> 
> *takes the banana and throws it out the window!*
> 
> "I feel better now!"
> 
> *feels quite evil today...and hungry*
> 
> "be careful, you don't want a wolf to come and rip out your arm now...do you?"



powersauce isn't here, so technicly you hid behind nothing


----------



## Aragorn21

humf...well well, and just where have you been.  And how dare you throw my cute banana!! 




you hungry?


----------



## Nkenobi

[WISPER=Nkenobi]spork is determined to make us like banana, whatever you do, don't take anything he offers you[/WISPER]


----------



## celebdraug

Aragorn21 said:


> humf...well well, and just where have you been.  And how dare you throw my cute banana!!
> 
> you hungry?




Well, ive been busy. Just came in to school for a little while. I have an Religious Studies Exam today!  
I'm gonna Flunk

I got the RotK!! W~OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooo.................
*wonders if she's the only one!*

Yeahh, I'm hungry!
*brings in banana and starts eating it*
*spits it out*
Banana's and wolfs do not match each other
*But smells some ranger flesh*
*drools*
MAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA




> [WISPER=Nkenobi]spork is determined to make us like banana, whatever you do, don't take anything he offers you[/WISPER]


Are you taking to me!
If you are, then please not, im not a "he"


----------



## Aragorn21

:S good luck with your exam...thing...

I don't have ROTK yet. 


lol, NK never called you a "he"


----------



## Nkenobi

I onlly caleld you a U


----------



## Firawyn

I'll take the soda but if you spiked it you don't want to be around when it hits my blood stream. I turn into an evil being. 

I got RotK this morning...AND I got the LOTR Trivial Persuit!! Really cool game people. And my friend has the LOTR Risk...that's cool.....   

I watched it this morning....It was awsome! I think my favorite part of the movie is when the becons are being lit. I choke up so bad as they go down the ridge and then I bust out laughing when Aragorn says "The becons have been lit! Gondor calls for aid!" I think that's so funny...


----------



## Aragorn21

how is that funny???


omg, I had a piano recital tonight, it was terrible. I was playing "In The Morning Light" by Yanni, I was doing fine until very near the end, then I just couldn't remember where to go, and there was a key on the piano that didn't work. I tryed sooo hard to remember where I was, but..I couldn't so I just got up and left. I went outside (in the pouring rain) and yelled...things. I hope no one heard me...(it was outside a church too :S). That's gotta be the worst I've ever done at anything, I was so mad...


----------



## Nkenobi

Sabeen said:


> I'll take the soda but if you spiked it you don't want to be around when it hits my blood stream. I turn into an evil being.
> 
> I got RotK this morning...AND I got the LOTR Trivial Persuit!! Really cool game people. And my friend has the LOTR Risk...that's cool.....
> 
> I watched it this morning....It was awsome! I think my favorite part of the movie is when the becons are being lit. I choke up so bad as they go down the ridge and then I bust out laughing when Aragorn says "The becons have been lit! Gondor calls for aid!" I think that's so funny...



my friends have LOTR minopolty<--- me bad speeler

we were playing it, and my money was somhow going away faster than it should, and Josh said the same thing, after a while of running out of money, we looked at Jon and asked what he was doing, he said "sneaking" just like smeagle. also, he was rich, and only ahd two properties.






Aragorn21 said:


> how is that funny???
> 
> 
> omg, I had a piano recital tonight, it was terrible. I was playing "In The Morning Light" by Yanni, I was doing fine until very near the end, then I just couldn't remember where to go, and there was a key on the piano that didn't work. I tryed sooo hard to remember where I was, but..I couldn't so I just got up and left. I went outside (in the pouring rain) and yelled...things. I hope no one heard me...(it was outside a church too :S). That's gotta be the worst I've ever done at anything, I was so mad...


----------



## Firawyn

Nkenobi said:


> my friends have LOTR minopolty<--- me bad speeler
> 
> we were playing it, and my money was somhow going away faster than it should, and Josh said the same thing, after a while of running out of money, we looked at Jon and asked what he was doing, he said "sneaking" just like smeagle. also, he was rich, and only ahd two properties.



Yeah I want to get that too....




Aragorn21 said:


> how is that funny???
> 
> 
> omg, I had a piano recital tonight, it was terrible. I was playing "In The Morning Light" by Yanni, I was doing fine until very near the end, then I just couldn't remember where to go, and there was a key on the piano that didn't work. I tryed sooo hard to remember where I was, but..I couldn't so I just got up and left. I went outside (in the pouring rain) and yelled...things. I hope no one heard me...(it was outside a church too :S). That's gotta be the worst I've ever done at anything, I was so mad...



I donno. He was just so hyped up like that and it was soooo quiet after that -I just weird, that's all.   

That had to suck.


----------



## Aragorn21

I see...lol




Yes it did sucked, it sucked very much!


----------



## Firawyn

He,he!!!   

Well this has been my week...and latest achievments. 


Long live TTF!!!


----------



## Aragorn21

Sorry about Gwen, that's one of the saddest stories. 



we gotta stop thinking about depressing stuff...it'll do us no good. We need oreos, those help.  when I am sad, I eat a cookie


----------



## Nkenobi

Aragorn21 said:


> Sorry about Gwen, that's one of the saddest stories.
> 
> 
> 
> we gotta stop thinking about depressing stuff...it'll do us no good. We need oreos, those help.  when I am sad, I eat a cookie



when I am sad I bug sporky  ... oh wait... thats when I am bored  

I don't know what I do when I am sad, I think I just umm...


----------



## celebdraug

Nkenobi said:


> I onlly caleld you a U




Thanks!  
I feel loved now!  

I guess I should be happy for the moment while powersauce isnt here....no one to start on an old jk...


----------



## Nkenobi

celebdraug said:


> Thanks!
> I feel loved now!




dont worry we wub U


----------



## Gandalf White

Random thoughts:

Sabeen: Sorry to hear that..  

Nkenobi: It's dangerous to use the word "he" in a post that celebdraug will read.

celebdraug: Where have you been? 

Aragorn21: Quit posting in yellow, it looks awful.


----------



## Aragorn21

Hm...kinda strange how as soon as celebdraug comes back, GW posts here.  




GW: No, it matches my banana!


----------



## Saucy

Saucy! where are u?

has anybody seen her?
she died.....


LMAO

here iam....


----------



## Nkenobi

there she is!


----------



## Gandalf White

Well, the corpse at least. 

I had to come back for you guys monthly inspection...I didn't realize how much I had missed. And to those I missed:

NK: Uhhh...'sup?  

Spirit: Missed your greeting several pages back! Where have you been?


----------



## Nkenobi

Gandalf White said:


> Well, the corpse at least.
> 
> I had to come back for you guys monthly inspection...I didn't realize how much I had missed. And to those I missed:
> 
> NK: Uhhh...'sup?
> 
> Spirit: Missed your greeting several pages back! Where have you been?



here and there, and over there  

Wuzup Gandalf?


----------



## Firawyn

> No, really, this robe is white. It just hasn't been washed in a while...



I just wanted to tell you, GW, I get a kick out of your siggy.  




> LMAO



Sausy- what the heck does that mean??  




> GW: No, it matches my banana!



Please loose the yellow, A21. It's tourtureous. Hey everybody! Lets vote! Who thinks Aragorn should loose the yellow and/or the dancing banana?


----------



## Gandalf White

Lol, thanks for the compliment; I love this sig too.  

LMAO = Laughing my ar$e off..  

And I vote that A21 should lose both, although I'd be happy just to see him get rid of the yellow text.


----------



## Saucy

my corspe how rude poopsi!
i shun u! u are shunned!!!! i will no longer acknowldge ur existence!


----------



## Aragorn21

but...but...the yellow matches my banana! 




nobody wubs me...


----------



## Nkenobi

Aragorn21 said:


> but...but...the yellow matches my banana!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nobody wubs me...



no... nobody wubs ur bana


----------



## Aragorn21

Nkenobi said:


> no... nobody wubs ur bana


that's mr. banana to you punk! 

I really don't see how you can dislike the banana. Poor banana.


----------



## Nkenobi

Aragorn21 said:


> that's mr. banana to you punk!
> 
> I really don't see how you can dislike the banana. Poor banana.



bana will do fine


----------



## Saucy

i love u and i love ur banana  O_O wait that sounds so wrong *hides*


----------



## Aragorn21

powersauce21 said:


> i love u and i love ur banana  O_O wait that sounds so wrong *hides*


 ok, the banana stays then.


----------



## Gandalf White

Then get rid of the awful yellow font!


----------



## Firawyn

Yeah! Loose the yellow font! Please.....how about....brown...for rotten banana!


----------



## Saucy

u people should learn to cope


----------



## Firawyn

powersauce21 said:


> u people should learn to cope



Cope? What does "cope" mean? Me never learned what cope is. I know what coke is!!!Gimmy one while your at it...


----------



## Nkenobi

powersauce21 said:


> u people should learn to cope



I have learned to cope with you for the last few months  

sporks font color, however is worse


----------



## Firawyn

He,he!!

To cope with Powersause period is enough for me!!!  j/k


----------



## Saucy

hey i take offense....i happen to be wildy loved and important.....  


actually cancel that,


----------



## Aragorn21

ok ok, whatever, i'll change my color! Look, now I match you boring people! 





hehe, I'm not changing my sig color.


----------



## Nkenobi

my post is invisable


----------



## Aragorn21

Nkenobi said:


> my post is invisable


It depends on what color you're using...


----------



## Saucy

dont be a conformist look i match now too   gotta love color corrdination


----------



## Firawyn

NK: Cool post!!  

Sausy: LOVE the new avatar!!   

A21: THANK YOU!!!! The siggy I can deal with!

GW: Uh...hi I guess...you didn't post anything interesting.


----------



## Saucy

thanks Sabeen i picked it out myself....

poopsi never says anything intresting its not in his nature to do so, he prefers to deny things and be mean to me.


----------



## Aragorn21

Sabeen: well I'm sooo glad you're happy now. 


*sings* "peanut butter jelly, peanut butter jelly, peanut butter jelly time, peanut butter jelly time." *does the banana dance*


----------



## Firawyn

*sings from "Miss Congeniallity"*_You think I'm georgous!_ 

Aragorn, you're so kind.


----------



## Firawyn

People! I am so happy! I just passed the 300 post mark!!!   I love this place!


----------



## Aragorn21

Thank you, I know I'm so kind. 



I'm at 525 posts! I'm bored of this place! 


EDIT: Sabeen, did you get MSN again?


----------



## Gandalf White

Ah much better!  

*cough*look*cough*at*cough*my post*cough*count*cough*


----------



## Firawyn

Aragorn21 said:


> Thank you, I know I'm so kind.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 525 posts! I'm bored of this place!
> 
> 
> EDIT: Sabeen, did you get MSN again?



Well, technecly, I'm at 445 posts but they don't all count - some sections don't count. That bites. But I would never get board with this place. Aragorn, check out MERPG. That will give you something to do if you're so board here -and you can still hand out with some TTF members. The ones that arn't there, however, you'll have to come back to TTF for.

No I do not have MSN again and right now, I dont have AOL either. I'm leaving them on my profile because I intend to get both of them back eventually and I don't want to forget I have them.


----------



## Firawyn

Gandalf White said:


> Ah much better!
> 
> *cough*look*cough*at*cough*my post*cough*count*cough*



_Shutup_ Idiot. Jerk. Ruiner of my sense of acomplishment. You suck. (Un-like Aragorn21)


----------



## Nkenobi

*cough* on GF *cough* my post count is almost 3,000 *cough* would be higher, but some area's dont' count posts *cough* thus I should be at 4,000 *cough plus the admin deleted some of my post count, cause he doesn't like me *cough*


----------



## Aragorn21

Sabeen said:


> Well, technecly, I'm at 445 posts but they don't all count - some sections don't count. That bites. But I would never get board with this place. Aragorn, check out MERPG. That will give you something to do if you're so board here -and you can still hand out with some TTF members. The ones that arn't there, however, you'll have to come back to TTF for.
> 
> No I do not have MSN again and right now, I dont have AOL either. I'm leaving them on my profile because I intend to get both of them back eventually and I don't want to forget I have them.


lol, if the off-topic stuff counted, I'd have a ton of posts. cuz that's where I mainly post, I just read the other stuff...it's all to heady now. 


Yeah, I'm on MERPG...it's ok, all the RPGs I'm in have either died, or turned totally gay with 3 people who've taken over the thing, and just ignore everyone elses posts...oh well. I like my other forums.  


mmk


EDIT:


> (Un-like Aragorn21)


 w00t! 


NK, dude, they retored all the posts they took away as soon as you stopped spamming. And I've almost cought up to you.


----------



## Nkenobi

Aragorn21 said:


> NK, dude, they retored all the posts they took away as soon as you stopped spamming. And I've almost cought up to you.



no, the restored to where I was when they took it away, all the posts I got in between, would have added about 180 or so...

and I havn't a clue why Iwas the only member hit, you spammed in those topics just as much as me. 

you have 600 less atm, I wouldn't say cought up, cause that is where I was when you joined you may have gained a few, but thats cause GF is boring now, its all the same, to strict, and other things. I also lost most my respect on the forums, becuase I am a christian.


----------



## Gandalf White

Sabeen said:


> _Shutup_ Idiot. Jerk. Ruiner of my sense of acomplishment. You suck. (Un-like Aragorn21)



Ouchers!   



Nkenobi said:


> *cough* on GF *cough* my post count is almost 3,000 *cough* would be higher, but some area's dont' count posts *cough* thus I should be at 4,000 *cough plus the admin deleted some of my post count, cause he doesn't like me *cough*


 _That's_ GF, _this_ is TTF.


----------



## Aragorn21

Nkenobi said:


> no, the restored to where I was when they took it away, all the posts I got in between, would have added about 180 or so...
> 
> and I havn't a clue why Iwas the only member hit, you spammed in those topics just as much as me.
> 
> you have 600 less atm, I wouldn't say cought up, cause that is where I was when you joined you may have gained a few, but thats cause GF is boring now, its all the same, to strict, and other things. I also lost most my respect on the forums, becuase I am a christian.


lol dude, they took away about 1000, and gave back 1000. Even if it was like you said, you still wouldn't have 3000. Also, you have 2,700 something, i have 2,334 i think, that's not 600 less.  And NO!! I did NOT spam! you, afterall, were the one banned for spamming before. 


And yeah, it has gotten more strict, but not with those stupid "old-school" members.  And yeah, I'm a Christian too, and they all know it, but I haven't lost my respect...


anyway, enough of this, this is TTF not GF.


----------



## Nkenobi

Aragorn21 said:


> lol dude, they took away about 1000, and gave back 1000. Even if it was like you said, you still wouldn't have 3000. Also, you have 2,700 something, i have 2,334 i think, that's not 600 less.  And NO!! I did NOT spam! you, afterall, were the one banned for spamming before.
> 
> 
> And yeah, it has gotten more strict, but not with those stupid "old-school" members.  And yeah, I'm a Christian too, and they all know it, but I haven't lost my respect...
> 
> 
> anyway, enough of this, this is TTF not GF.



thatw as JK that got banned... I was banned because of retard AzH, I asked him if I could post an advert, he said yes, I posted it, he banned me.

I had 2300 post, they took away 1,000 making 1,300, I posted about 180 posts, they took it back to 2,300, when I should have been at 2,480

making my post count now 2,897

and yes, we were all of topic, me you, scorp, we talked about half topic things half way though topics.

I havn't lost my respect, but it isn't what it used to be...


----------



## Aragorn21

No, the forums where different in those days, with more simple threads. They were easier to post on topic. so we were on topic. And so...yeah...



The End



If there was more people from the US here, I'd ask what they did this memorial day. =\


----------



## Saucy

Sabeen said:


> _Shutup_ Idiot. Jerk. Ruiner of my sense of acomplishment. You suck. (Un-like Aragorn21)



do we have to go threw the 'hands off the merchandise" rules again?

please take three steps back AND DO NOT TRY ANYTHING!!!!!!
 thanks for coming and have a nice day....

*gets big sticker and stickers it on A21* ROPERTY OF THE SAUCY ONE DO NOT TOUCH OR U WILL HAVE TO SUFFER THE CONSEQUENCE OF DEATH

hey those stickers look quite fashionable nebody else want one?


----------



## Nkenobi

powersauce21 said:


> do we have to go threw the 'hands off the merchandise" rules again?
> 
> please take three steps back AND DO NOT TRY ANYTHING!!!!!!
> thanks for coming and have a nice day....
> 
> *gets big sticker and stickers it on A21* ROPERTY OF THE SAUCY ONE DO NOT TOUCH OR U WILL HAVE TO SUFFER THE CONSEQUENCE OF DEATH
> 
> hey those stickers look quite fashionable nebody else want one?



I would love one  

and spork... trying to squeeze out of it are you?


----------



## Aragorn21

sqeeze out of it? Why would I?


and no, you can't have a sticker like mine!!

*sticks a sticker on NK reading: KICK ME!*


----------



## Nkenobi

Aragorn21 said:


> *sticks a sticker on NK reading: KICK ME!*



*sticks sticker on A21 reading: Burry me alive!*


----------



## Firawyn

> *sticks a sticker on NK reading: KICK ME!*





> *sticks sticker on A21 reading: Burry me alive!*





*sits back and laughs head off!!*


----------



## Aragorn21

Oh dear!! *picks up sabeen's head and screws it back on...* Try and keep your head in these situations. 




*takes off his sticker (from NK) and throws it out* enough of this  I get a sticker from saucy, and you don't, deal with it. 













I think we're all really wacky...


----------



## Gandalf White

*exits, stage left*


----------



## Saucy

*sticks sticker on GW while he exits*:MY NAME IS POOPSI

tee-hee


----------



## Nkenobi

*grabs soda*
oh wait... spork druged these


----------



## Firawyn

Aragorn21 said:


> Oh dear!! *picks up sabeen's head and screws it back on...* Try and keep your head in these situations.




Thank you, oh ranger from the north.  


Hey guys - lets descuss our screen names. I'm mean, we all have names that aren't really our own names but it fits us. Why did you guys pick the names you picked.

I'm NOT starting. I'll do it but not first. How about Sausy? I cant even guess were that came from! (except the "21" part)   


Unless you people have any better ideas that stickers..


----------



## Gandalf White

powersauce21 said:


> *sticks sticker on GW while he exits*:MY NAME IS POOPSI
> 
> tee-hee



*door opens*

*crumpled up sticker comes flying into room*

*door closes*


----------



## Nkenobi

NK's name: Nathaniel

add Kenobi

Nathaniel Kenobi

shorten

Nkenobi

I made this when i was youge... if I had just joined the internet resently, it would most likly be diferent...


----------



## Aragorn21

bet you all can never guess where Aragorn came from . 



and 21 is only the greatest number ever.


----------



## Firawyn

_No!!_ Where could that name have possably come from?

And why is 21 the greatest number ever (besides that it is the leagal drinking age   )


----------



## Aragorn21

just look at it...21...it is really kewl number!! look, a 2 followed by a 1...I mean..come on...what could be better?


----------



## Eternity

Hello!  

I´m new here... And here seems to be people of my age. Can I come to talk with you? What are you talking about? Names?

Hey, Aragorn 21, if you play hockey, is 21 the number in your hockey shirt? You seem to like the number so much...


----------



## Firawyn

Welcome Eternity!

New faces are always welcome around here. But I must warn you, hanging about us can test you sanity!

One to the decussion at hand:

Name: Sabeen De'Winter

Where it came from: The Three Muskateers, spelling altered

Why: Because the character fits me. I'm evil because people made me that way...(I suppose I could have chosen Frankenstine for that matter, but I'm more elagent than that!)  

Alright Eternity - you're up!


----------



## Saucy

hmm i dont kno whats upp with my name


----------



## Eternity

Thanks for the warning!  Maybe I´ll take the risk...

I don´t know where my name, Eternity, comes from. I just like the word, and some reason I like the letter "e"... Am I strange?  Yes, I am.


----------



## Aragorn21

My hockey # was 42 (21 x 2 )


Actually Frankenstein wasn't evil, neither was the monster really. As you may know his monster was very ugly, and the monster new it, so he ask/told frankenstein to make him a monster wife (cuz he felt all alone, being the only creature of his kind). So while frankenstein was working on it he started thinking "what if the monsters have baby monsters." So he imediately stopped working on the female monster. As you can imagine Frankensteins original monster was mad. So he hunted his master. The story ends where Frankenstein dies while on the run, and the monster is seen holding his master crying. so you see? the monster wasn't really evil at all. It's kind of a sad story really...





eternity said:


> Am I strange? Yes, I am.


awesome, you'll fit right in!


----------



## Eternity

I´m not the only strange person here? Cool. XD

Yes, I know the story about Frankenstein too, and it´s really sad.


----------



## Aragorn21

No you are by far not the only weird person here!  Everyone in this inn is weird...wacky...and easily amused.


----------



## Gandalf White

Which is why I sit _outside_ the inn and talk through the window.


----------



## Eternity

I see.  

Through the window? Oh, come in! It´s really nice here inside! If you don´t mind our weird company...


----------



## Aragorn21

lol, he'll only come in if celebdraug is here. 


(she's away ATM)


----------



## Firawyn

Just don't say the "B" word, or Aragorn will start up again. That would be very bad and I think everone, excluding maybe PS, would agree.


Btw, just so you know - NK=NKenobi, A21=Aragorn21, GW=Gandalf White, PS= powersause21, and every now and then some one will call me Sabs.


----------



## Eternity

Okay. I don´t use the "B" word... 

Maybe Eternity can then be...mmm... ET?  Maybe not... Well it could be EY.


----------



## Aragorn21

I don't think you're thinking of the Same "b-word"...is she thinking...banana?  



how bout "E"?


----------



## Gandalf White

If I come in then everyone in the inn won't be weird...


----------



## Aragorn21

hmf...that's why you're talking from out the window.


----------



## Gandalf White

Aragorn21 said:


> hmf...that's why you're talking from out the window.


 
Precisely...


----------



## Eternity

Aragorn21 said:


> I don't think you're thinking of the Same "b-word"...is she thinking...banana?
> 
> 
> how bout "E"?



Okay... Maybe I don´t use any "B" words! 

"E" sounds good.


----------



## Saucy

i may be referred to has saucy because that is usually my msn name,  

the 21 well doe sthat need an explaination


----------



## Nkenobi

Sabeen said:


> Just don't say the "B" word, or Aragorn will start up again. That would be very bad and I think everone, excluding maybe PS, would agree.
> 
> 
> Btw, just so you know - NK=NKenobi, A21=Aragorn21, GW=Gandalf White, PS= powersause21, and every now and then some one will call me Sabs.




nehehehe! you said my name first


----------



## Saucy

some are easily amused


----------



## Nkenobi

powersauce21 said:


> some are easily amused


relativly speaking


----------



## Aragorn21

Some are easily amused...some like dancing bananas.


----------



## celebdraug

Gandalf White said:


> celebdraug: Where have you been?
> QUOTE]
> 
> I *cough* have always been here... you just din't notice me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Saucy! Youre back!!! *hugs*
> And would you look at that! I managed to keep my hands on A21!
> 
> So how have you been?


----------



## Gandalf White

celebdraug said:


> I *cough* have always been here... you just din't notice me



Riiiiiight..   



Aragorn21 said:


> Some are easily amused...some like dancing bananas.



And those who like dancing bananas are easily amused.  Why must you fall into nonsensical discussion once I leave the window?


----------



## Aragorn21

cuz other discussions are boring!!


----------



## Saucy

i talk to NK on the phone last night


he is the only one here who has heard my voice  


 we really didnt say much tho....


----------



## Eternity

How long have you all knew each other? I mean, did you meet here, in this forum?


----------



## Aragorn21

yeah, mostly. GW is my bro. I met PS21 here.  And sabeen here. and NK on another forum, and I brought him here.


----------



## Saucy

no i dragged Nk here! it was me...  
we all just kno each other from msn do u have msn?


----------



## Aragorn21

Well how bout we brought NK here.


----------



## Saucy

fine

its quite intresting, but A21 u and i have been talking for like 9 months now


----------



## Aragorn21

indeed we have...time flies..


----------



## Saucy

its hard to remember a time when we didnt talkk


----------



## Nkenobi

it was powersauce  she was talking to spork about some pic, I asked about it, and she linked here  so, if you look at it with your head upside down, you can say spork was involved 


and dat was one cool phone call, we said hi, and I heard you yelling at your brother  then we hung up...


----------



## Eternity

powersauce21 said:


> no i dragged Nk here! it was me...
> we all just kno each other from msn do u have msn?



I see.  

Yes, I have msn: [email protected]
"EiKiinnosta" Isn´t my name then! It´s Finnish and means something like "not interested"... It´s hard to translate...


----------



## Nkenobi

powersauce21 said:


> hmm i dont kno whats upp with my name




Saucy = realy hot in my book  

powersauce is what you get from adding power to your sauce :/ very electrical  keep small childeren away!


----------



## Saucy

Nkenobi said:


> Saucy = realy hot in my book
> 
> powersauce is what you get from adding power to your sauce :/ very electrical  keep small childeren away!


  ur flattering....yeh that s what a powersauce is


----------



## Aragorn21

Nkenobi said:


> Saucy = realy hot in my book


I wrote your book.


----------



## Saucy

anyways changing the subject i finally got me new computa!


----------



## Nkenobi

Aragorn21 said:


> I wrote your book.



how bout we have it in both our books  



awsome saucy! new comp! yay!


----------



## Aragorn21

yay!!! To bad it's still a mac...but yay anyway!! *does banana dance*


----------



## Nkenobi

I perfer a happy dance


*happy dance*

saucy tought me how to do it


----------



## King Aragorn

Do you have to be born in 1988 to join in the fun in this topic?


----------



## Nkenobi

it could be streched :/ they did that for me


----------



## Eternity

King Aragorn said:


> Do you have to be born in 1988 to join in the fun in this topic?




I don´t think so. I´m new here too, and I was born in 1989...


----------



## Saucy

i dont think it matters everybody is welcome,


----------



## Gandalf White

King Aragorn said:


> Do you have to be born in 1988 to join in the fun in this topic?



Hey, someone my own age! The name of the thread is "'86-'89er's inn,
' so you just managed to squeak in!

Welcome!


----------



## Nkenobi

he didn't say he was 16  he just asked if it was for 88ers


----------



## Saucy

he probably checked his profile.


----------



## Gandalf White

Nkenobi said:


> he didn't say he was 16  he just asked if it was for 88ers



He's not 16, he's 18...  

Let's all point at NK and laugh!


----------



## Nkenobi

*boo hoo* ... :/


----------



## Aragorn21

haha!! duh! *points at NK and laughs!*  


we could make it 85-89....


----------



## King Aragorn

Hate to burst your bubble Gandalf White, but I'm not a _he_


----------



## Nkenobi

*points at GW and laughs!* hahahahaha!


----------



## King Aragorn

Don't laugh at Gandalf White! It wasn't his fault about the mistake.


----------



## Aragorn21

Nkenobi said:


> *points at GW and laughs!* hahahahaha!


Dude, that is a very easy mistake. I bet you thought she was a he too. I know I did.


----------



## Nkenobi

Aragorn21 said:


> Dude, that is a very easy mistake. I bet you thought she was a he too. I know I did.



...shadup


----------



## King Aragorn

Sorry for the confusion. I chose my username because Aragorn is my favorite character. In most of the forums that I'm subscribed to, my username is either Aragorn, King Aragorn, or Ellesar (yes, I know that it is spelled wrong).


----------



## Gandalf White

*gives NK a withering look through the window*

What makes this even more embarassing is that I've already done this once!  It was a while back, so it slipped my mind. Double apologies!!!  And _she_ gets a free drink...


----------



## King Aragorn

Yes, it happened once before, but it was a year ago, so I don't expect you to remember it.  Thanks for the drink.


----------



## Eternity

I thought too that you´re boy, King Aragorn. Good to know, you aren´t!


----------



## Nkenobi

Gandalf White said:


> *gives NK a withering look through the window*




*closes window*


----------



## Saucy

well that was quite a mix up


dont worry KA, Poopsi wont bother you he sits outside the inn!, but just so u kno he is known to fall madly in love with random strangers in the inn *cough* Draug! *cough*


----------



## Gandalf White

*places an opening spell on the window* 

Just because I'm normal (which is why I sit outside the inn) people are known to start spreading malicious (and totally untrue) rumors about me.


----------



## Nkenobi

ok, but I will throw my banana peel out the window as soon as, I get it from spork!


----------



## Gandalf White

Isn't your siggy a bit long?

Any banana peels, and I'll smite you.


----------



## Nkenobi

siggy cool! 

but long 

but banna lands on your head

but you are locked out

nehehehe


----------



## Aragorn21

hey! Be nice to GW, he's an antique memeber. *breaks window off* ha, no more closing it. 




(btw, that part about draug is true )


----------



## Saucy

very true indeed

people should learn to embrace there loves and not hide and *cough* deny *cough* them


----------



## Gandalf White

*raises staff and a bolt of light strikes NK to the ground*

Insolent chap, that fellow. I do not care if I am locked out, as long as the window remains open. 

I only deny that which is not true. Oh, for a bit of peace from such evil rumors!


----------



## Nkenobi

*pulls out the Masters sword* *deflects light bolt back at GW*


----------



## Saucy

poopsi why are u talking like a senior citzen?
and why do u take ur anger out on NK


----------



## Gandalf White

I'm taking a short leave, at least until things calm down...


----------



## Saucy

did we offend him


this means we can now PARTY without supervsion from the elderly


*turns up music*


----------



## Nkenobi

*turns on disco lights*

dancing isn't against the rules here is it?


----------



## Aragorn21

oh a party! I love parties! That sounds like fun... 


*gets pizza*


----------



## King Aragorn

I claim a slice of pizza!


----------



## Saucy

we can dance, if we wanna......the banana has already started 

pizza....sounds good,


----------



## Gandalf White

*reappears in the window*

I'm not missing the pizza this time! Hand me a slice..


----------



## Nkenobi

Gandalf White said:


> *reappears in the window*
> 
> I'm not missing the pizza this time! Hand me a slice..



do we have a drive though


----------



## Aragorn21

Sure...here GW *hands slice*  






(I see they added the deep thoughts again. )


----------



## Gandalf White

Nkenobi said:


> do we have a drive though



I'm not driving, so that shouldn't be problem.


----------



## Nkenobi

pick up window


----------



## Saucy

you can sit out there in the rain eating ur pizza well all the rst of us party!


*watches GW sit in the rain, looking much like the lama from there emperors new groove at the very beging of movie when he is all pathetic and is crying in the rain*

LMAO


----------



## Aragorn21

haha!! the llama!  


*pionts and laughs at GW*


----------



## Nkenobi

narharharharhar!


----------



## Saucy

poor por poopsi.......


he's missing out on the disco lights


----------



## Aragorn21

He could come in if he wants... 



these disco lights are giving me a headache.


----------



## Nkenobi

Aragorn21 said:


> He could come in if he wants...
> 
> 
> 
> these disco lights are giving me a headache.


ho boo hoo, they look cool


----------



## Eternity

Party?  *wants pizza*

Could I have some?


----------



## Nkenobi

no you can't!


j/k


*hands pizza* here ya go


----------



## Saucy

i like the pretty lights....


----------



## Aragorn21

fine then...

*starts making techno music* w00t.  (makes it so his banana dances to the beat )


----------



## Nkenobi

*laughs as A21 accadently steps on his banana*


----------



## Saucy

O_O ok guys that banana thing sounds so wrong.....u can say i have a sick mind but if u think about it it does!!!!!!


----------



## Gandalf White

That's why I'm at the window..


----------



## Aragorn21

Duh, I didn't step on my banana! 

And no...it doesn't sound wrong! 



*changes avatar*


----------



## Saucy

ok, does anybody else see what is wrong with that banana, it has a double meaning, it implies something quite wrong.....


and i refuse to expalin it to u people if you dont understand...the banana is disturbing....and now its riding the llama, oh god that poor llama  


come on use ur imaginations what does the banana imply!!!!!


----------



## Nkenobi

now that I think about it... I might understand you :/ but then again, I amight be far off :/


----------



## Saucy

think of it this way...u wouldnt appreciate it if someone stepped on ur banana...or um, lets say kicked it....


*sigh* oh how my mind wonders........sometimes


----------



## King Aragorn

I think that I know what you're talking about powersauce. I...I think that I'll join G.W. outside...after getting some more pizza!  

*grabs entire pizza and goes outside*


----------



## Aragorn21

Sick minds...:S


Hey! You can't take the whole pizza! 


*another pizza appears*...kewl...


----------



## King Aragorn

I wasn't taking it just for me. I...I was going to share it with Gandalf White.


----------



## Firawyn

My gosh I missed alot in the past week I've been away. Now - A21's dancing banana is riding a who knows what, our new member is very perky indeed, and PS and NK talked. R u 2 planning on meeting?


----------



## Eternity

Thank you for the pizza! *eats pizza*

To me banana means only the fruit, I didn´t know about the double meaning...


----------



## Saucy

Sabeen said:


> My gosh I missed alot in the past week I've been away. Now - A21's dancing banana is riding a who knows what, our new member is very perky indeed, and PS and NK talked. R u 2 planning on meeting?




actually sab indeed we are, at the end of August, iam quite looking forward to it
 


A21 i may have a sick mind but your stupid banana started it! *points at banana* it his fault!!!!!!!!!!! (the avatar i pointed at the avatar people!)


----------



## Nkenobi

yes I was no where near far off... rather close realy... or even right on :/

those 5 days will rock ps21


----------



## Saucy

indeed they will


 


 poor GW out in the rain


----------



## Aragorn21

Sabeen disappeared again...She's good at that...



NK gets to meet PS and I don't! 



(I think my banana is riding a llama...a green one...)


----------



## Nkenobi

Aragorn21 said:


> Sabeen disappeared again...She's good at that...
> 
> 
> 
> NK gets to meat PS and I don't!
> 
> 
> 
> (I think my banana is riding a llama...a green one...)



you mean meet  not meat


----------



## Saucy

meat would be like steak, 

 or hamburger
or something along those lines


----------



## Gandalf White

It's not raining out here, it's lovely. And I'm enjoying the pizza!  

And yes, this avatar is even more disturbing than the last one.


----------



## Aragorn21

Nkenobi said:


> you mean meet  not meat


shudup! *uses a disk as a frizbee and hit's NK's head* It was a typo!


This avatar is even more uber.


----------



## Saucy

the avatar,...no comment,


well i can hardly say iam a big fan of A21's banana    

see, see now you all have sick minds.......


----------



## Nkenobi

Aragorn21 said:


> shudup! *uses a disk as a frizbee and hit's NK's head* It was a typo!



*picks disk back up, clonks it off spork's head*

I just jumped at the chance to corect you for once


----------



## Saucy

dont play frisbee in the inn, if u must throw things at each other in a violent nature do it outside with sir poopsi....


----------



## Nkenobi

sure.... you say that after I do it, but not after spork did it


----------



## Gandalf White

I'd prefer you keeping any violent behavior inside, thank you. 

Only one of us has a sick mind. I think we all know who I'm talking about...


----------



## spirit

Howwie everyone! 

What's everyone been up too!

So much has changed here  

Nice (and weird) avatar Aragorn 21  
Powersauce, pretty avatar!  

*hugs all*


----------



## Gandalf White

Hey, how's it going?

Now all three ladies who I mistook for guys are here.  Although celebdraug seems to have pulled her disappearing act once again.  

I would offer you some pizza, spirit, but you complimented A21's avatar...


----------



## Aragorn21

spirit said:


> Nice (and weird) avatar Aragorn 21


 thank you!! (finally someone who likes it!)


We've been eating pizza, want some?


----------



## Nkenobi

Weclome spirit! 

A21's avatar is evil!


----------



## Saucy

thanks for complimenting my avatar spirit


lets not talk about the banana anymore.

ha, i talked to Nk on the phone again.


----------



## Nkenobi

that makes 3 calls  

O_O she scared me though, she called when I least expected it


----------



## Saucy

yep that was fun....


----------



## King Aragorn

*goes inside, and grabs more pizza, and then goes back outside with Gandalf White*

Hey, is there anything to drink to go with our pizza?


----------



## Aragorn21

King Aragorn said:


> Hey, is there anything to drink to go with our pizza?


*throws soda out the window*


----------



## Gandalf White

*catches them and hands one to KA*

I hope they're not shaken up, A21, or...

nevermind...


----------



## Saucy

Draug aint gonna be so happy when she sees u sitting out there with KA  she might get horribly jealous.


----------



## Aragorn21

Yes indeed, she will be very jealous...



*watches as GW opens the soda and it explodes*


hehe


----------



## Saucy

now now we must all have some sympathy for the man named poopsi


----------



## Gandalf White

*lobs other sodas back into the inn and watches them explode on A21*  

And I am not _named_ poopsi, you merely choose to call me it for some unknown reason. 

I need an unfizzy soda!


----------



## Aragorn21

hmph...come in here and get your own soda.  







*evil grin*


----------



## Saucy

brothers,

and no...right A21 his name is POOPSI!


----------



## Gandalf White

I am not putting a foot in that inn!


----------



## Aragorn21

oh well, no soda for you...


----------



## King Aragorn

*goes inside and grabs some sodas and returns outside and hands a soda to Gandalf White*

I prefer non-shaken sodas myself.


----------



## Saucy

ha, poopsi needs a fan club of his own....somehow he just ends up finding away to charm all the ladies that come in here.

well accept myself, but thats because i see him for what he is... just u wait till draug gets back 
 

ne ways, iam taking some time off from the inn, due to personal reasons, see u elswehere on the forum


----------



## Aragorn21

*sits on counter*

It's boring in here all by myself. 


oh well...*cleans up inn*


----------



## Eternity

Yes, it is, A21...  

Usually, when I´m online, nobody else is. Maybe it´s because of the time difference. Or what ever they call it... Maybe you know what I mean.

*cleans inn´s windows*


----------



## Aragorn21

Yeah..you're like 6 hours ahead of me if you're in finland (which you are right?).



*is done cleaning...* now what...


----------



## Eternity

Yes, I am. Where do you live ?

*still cleaning the windows*


----------



## Aragorn21

I'm in the US of A...Pennsylvania, east coast...



*sits down behind the now clean counter*


----------



## Saucy

*runs back in* btw guys iam getting my name changed......

if u see me around..."Saucy" is the name


----------



## Firawyn

I like A21's new Avitar!!


Um..yeah...I do dissapear. But it's not like I'm missing much.

Damn, I gotta go to work....I'll be around!


----------



## Aragorn21

powersauce21 said:


> *runs back in* btw guys iam getting my name changed......
> 
> if u see me around..."Saucy" is the name


we care?



ok, see you around Sabeen


----------



## Saucy

Aragorn21 said:


> we care?



dont even start!


----------



## King Aragorn

*goes inside the inn*

I'm bored. Need any help cleaning?


----------



## 33Peregrin

Hey, can I come in? I'm really bored.....


----------



## Aragorn21

Nope, all done cleaning.  Come in though most definately!



 I sowwy PS, please come back...



I'll be away for a week...so yeah...you won't be seeing me around at all.


----------



## Eternity

See you Powersauce21! I mean Saucy.  

It seems that almost everyone is bored... But welcome!


----------



## Saucy

i'll stay till A21 gets back and take care of things 4 him


----------



## 33Peregrin

So... I can come in?

*Takes a cautious step through the door and looks areound nervously*


----------



## Gandalf White

*looks in through window*

By all means, go in! They may be strange, but they won't hurt you! 

A21's avatar is the worst yet..


----------



## Saucy

yeh come on in, pull up a spot, what can i get u to drink...ect. ect.

please dont mind the old man sitting outside.


----------



## 33Peregrin

Hello! Err.. could I get a Pepsi? And who _is_ that old man out there?


----------



## Saucy

*gets pepsi*

his name is poopsi, he used to resign within the inn but left when he couldnt handle the craziness but because he feels he needs to 'supervise" he sits outside and flirts with all the girls that show up *cough* draug *cough* KA *cough*

pay no mind to him he is just an overatted tourist attraction


----------



## Firawyn

Although I strongly advise you get as far away from here as possable, Mr. Took, you are very welcome. 

I'm Sabeen, co-founder of this inn. (Although I have absolutly no control over what people do here!   ) Ah well.

I'll be dissapearing for awile again though. I'm heading to came for two weeks, starting tomorrow, and then I'll be home for a week and then back to camo for another week! Yippy!!!!

You all can e-mail me while I'm there however. Just send an e-mail to [email protected]. Put _Jen Wallas_ on the subject and I'll be jumping off the walls with happiness!!

See you all soon!


----------



## 33Peregrin

Alright, thanks a bunch!  

Poopsi... it's an interesting name.


----------



## Saucy

Sabeen said:


> Although I strongly advise you get as far away from here as possable, Mr. Took, you are very welcome.
> 
> I'm Sabeen, co-founder of this inn. (Although I have absolutly no control over what people do here!   ) Ah well.
> 
> I'll be dissapearing for awile again though. I'm heading to came for two weeks, starting tomorrow, and then I'll be home for a week and then back to camo for another week! Yippy!!!!
> 
> You all can e-mail me while I'm there however. Just send an e-mail to [email protected]. Put _Jen Wallas_ on the subject and I'll be jumping off the walls with happiness!!
> 
> See you all soon!




bye bye  (everybody is leaving for a week)


how are u the co founder  when i practically run the place, or did practically run the place has soon has A21 gets back iam out of here tho.


----------



## 33Peregrin

Sabeen said:


> Mr. Took



Miss, Please!  

And bye! Have Fun!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firawyn

Opps! Sorry! Miss Took.

And Sausy, although A21 fails to metion it, this was my idea, but he started the thread. Thus, we are *CO-*founders. Make sense now?


----------



## Saucy

she will miss all the fun stuff that is happeneing here...

*looks around at semi empty room, with old man sitting outside* ......or not  


so, another girl....lol, watch out for poopsi


----------



## Nkenobi

hey 33p 

Me be NK... Just NK

btw... I am leaving for a week


j/k


----------



## Saucy

O_O are u hitting on the ne girl too,

god you guys are hopless,

this is not a "singles bar' if it was...it would be called a singles bar....


----------



## King Aragorn

Saucy, I resent that comment about me!!!!!!!! I was merely being friendly, and giving him some pizza when nobody else would! So there.

BTW, welcome 33Peregrin


----------



## Gandalf White

All this talk behind my back!  The horror! Old man??? Where?  

Poopsi is not my name. Must I repeat?  

And I was lmao at that "overrated tourist attraction" line. Tourist _attraction_? Yes. Overrated? No! 

I may enter the inn now that A21 is gone.


----------



## Saucy

sowwy KA, i meant that "poopsi" is hopless.....and he is...trust me....  

well if your coming in come in,


----------



## 33Peregrin

Hi NK, and KA, and Saucy. And GW- you're Poopsi? That's so nice!  

So, How is it going?


----------



## Saucy

see its a lovely name, i gave it to him myself....who vote she should get it changed.....


----------



## Gandalf White

Saucy said:


> ...who vote she should get it changed.....



She??? Get what changed? 

This is why I refuse to step inside...


----------



## Saucy

Gandalf White said:


> She??? Get what changed?
> 
> This is why I refuse to step inside...



VOTE(s) he


----------



## 33Peregrin

Change it to what.... or wait. Change GW to Poopsi?


----------



## Saucy

33Peregrin said:


> Change it to what.... or wait. Change GW to Poopsi?


 no change his real name to poopsi


----------



## Eternity

Poopsi...  
Where does the name come from?


----------



## Saucy

well one day i was on msn and so wa she and i was like 

"hullo Poopsi"

and he went on to tell me how much he loved the name  


hence...it stuck,


----------



## 33Peregrin

OK then... he should change it to Poopsi. It's a really nice name.


----------



## Gandalf White

> well one day i was on msn and so wa she and i was like
> 
> "hullo Poopsi"
> 
> and he went on to tell me how much he loved the name
> 
> 
> hence...it stuck



*yells through the window*

Lies, all lies!!!!

Not a word of that is true. And I like my _real_ name! 

I need a fellow guy in here for support!!!


----------



## Nkenobi

i am with the girls  poopsi is way better for you


----------



## Gandalf White

Just to point this out - NK does not count as a guy.  As the eloquent A21 said (and it even rhymes), "NK is gay."  

*prepares to flee the inn*


----------



## Nkenobi

if you think I am gay, why are you running away?


----------



## 33Peregrin

Uh-oh... good thing Poopsi stays outside....


----------



## Saucy

A21's opinion is the atter is biased anyways...Nk is quite straight has is everyone else around here....

now get in side poopsi!


----------



## Gandalf White

Nkenobi said:


> if you think I am gay, why are you running away?



1. You scare me.

2. Too many people in the Saucy's "Poopsi crowd"  

It's all rather overwhelming.


----------



## Saucy

idf we dont call u poopsi and Nk doesnt act gay will you come in....


----------



## Nkenobi

votes with the girls and is imediatly asumed gay


----------



## Saucy

Nkenobi said:


> votes with the girls and is imediatly asumed gay




only bu poopsi and that doenst count for much right now he's sitting outside in the mud for gosh sakes


----------



## 33Peregrin

I think Po- I mean GW should come in. Especially since it's all muddy.


----------



## Gandalf White

Ehhh, I don't see any mud...  

NK, I think you were assumed gay even _before_ siding with the girls.  

Why does there seem to be so many of them...  

*steps through the doorway*


----------



## Nkenobi

Gandalf White said:


> Ehhh, I don't see any mud...
> 
> NK, I think you were assumed gay even _before_ siding with the girls.
> 
> Why does there seem to be so many of them...
> 
> *steps through the doorway*



no... the mud will do U good


----------



## Saucy

GW its not nice to question peoples sexuality how would u like it if we did that to you...  


on the lihgter side of things this inn has gotten boring  

what do u guys wanna do?


----------



## Gandalf White

Saucy said:


> GW its not nice to question peoples sexuality how would u like it if we did that to you...



I'd laugh along, just as I do with my supposed "nickname;" I'm quite easygoing that way.


----------



## King Aragorn

So...how did you come up with "Poopsi?" I don't think that it's nice to attach a nickname to someone without their approval.


----------



## Gandalf White

Thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you!!!   

I don't know how she came up with it...


----------



## King Aragorn

You're welcome times 5.

I've had nicknames attached to me that I refuse to answer to. If anybody calls me it (besides my parents of course!) I won't answer.


----------



## Gandalf White

Aha, fortunately I only receive nicknames over MSN, for some reason. Everything in "real life" I can stand.


----------



## King Aragorn

One of my friends on a different site gave me a nickname. I don't mind it. It's basically just a shorter version of my screen name.


----------



## Gandalf White

Ehhhh, this sounds like something to liven the thread. Post nicknames you've been given..


----------



## King Aragorn

The nickname that I've been given on a different site is Lessar. I'm pretty sure you can guess what my screen name is.


----------



## Saucy

Poopsi was configured form my imagination, and i just randomly calle du it one day and ur reaction was so humours i let it stick...


----------



## 33Peregrin

I have nicknames just like 33P and Poppy... I have a lot in real life, but as you guys don't know my name, I don't see any point in listing them all.


----------



## Saucy

i have a few nicknames that i will not disclose hence they are for only me to know...  

accept for the typical ones i get

sweetheart, hunny, babes, saucy, love, cutie, 

oh and then there is saucy babes,
and one particluar person called me bunny....




then there are some not so nice ones that are pretty genaric...
that rhyme with nasty things like itch ......
then iam often called annoying...
i get those from a select few.


----------



## Nkenobi

:/ I havn't rea;y goten any nicknames 

closest thing was left hand of doom 

cause my left hand is the strongest in my class... yet my right isn't :/


----------



## King Aragorn

What do you mean NK?


----------



## Gandalf White

You are left-handed, I take it...


----------



## King Aragorn

maybe he is...


----------



## Saucy

Nkenobi said:


> :/ I havn't rea;y goten any nicknames
> 
> closest thing was left hand of doom
> 
> cause my left hand is the strongest in my class... yet my right isn't :/



yeh yeh what about the nathaniel goodness, thats a nickname


----------



## Firawyn

Nkenobi said:


> :/ I havn't rea;y goten any nicknames
> 
> closest thing was left hand of doom
> 
> cause my left hand is the strongest in my class... yet my right isn't :/




Dude! Are you really left handed?!?!? *hopeful*

Yeah ok I leave for another week on Sunday. THen I'll be back for a week, gone a week, and then back for good. Just so you people know. I hate not being able to have access to a puter with internet.


----------



## Nkenobi

that is also wierd... casue I am a righty :/

ahh  the nathaniel goodness... ,my favorite


----------



## Gandalf White

You're a righty?  How strange...


----------



## King Aragorn

That is strange. How did you get that nickname then?


----------



## Nkenobi

because!

I am right handed, and NOT the strongest in my class :/

but for some odd resone no one can figure out... my left arm is super powerfull  even thought it smaller than my right :/ and with it I conquered all  thus earning left hand of doom


----------



## King Aragorn

LOL. I can't believe that...


----------



## Saucy

whats so hard to believe,

but i think she meant how u got to be called the nathaniel goodness  iam not sure what triggered me to call u that


----------



## Nkenobi

don't ask me...

Brandie Cuteness


----------



## Saucy

iam not cute.


----------



## Nkenobi

your right :/


U R more than cute


----------



## Saucy

Nkenobi said:


> your right :/
> 
> 
> U R more than cute




 no iam not

cute would be a kitten
saucy is far from a kitten
she is vicous! she is going to attack u! she is evil!


----------



## Nkenobi

fine then pic a word other than cute in the same meaning


----------



## Saucy

Nkenobi said:


> fine then pic a word other than cute in the same meaning


 hideous!


----------



## Nkenobi

"same meaning"


----------



## Saucy

Nkenobi said:


> "same meaning"


abonmidiable


----------



## Nkenobi

....


----------



## Saucy

i win


----------



## Nkenobi

never.... U shall lose!

LOSER LOSER LOSER


----------



## Saucy

and up until this point everyone was kind enough not to bring it up!


----------



## Nkenobi

U mean meen! enough


----------



## Saucy

no they were kind enough not to bring up i was iam a loser


----------



## Nkenobi

oh that :/ well...

ur still prutty


----------



## Saucy

i beg to differ....


 thanks for the compliment tho...


----------



## Nkenobi

sigh :/


...


----------



## Saucy

Nkenobi said:


> sigh :/
> 
> 
> ...




*shruggs*
 what?????


*sits in rotating chair and spins in circles* wheeeeeeee


----------



## Nkenobi

U think thats fun U should see the air compressed chairs tat go up and down


----------



## Saucy

ooo! ooo! i want one!

*spins again*  ne one else want a turn?


----------



## Nkenobi

sure  love a turn


----------



## 33Peregrin

I'll have a turn!


----------



## Saucy

hey thats a pun if u think about it 


*gets off chair lets Nk and P33 have turns*


----------



## Nkenobi

Whhheeeee!


----------



## King Aragorn

I want a turn!


----------



## Aragorn21

Hey, let me play too


spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam 



frick this, I'm out.


----------



## King Aragorn

What was that all about?


----------



## Gandalf White

Don't ask...


----------



## Saucy

Aragorn21 said:


> Hey, let me play too
> 
> 
> spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
> 
> 
> 
> fûck this, I'm out.


oh look it seems happy mic happer ton has returned to us!


----------



## 33Peregrin

Nkenobi said:


> Whhheeeee!



Exactly.........


----------



## Aragorn21

me said:


> I'm out


not returned...


----------



## King Aragorn

I'm lost...


----------



## Eternity

Me too...


----------



## Aragorn21

me too...*wanders around*


----------



## Saucy

lets just all do something else...


----------



## Gandalf White

If you're confused, you belong here..


----------



## Nkenobi

*sips his pop*


----------



## 33Peregrin

Then I belong here. What do you guys want to do/talk about?


----------



## Eternity

I don´t know... Any ideas?


----------



## King Aragorn

Maybe we should have an ice cream party!


----------



## Saucy

*randomly chucks ice cream at A21 from a corner, and runs like hell in the other direction*  



 ice cream fight?


----------



## Nkenobi

okay

*chucks ice cream in random direction....*


----------



## 33Peregrin

OK... Ice Cream Fight. *ducks*


----------



## Nkenobi

*runs and grabs pale of ice cream*

MWAHAHA


----------



## Aragorn21

*is to tired for a big fight...*


----------



## 33Peregrin

* sits in corner making a Gandalf figure out of different colored ice cream, guearding it when someone runs by* Don't ruin my ice cream Gandalf. Is there any whipped cream for his beard?


----------



## Saucy

looks at 33p's creation...
then goes to make, A21 a drink to wake him up..."coffee or hot chocalate?"
 *tosses a bottle of whip cream at 33P* found some!


----------



## Eternity

Interesting, ice cream Gandalf!  Can we eat it when it´s ready?


----------



## 33Peregrin

I guess so, it's just gonna melt anyways!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eternity

Yes, it is... But can I help you? He´s almost ready. How about the sword? Should we make a sword to him?


----------



## Saucy

lol u must market that idea, ice cream gandalf's 
lol it could be an 88er INN specialty if u wanna make them for everyone 


 now iam tired to i havent slept lately because its been to hot


----------



## 33Peregrin

OK.... tell me if you want an ice cream Gandalf, everybody. You can help me Eternity, I think the sword is a good idea.

I'm sorry you are tired Saucy.... I am exhausted, but I have no time to go to bed, and I just got back from running five miles.


----------



## Saucy

its alright,iam alaways tired so, it doesnt really man much when iam a littl emore tired then usual

i'll take an ice cream.  

why did u run 5 miles?


----------



## Eternity

This is going to be the best ice cream Gandalf ever!  (And maybe the first...)

Five miles? Omg!


----------



## 33Peregrin

OK... Ice Cream Gandalfs...    They are so cool!

I had to run five miles because I am doing Cross Country this year for school. I've been going to summer practices and everything... surprising for me.


----------



## King Aragorn

I'll take some ice cream Gandalf


----------



## Gandalf White

Hmmm, I'm not sure I appreciate you guys consuming my image...


----------



## Nkenobi

no one said it was vanilla  

I think it could be Gandalf teh brown


----------



## 33Peregrin

Yeah GW.... it's a new kind of grey ice cream, not vanilla.


----------



## Gandalf White

Gray icecream?  

You're all a bunch of blathering balrogs...


----------



## Saucy

takes one to kno one....


----------



## 33Peregrin

Gandalf White said:


> Gray icecream?
> 
> You're all a bunch of blathering balrogs...



What exactly is a blathering balrog?


----------



## Gandalf White

Blather (blaTH'er) _n., v_ - _n_. Foolish talk; nonsense. 

Balrog (baal'rog) _n._ - An evil creature that wishes to eat Gandalf. 

I think you can figure it out from there...


----------



## Saucy

well u my friend are an ignoramous!!!!!


----------



## 33Peregrin

Oh.... foolish, nonsense talking balrogs. Interesting!  

Hey.... how about ice cream balrogs?


----------



## Saucy

*plops cherry ice cream on a plate, gives it to chocolate chip eyes*

there ur balrog
i'll call him Ugerd the second and i will love him and cherish him forevere and ever......never ask what happened to Ugerd the first 


*ties leash around Uger, and attempts to drag him around inn*


----------



## King Aragorn

*trys to grab cherry*


----------



## Gandalf White

What happened to Ugerd the first?


----------



## King Aragorn

I want that cherry!


----------



## Nkenobi

there is a trail of ice cream on the floor :/


----------



## Saucy

Ugerd has a little problem controlling himself.....

do we make fun of u little accidents no!

*cleans up ice cream*


----------



## Nkenobi

What little accidents


----------



## Saucy

iam just kidding,  

*Pets Ugerd, wipes sticky hand on NK*


----------



## 33Peregrin

Oh so Ugred had a little accident? Oh it's OK Ugred, it happens to everyone.


----------



## Nkenobi

Saucy said:


> iam just kidding,
> 
> *Pets Ugerd, wipes sticky hand on NK*


 U nasty gurl... and I am going to camp with U


----------



## Saucy

Ugerd is melting


----------



## Nkenobi

poor ugerd


----------



## Saucy

reminds me of what happened to Ugerd the first


----------



## Nkenobi

well... we can't elt good ice cream go to waste

*eats ugerd*


----------



## Saucy

YOU ATE UGERD

there are rules about that, rules specifically stating that u do NOT eat Ugerd..poor Ugerd, he was my best friend...

NK u ignoramous....
*refuses to speak too*


----------



## Nkenobi

cmon! he was gna melt anyways !

saucy?....


----------



## Saucy

will somebody tell mr.ignoramous that nothing can bring back ugerd...

*cries*this is excatctly what happened to ugerd the first


----------



## Nkenobi

not "ECAXTLY" cause I wasn't the one that ate him


----------



## 33Peregrin

What happened to Ugred first?


----------



## Gandalf White

Apparently he was consumed.


----------



## King Aragorn

LOL. Poor Ugerd.


----------



## Saucy

he was the bestest ice cream balgrog ever and then the ignoramouse ate him


----------



## King Aragorn

Why don't you make another one? *hands ice cream to Saucy*


----------



## Nkenobi

Ugerd teh third


----------



## 33Peregrin

Don't let Ugred the third get eaten, or go near an ice-cream Gandalf either!


----------



## Saucy

no i think its best i dont,

*looks at melted ice cream, all over the inn floor, gets out mop and bucket*

where is A21, did he fall asleep


----------



## Firawyn

I really question my sanity when I come in here. Dang people. U R *wierd*. But what that heck? So am I!

Just in case my posting doesn't make it clear enough for u...I'm back...

Where'd A21 go?

And what's with the new age thingy? It's very decieving. I'm mean..I'll be 16 VERY SOON!!!!! *so happy*


----------



## 33Peregrin

I know! I don't know about the new age thing... it makes me feel very young! I will be 16 very soon as well!  It's so exciting!.


----------



## Eternity

Well, I´m even younger... ^^' 
But I´ll be 15 soon.


----------



## Nkenobi

I am 15 

and wont be 16 for a year


----------



## 33Peregrin

Even though I feel young at fifteen now, fifteen still sounds 'old' to me. Sixteen just sounds frightening. But I don't know, I am just weird. When I was in first grade I remember thinking 'wow... I am already a first grader.'


----------



## Nkenobi

33Peregrin said:


> Even though I feel young at fifteen now, fifteen still sounds 'old' to me. Sixteen just sounds frightening. But I don't know, I am just weird. When I was in first grade I remember thinking 'wow... I am already a first grader.'


 ha... I felt exactly the same way


----------



## King Aragorn

Just wait until you graduate from high school, then you'll feel like 4 years has flown by. I know that I did...


----------



## 33Peregrin

High School already feels like it is going by far too fast. I wouldn't mind if it lasted forever.


----------



## Gandalf White

Mine didn't seem to fly... 

College, however, is absolutely barreling towards me.


----------



## King Aragorn

I know how you feel Gandalf White. In just a couple of months, I will be heading to Seattle to check in...


----------



## Firawyn

> I know! I don't know about the new age thing... it makes me feel very young! I will be 16 very soon as well! It's so exciting!



Miss Took, you are exactly 9 days older that me. How cool!!!


----------



## Saucy

how did this turn to a discussion about ages...


*sigh*

where is A21 next time is see him on msn i will force him back here......


----------



## 33Peregrin

Sabeen said:


> Miss Took, you are exactly 9 days older that me. How cool!!!



That is very very cool! We can have a combined birthday....    

I'm sorry you are bored Saucy.

And GW and KA.... I'm sorry you have got college so soon! I am so glad that it is still a shile off for me!


----------



## Firawyn

We sould have a party here at the Inn!!!


----------



## Eternity

Yay! Party!


----------



## Saucy

we should have a birthday party here,

that sounds like fun.


----------



## 33Peregrin

That sounds like a lot of fun!  Let's do it!


----------



## Aragorn21

I'm back! And look! A new banana!


What? A birthday party? Whos party?


----------



## Saucy

yay ur back

 

*tackles*
 wanna help me clean up the ice cream mess, *gives mop*


----------



## Aragorn21

um..ok, sure.  *cleans*


----------



## Saucy

u were missed so while u were gone i made myself a friend but then NK ate him and he melted all over the floor


not NKthe friend he was made of ice cream, Nk didnt melt he went to camp


----------



## 33Peregrin

Welcome back A21... you missed a lot. 

Is it still that messy in here?


----------



## King Aragorn

The floor feels sticky in here...


----------



## Eternity

Welcome back, A21!

*Cleans the floor*


----------



## Saucy

he seems to of gone agains,
silly boy!


----------



## Gandalf White

I'm going to be taking a short leave of absence. Don't do anything foolish while I'm away.


----------



## Aragorn21

no, I'm still here 


Not do anything foolish...who are you kidding??


----------



## Saucy

a leave?

bye bye

foolish us bah!


----------



## 33Peregrin

Farewell Friends!

Or I mean bye, whatever. I will be gone for the next two weeks. And even though no one will miss me, I will miss all of you.  

Bye!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aragorn21

you will be missed! see you when you get back!


----------



## Saucy

bye bye! u will be missed, unlike GW the sily baby sitter   just jokes


----------



## King Aragorn

bye 33! See you when you return!


----------



## Nkenobi

am back


----------



## Saucy

no ur not, u left again u went to the lake


----------



## Nkenobi

yes I did  but I am realy back now


----------



## Saucy

well why say ur back when u aret it causes confusion  

u need to edit ur location iam not powersauce anymore iam just saucy


----------



## Aragorn21

[Loud_Annoying_Voice]Welcome back NK![/Loud_Annoying_Voice]



moo?


----------



## Nkenobi

moo



moo












































moo


----------



## Saucy

*sigh* here ends the last bit of sanity left in the inn,

 up until now, ttf was moo free.


----------



## Nkenobi

....moo?.....


----------



## Aragorn21

ok, yeah, enough moo. Some minds just can't comprehend the depth of the "moo", and that's understandable.


----------



## Saucy

iam just reading the time everybody posted, its says u posted that at 2:45 in the morning  

the boy who never sleeps
seriously it will catc up with u in ur old age.


----------



## King Aragorn

How late do you stay up Saucy?


----------



## Saucy

i usually go to bed between 8:30 and 10 on weeknights, weekends i might go all out and stay up till midnight.

but it doesnt matter iam alaways tired ne ways.


----------



## Aragorn21

She is always tired. 


 



I'm like never tired.


----------



## Saucy

someday it will catch up to u banana man!


----------



## Nkenobi

I am always tired too O_O

can U give me some of ur energy spork?


----------



## Aragorn21

NO...no you cannot! I want all my energy.


----------



## Saucy

yes it may come in handy


----------



## Nkenobi

aww  not fair


----------



## Gandalf White

Ok, I refuse to be associated with this spam-fest!  

Goodbye!


----------



## King Aragorn

Just eat an energy bar. that might help.


----------



## Saucy

Gandalf White said:


> Ok, I refuse to be associated with this spam-fest!
> 
> Goodbye!


*tears* so what if we like this canned ham ****, its no reason to discriminate us!


*eats spam*


leave but dont you dare try and come back for dessert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Aragorn

Ewww. I'll just take some ice cream, without having any spam


----------



## Firawyn

You guys are about the oddest group of people I've ever met. Oh God. Help us. _Please!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Aragorn21

Us odd...look who's talking!!


----------



## Saucy

nobody understands the minds of genius'es at work.


----------



## Firawyn

I *DO NOT* yeild a dancing banana, consider myself the ruler of the world, eat pizza outside in the cold, eat icecream people, or any other things you ppl do!! So ha!


----------



## Saucy

"you people"

now now lets not be racist!


----------



## Firawyn

Ha! Racist? Me? No way!!!

Despite your interesting ways, all of you, I couldn't live without u ppl!!!


----------



## Saucy

well its nice to feel important  

yes without us sabeen u'd only be living half life  

more spam anyone?


----------



## King Aragorn

no thanks. pass the ice cream


----------



## Aragorn21

> I DO NOT yeild a dancing banana, consider myself the ruler of the world, eat pizza outside in the cold, eat icecream people, or any other things you ppl do!! So ha!


hmmf! Well aren't you just soooo special!  


btw...you made quite an entrance after being gone so long.


----------



## Gandalf White

She was just being (generally) prejudiced, not racist.


----------



## King Aragorn

Will somebody please pass me the ice cream?


----------



## Gandalf White

Oh dear, still waiting? My my, seems they're out..  

Just thought I'd share the good news with you guys - though I'm not sure why. I got my drivers license. Therefore, I am even cooler than before. You may commence worshipping me any time.


----------



## Saucy

Gandalf White said:


> Oh dear, still waiting? My my, seems they're out..
> 
> Just thought I'd share the good news with you guys - though I'm not sure why. I got my drivers license. Therefore, I am even cooler than before. You may commence worshipping me any time.



oh GW how cool be u with ur lisence, and power to drive and all that fun stuff
 

*worships*


----------



## Aragorn21

*passes KA her ice cream*

*throws a marshmellow and hits GW's head* hah!


----------



## Saucy

*watches the banana play guitar*

this place has great entertainment


----------



## Gandalf White

Ummm, A21, you're not worshipping...what's wrong with you?


----------



## Firawyn

Hey GW, I'll be getting my permit at the end of August and I have three younger ppl in my house who I expect will be worshiping me as well!!! It feels good! Yeah!!

A21, you got your permit yet??


----------



## Saucy

i wont need a permit to be worshipped i have my loyal followers of over caffinated garden pixies to worship me,


----------



## Aragorn21

Sabeen said:


> A21, you got your permit yet??


No, not yet...but soon!  *banana dance*


----------



## Saucy

Aragorn21 said:


> No, not yet...but soon!  *banana dance*




GaRdEn PiXiEs!!!

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!




 gotta love that banana


----------



## Firawyn

Hail all to the drivers!!!! (I've been hailing them all my life!!)

Pixies??


----------



## Firawyn

Saucy....how do you keep changing your stupid screen name?!?!!??


----------



## 33Peregrin

Hola!

Hi people... I just got back yesterday. Sure looks like I missed a lot. I mean Spam and Ice Cream... And GW, I will worship you... but only till December when I get my license. 

But someone who wouldn't understand would think I was crazy because of how much I actually missed this place!


----------



## Gandalf White

Hey there, welcome back! 

I have decided that A21 can cut his food budget in half by buying spam-flavored icecream!


----------



## Saucy

Sabeen said:


> Saucy....how do you keep changing your stupid screen name?!?!!??


first of all my screen name is not stupid, its special how many Saucy's do u kno? huh? huh?  

second of all, its called suck up to Beorn  , the mods around here love me  


mmmm, spam flavored ice cream,

thats what the pixies eat


----------



## 33Peregrin

Hmmmm.... is the spam flavored ice cream grey? Because maybe that was the grey ice cream used to make the Gandalfs earlier....


----------



## Nkenobi

Saucy said:


> first of all my screen name is not stupid, its special how many Saucy's do u kno? huh? huh?
> 
> second of all, its called suck up to Beorn  , the mods around here love me
> 
> 
> mmmm, spam flavored ice cream,
> 
> thats what the pixies eat



when Iw as searching for U on yahoo there were over 200 saucy's


----------



## Saucy

Nkenobi said:


> when Iw as searching for U on yahoo there were over 200 saucy's




 Stalker!
why are u searching me on google?

*hides*


----------



## Firawyn

Suck up!!!
Hey that's scary. I'd hate to be in Beorn place. Wait - but I am. I'm a mod at www.left-handed.com! Yippy! *hint hint! That was advertising!*  

*hopes post does not get deleated* It's only a small forum!!


----------



## Aragorn21

that's kewl, how many members? 



Not to be outdone, I must say, I'm a supermod on one forum, and an admin on another.


----------



## Saucy

i am a mod of SPAM!!!!!!

but thats just for fun


----------



## Elbereth

Elbereth enters...feeling like she is crashing a party. She looks around at all of the youngsters and then smiles brightly before announcing,

"Hey Guys...sorry if I'm invading your little hang out...but I am searching for couples at the momment who would agree to either participate in a blind date on TTF. Or...if you are so inclined...I would also be willing to organize a wedding thread as well. It has been awhile since we have seen this on the forum and they are really fun to get involved in if it is done right. So are any of you game?"


----------



## King Aragorn

I think that I'm interested...


----------



## Aragorn21

There's 2 for the wedding thread.


----------



## Gandalf White

Meheheheh, a blind date. 

How exactly do one of those go (on the net that is) and is there a way out? (A way out is very, very important to me, I can't stress that enough..)


----------



## Saucy

i suppose it is time, me and A21 went through with our TTF wedding considering her propsed half a year ago almost, i wonder if i still have that pm it was romantic


----------



## Nkenobi

Stalker? the day u got yahoo messenger, I forgot to ask U for ur Yahoo ID so I searched for saucy  but didn't find ya.... just a load of other saucy's


----------



## 33Peregrin

Gandalf White said:


> Meheheheh, a blind date.
> 
> How exactly do one of those go (on the net that is) and is there a way out? (A way out is very, very important to me, I can't stress that enough..)



That's what I would be wondering too... and it does sound interesting, Elbereth!


----------



## Elbereth

Well...it will be fairly simple actually....

I will pick the setting (ie: set up the thread)...then the member who is going on the blind date will proceed to write what they are doing on the date...and I will try to help guide the date (such as introduce new settings and activities for you to participate in) in order to keep the action going....then when the date fizzles out...a set of blind dates will be choosen and they must act out their date accordingly.

It's all good fun...and all set in the wonderful world of Middle earth. What more can you ask for?


----------



## King Aragorn

sounds interesting...


----------



## 33Peregrin

That does sound pretty cool (if people remember that I am not a guy...). Ha ha...


----------



## Firawyn

How blind will this blind date be? I mean - you wont put someone who is our age with someone in there 20s or 30s would you? I mean yuck!!

I'm all for it, as long as you ppl r reasonable.


----------



## King Aragorn

I think that it would be pretty hard to assume that you're a guy 33, when you have it in your deep thoughts!


----------



## 33Peregrin

Yeah I guess so! But I was starting to think that it was neccessary!


----------



## Elbereth

I think what people here have to realize is that this is purely fictional dating...so if you are in a relationship in real life...or if you are 15 and the person you are "dating" on the blind date thread is 25...it won't make any difference because you are essentially playing a character. 

Have fun with it....but my advice to you is not to get hung up on the technicalities.

If after all of that...it really does bother you...then I will do my best to keep you with someone in your age bracket. But really, I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## Firawyn

So more or less it's RP...right?

Now would that mean that if if my character was a guy then I could be "dating" another girl? Or to genders stay the same??


----------



## Saucy

iam curious how the wedding will work


----------



## 33Peregrin

So what is going on now??????????????


----------



## Saucy

i dunno,

A21 has disappeared 

and Eleberth hasnt come back to explain things to us 

and, and, and, i feel so confuddled


----------



## Elbereth

Ok...to answer all of your questions.....I guess I will have to start at the begining.

Yes, it is somewhat like an RPG....except...your character can act like you if you like. And I would prefer that you keep your TTF name, to keep confusion down. 

Now the wedding thread is simply a rpg kind of thread very similar to the pubs and Inns in the Green Dragon section....except the setting is different that is all. It is very simple really. 

If you go into the Archives...you will be able to see my TTF wedding thread (The Wedding of Elbereth and Valar) from 2 years ago. That is the idea I'm getting at. A well developed story can develop through the chaos of a crazy wedding thread....it is very fun if you are willing to let your imaginations fly and keep everything you write Tolkien related (to some extent), it can turn into a great thing. 

So....if there are not anymore questions...i'm going to start pairing up some folks here and get this project started.


----------



## Saucy

u cant pick who we marry i already kno who iam marrying....


----------



## Aragorn21

yes, you must pair me and saucy up.


----------



## Saucy

Aragorn21 said:


> yes, you must pair me and saucy up.



yeh we have been waiting to be TTF married for like forever!


----------



## Elbereth

Fear not...i won't pair you guys up with anyone else....


So what do you say guys....how does "The Wedding of Saucy and Aragorn21" sound?

To help you prepare....let me give you a list of things you must decide before the wedding can begin...


Location: 

Bridesmaids:

Bridesgrooms: 

Maid of Honor: 

Best Man: 

The Person who is going to Marry you (ie: Priest, Minister, Rabbi, Wizard ect...)

Flower girl:

Ring Bearer: 

Dresses:

Flowers:

Wedding colors: 

Season of the Wedding: Summer vs. Winter, Spring vs. Fall....whatever you prefer

There is one thing will not be able to decide though - Guest (this usually takes care of itself really)

I also suggest there be an engagement...we all want to see the romantic momment when you pop the question. Ok...maybe not everyone does...but I do!!! 

So....are you ready? A Wedding is quite a responsibility, but I am sure you two will have a wonderful one. Good Luck!!


----------



## Saucy

Elbereth said:


> I also suggest there be an engagement...we all want to see the romantic momment when you pop the question. Ok...maybe not everyone does...but I do!!!




actually he asked me awhile ago,  i dont think he will do it again.


----------



## Elbereth

Oooh! I missed that!!! Did he do it here on ttf or is this a real deal engagement like Wonko and Snaga?


----------



## Saucy

he did it here,  

what is a bridesgroom?


----------



## *PaRlEfRoMaGe*

hey i am new the year got messed up on my profile but i am a 89er can i join in?


----------



## Aragorn21

*PaRlEfRoMaGe* said:


> hey i am new the year got messed up on my profile but i am a 89er can i join in?


Of course you can join! Welcome! 


uh yeah...what is a bridesgroom..? :s


----------



## King Aragorn

Welcome. I hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Gandalf White

Eh, pardon my ignorance, but aren't bridegrooms those guys that walk up the aisle with the girls for some reason or another?


----------



## Elbereth

yes...Bridesgrooms...or otherwise known as ushers help people to their seat and also march with the bridesmaids during the wedding march.


----------



## Saucy

well GW because u knew what they were how would u like to be one? at our ttf wedding


----------



## Firawyn

Pardon my rudness but could this discussion be moved to it's own thread. I mean, this is the 86 to 88ers Inn and you, Elbereth, are not a member due to your age....no offence, I hope. Plus we have new groupy and you might be scaring her/him(?) off, you know..

Just post us a link to the new thread if this idea works for you lovers.


----------



## Saucy

btw sabeen how would u like to be a brides maid.


----------



## 33Peregrin

Well... Hi! This is interesting....

Uhh... congratulations Saucy and A21. And everything.


----------



## Firawyn

Saucy said:


> btw sabeen how would u like to be a brides maid.



Sure..it would be an honor..


----------



## Aragorn21

Elbereth - we've decided to wait until after saucy goes to camp to hold our wedding, that'll be about two weeks.


----------



## Saucy

yeh  

gives us more time to plan too


----------



## Nkenobi

Aragorn21 said:


> Elbereth - we've decided to wait until after saucy goes to camp to hold our wedding, that'll be about two weeks.



acualy its in 5 days 

:edit: oh wait  till it ends


----------



## Saucy

Nkenobi said:


> acualy its in 5 days
> 
> :edit: oh wait  till it ends



oh yay 5 days wahoo 
 *celebrates*


----------



## Nkenobi

after counting down scince 100 O_O WOW 

starting now  from the day we get to camp, is how long we will have at camp  5 days


----------



## Nkenobi

4 days now ^_^


----------



## Saucy

the wedding is off.


----------



## Aragorn21

yup.  I'm glad it is too. 


NK, get out, I hate you, seriously.


----------



## Nkenobi

I can't beleive U spork


whats goten into U, U'v gone completly mad 

******!! people break up all the time... DEAL WITH IT


----------



## Aragorn21

Nkenobi said:


> I can't beleive U spork
> 
> 
> whats goten into U, U'v gone completly mad
> 
> ******!! people break up all the time... DEAL WITH IT


...so? Doesn't change the fact that I hate you and you should get outta here.


----------



## Nkenobi

continue to hate me if U wish..

but I am not fighting with U anymore, and I am not leaving either


----------



## Aragorn21

You're right, we need a forum idiot...but it's time to stop...here at least, cuz I don't want my customers to hate my inn.


Drinks anyone?


----------



## Firawyn

Okay did you two break it off because Sausy was flirting with NK or was there another reason? This I must know!


----------



## Nkenobi

Aragorn21 said:


> You're right, we need a forum idiot...but it's time to stop...here at least, cuz I don't want my customers to hate my inn.
> 
> 
> Drinks anyone?




not just here, everywhere


----------



## King Aragorn

I'll have a rootbeer float please.


----------



## Aragorn21

Sabeen said:


> Okay did you two break it off because Sausy was flirting with NK or was there another reason? This I must know!


It shouldn't be discussed here, we're all friends here. 


what kind of ice cream would you like KA?

Would anyone else like a drink?


----------



## Saucy

hot chocolate please.


----------



## Aragorn21

Surely. *gives hot chocolate*


What can we do to make this place more interesting?


----------



## Saucy

bring back the banana  

 i dunno, um anyone have something intresting to share?

or we could start up another game.


----------



## Aragorn21

Oh geez, that game was so boring!


Um...is there anything we could celebrate?


----------



## Nkenobi

I have a few things on mind to celabrate

google redid their name  there must be some holiday somwhere in the world today


----------



## Aragorn21

Nkenobi said:


> google redid their name  there must be some holiday somwhere in the world today


...ever hear of a thing called the olympics...?


----------



## Nkenobi

Aragorn21 said:


> ...ever hear of a thing called the olympics...?



ahh yes  ur right

well why don't we celabrate the olympics


----------



## Aragorn21

good idea! *dresses up as Archimedes*


----------



## Nkenobi

Aragorn21 said:


> good idea! *dresses up as Archimedes*



tecnicly its undress


----------



## Aragorn21

Nkenobi said:


> tecnicly its undress


You don't know your history do you... Pretty sad...


----------



## Nkenobi

Aragorn21 said:


> You don't know your history do you... Pretty sad...



the greeks played naked in the olympics


----------



## 33Peregrin

Hi guys... could I get some tea perhaps? And Olympics.... I haven't really been watching them very much.


----------



## Aragorn21

Sure, *gives tea*



That's the last drink I'll ever serve here...I'm leaving. Bye


----------



## King Aragorn

Should I get my own ice cream?


----------



## Aragorn21

No. *gives ice cream* 

The inn is up for grabs...I don't care, who ever wants it take it. 


It was nice knowing you all.


----------



## Firawyn

Yeah um...I take all responsiblity for this place until A21 comes crawling back again!

For a game, I know this kind of game we could play. Basically, a person posts a word that has some sort of reason (ie-if you posted the word gutar, you might be telling us that you just got a new gutar) and then anyone can relpy by using a word that begins with the last letter of the previous word. (ie-say that A21 posted 'gutar' than I could post the word 'rain' and tell you about how much it is raining around my place) Obvioulsy the words could be anything and much more interesting; but you get the idea and that was what I was trying to do. 

Any takers?? This really can start some weird conversations!!


----------



## King Aragorn

I'll try it.

WORK

I have to work this summer. My next day off isn't until next Sunday, so I will be working 9 straight days. (I started on Friday)


----------



## Firawyn

KENNEL

I work at a dog kennel. I've been there 15 months!


----------



## Saucy

sowwy to interuppt the game, yeh sabeen i suppose the inn is urs now....  

i may pop in here and there but dont expect me around anytime soon.


----------



## Firawyn

Where you gunna be Sausy??


----------



## 33Peregrin

Well this is great. I liked this place.


----------



## spirit

Wow. This place is still alive...

Hey ya all!  

Saucy, (aka Powersauce, right  )

Hy Peregrin.


----------



## Firawyn

Anouncement people!

I was talking to the high up people about our inn and the fact that I would like to see this become a place for all teens - not just for the 86 to 89ers. So as soon as we all come up with a name, I'll get it changed.

Any suggestions??


----------



## Gandalf White

No suggestions, just a problem! 

If this switches to an inn for teenagers I'll only be allowed entrance for a year and a half. But if it remains the 86-89'ers Inn, I get stay forever!


----------



## Saucy

i agree with GW and i would hate to see the name suffer a name change!  

if u think ttf needds an in for "teens" then make one.


----------



## Firawyn

Fine we don't make it a "teen" inn. That thought (that we grow up) didn't cross my mind.  

So do we keep in as it is or would you guys like to rename us??


----------



## spirit

> That thought (that we grow up) didn't cross my mind.


I'll always be a tween at heart! ::hopes so::


----------



## Firawyn

spirit said:


> I'll always be a tween at heart! ::hopes so::



*hopes so too*  (For both of us!)


----------



## Saucy

it really doesnt need to be renamed just repopulated....


----------



## Firawyn

That's not nice Sausey. You should say you're sorry...   

Hey guys! Wish me a happy birthday why don't ya??  Sweet Sixteen!


----------



## Saucy

no i mean we need more people

not taht there is anything wrong with the people who are here


Happy birthday sabeen!

luv ya gurl, have a great day


----------



## spirit

So far, there only seems to be me, saucy and Sabeen posting.

Where is G_W and Celebdraug ::refrains self from postin smart-ass comment::


----------



## Gandalf White

Oh, the hilarity! [/sarcasm]  

I'm here, stuck in college and very tired already. I also don't have small enough bills for a soda, so I'm very thirsty. Ah well, such is life. 

Oh, and have a happy birthday Sabeen! 

*confetti*


----------



## spirit

::Hugs G_W::  

::smiles innocently::  

Where is that Wolf anyway?


----------



## King Aragorn

No college for me until Sept. 23. Then 4 days of orientation before classes start on Sept. 27. I already have to take a test on the first day!


----------



## Gandalf White

I had to take a Math Proficiency test during orientation. I passed, thank goodness.

Then we had proficiency tests for each different subject on the first day. Nasty things...


----------



## King Aragorn

I was exempt from the math profiency exam, but I have to take a calculus placement exam on the first day. If I don't pass, I won't be able to take calculus.


----------



## spirit

I'm on my summer vacation right now, but I start school 3rd September


----------



## Saucy

poor GW  

*mails a soda*

i had my high school orientation yesturday...quite um....fun?


----------



## Gandalf White

Now that I have small enough bills for the machine, it won't take them...


----------



## 33Peregrin

School stinks. I've been back for a week now... and this is the first chance I've had to come here! I've been going to bed at like 11:30 every night because of homework and Cross Country Practice. I've been doing homework and sleeping all day long, and I'm still not done! This stinks! It's only the first week, and I have homework in every single class. So that's where I've been. 

Happy birthday too, Sabeen! That's awesome! I just turned 16 a little over a week ago too.


----------



## King Aragorn

No school for me until Sept. 23.


----------



## 33Peregrin

That is definitely not fair! Being able to wait untill after Frodo's birthday.


----------



## King Aragorn

Well, that's just the start of orientation. Classes begin on the 27th


----------



## Nkenobi

all this talk about school 

uh lets see, my schooling just finished for the summer  now I can either sit at my computer... or get a job ^_^


----------



## 33Peregrin

I just found out great news today! Three day weekend! And I have like 3 half days! Yes! I can do my homework! Wow.... that doesn't sond like me.


----------



## King Aragorn

No that doesn't sound like you. I'll have a test on the first day of school! It's a math placement exam, and I've been studying for it because I can't afford to be taken out of Calc and placed in Algebra.


----------



## 33Peregrin

Like a serious test? What kind of test? Why do you have to be in Calc?


----------



## spirit

::  ::

::doesn't like maths::

::wonders who does::


----------



## King Aragorn

It's just a test to see if you're capable of being in calculus. The material on it is algebra, trig, and pre-calc. I have to be in Calc because of what I'm majoring in. It involves a lot of math and science.

spirit, you were wondering who likes math? I like math, and science.


----------



## Gandalf White

I love math but abhor the sciences. But since I'm in a liberal arts college I have to take Chemistry, Biology, and Physics. 

Three rocky weeks into Bio and I'm still alive, though, with two A's or A+'s on Quizzes, and a B+ on a test.


----------



## spirit

I like science, but not maths.
I'm doing my A-Levels, and I'm doing Biology, Chemistry and Physics. 
I don't like the physics lessons, they are too hard!


----------



## King Aragorn

I'm going to a liberal arts college also, but my major is computer engineering. Lots of math and science


----------



## spirit

So how are you finding that? Fun - considering you enjoy maths?
 

Where are you from?


----------



## Firawyn

I dispise math AND science.

I like history, thank you very much.


----------



## King Aragorn

I haven't even started school yet. 
I'm from Boise, Idaho


----------



## spirit

> I like history, thank you very much.


 Yurch!  



King Aragorn said:


> I haven't even started school yet.
> I'm from Boise, Idaho


 So you're still on holiday? That's not fair! 
Oh, and I've never heard of the place pefore


----------



## Astaldo

All lessons are good. The thing is that every lesson has a different way of how someone can aproach it. If you find that way you will find (and I mean all of you guys) that all lessons are great and remember that there will be a time thta everything you've learned you will meet it sometime in the future.


----------



## Aragorn21

Math...science...gotta love it! I do.  


I like all school subjects. 

Cept for spelling and grammar.


----------



## spirit

> (and I mean all of you guys)


 Do you want to rephrase that sentence?  

A21!!  You're back!!!!
You're missed here!!!  
How have you been?


----------



## Aragorn21

Thank you thank you.  


So..how have I been? 

That's a good question really...I dunno. fine I guess.


----------



## spirit

::Hands some chocolate to A21::


----------



## morning star

I'm not fond of school...ughhh.....I'm just ready to been done with it. I'm ready to graduate when i'm 16(2006)......lol...I'm a junior right now..... If I went to public school I think I'd go nuts...I wouldn't be able to sit there for an hour or whatever per class...... just because....I have a short attention span when it comes to learning things i don't wanna know...lol





They say I have ADD but they just don't understand.....OH LOOK! CAN I PLAY WITH THAT? ;-)


----------



## Aragorn21

spirit said:


> ::Hands some chocolate to A21::


 thank you!! *eats it*


mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Astaldo

May I have a cup of tea please? I would prefer black tea if there is any.


----------



## Aragorn21

Astaldo said:


> May I have a cup of tea please? I would prefer black tea if there is any.


We have everything and anything here...it just appears.  

Here ya go. *gives astaldo the black tea he requested*


----------



## Astaldo

Thank you sir.


----------



## King Aragorn

I need something that will help with college


----------



## Aragorn21

King Aragorn said:


> I need something that will help with college


I don't know if I have any of those. :/


----------



## King Aragorn

Ok then, how about some hot chocolate?


----------



## Aragorn21

Sure. *gives hot chocolate*


(sorry for my long awayness, i was moving. )


----------



## King Aragorn

thanks for the hot chocolate! *sips hot chocolate*


----------



## Aragorn21

You're welcome




*looks around* where has everyone gone? *remembers when the inn was full of people and happiness* *cries*


----------



## King Aragorn

lol. I don't know about the others, but I'm at college, and I don't have that much time to come onto here.


----------



## Astaldo

Is there any cozy room for five days?


----------



## Saucy

*storms in, *

alright! iam back.
*begins to dust off cobwebs and clean up vigourously*

sabeen u havent done much to keep this place in shape,
how is everyone?, dont ask how i have been because i wont awnser,

yes there is room, make urself at home, 
who wants a drink?

*slumps down in a chair* i need a rest.,


----------



## King Aragorn

LOL. Glad to have you back Saucy.


----------



## Aragorn21

now this is more like it.


----------



## Saucy

*cleans cobwebs off of A21*

its nice to be back, now get up we have an inn to get in shape.

*gets out uber vacume cleaner*


----------



## Aragorn21

*pickes up the floor from the bigger things that the uberness of the vacuum cannot pick up* 





it's still quiet in here...


----------



## Gandalf White

*leans through the window and makes noise*


----------



## Aragorn21

Gandalf White said:


> *leans through the window and makes noise*


*pulls GW through the window* get in here and help clean up you punk!


----------



## Firawyn

I've been busy cleaning out that closet you people mysteriously pull anything and eveything out of...by the way, I found some drums and some tamberines in there if this is too quiet. 

Btw, Sausy and A21, nice to see you back, this place has no life without you here!


----------



## King Aragorn

*pokes her head in to see what's up*


----------



## 33Peregrin

Guys...... I hate school! I miss this place!!!!!! I have so much homework, I only slept 5 hours each night this past week. Please help me.... I finally just realized that I am much too lazy to be in this program in school which is supposed to be for highely motivated students. I am the worst procrastinator you have ever seen. Is there anywhere to fall down in here and sleep? Or even better- anyone who wants to help ma a little in proving that Austria-Hungary caused WWI for my Long Form essay?  
It's funny- all I can think is that Tolkien was in WWI.....that's all I can think about that war..... what's WRONG with me?????????


----------



## King Aragorn

Poor 33! I know how you feel. I have my first college test coming up on Monday...Anybody want to help me study for computer programming? Note the new location.


----------



## Gandalf White

33Peregrin said:


> Guys...... I hate school! I miss this place!!!!!! I have so much homework, I only slept 5 hours each night this past week. Please help me.... I finally just realized that I am much too lazy to be in this program in school which is supposed to be for highely motivated students. I am the worst procrastinator you have ever seen.


Actually, you may think that, but it's not true. Believe me, when you live and study with a bunch of other kids day and night, you realize everyone's (or almost everyone) is that way. It's called human nature, and it sucks. What I found to be helpful is the utter refusal to stress out. 

At the moment, I have a prospectus due Monday, along with a History quiz which I have yet to study for and a Biology midterm, which I also have yet to study for. Tuesday I have a Logic midterm and a Theology midterm, which I have to score high on to salvage my grade in that class. And I'm not stressed in the slightest. It rocks. 

*refuses to help clean*


----------



## King Aragorn

What's a prospectus?

I have a Computer Programming exam tomorrow, and a Calculus exam on Thursday. I also have to do research for my biographical research paper (and Microsoft Word 2000 is on the fritz with my computer), do my Intro to Engineering project tonight, and figure out what part I'm going to do with my group for my Intro to Engineering paper. Who knew college could be so much work?

*collapses into a chair, refusing to clean*


----------



## 33Peregrin

thanks you guys... somehow this is comforting! Except then I remember that I came on the computer just now to find stuff for my essay.... but ended up coming here... oops. I only want to get my homework done today because I want to watch LOTR tomorrow (Haven't seen it since MAY) because it's a 3 day weekend. And I know what you are talking about GW. Sometimes that's all that keeps me going- talking to a friend. "Have you started your essay?" No. "Done your math?" No. "Have you done anything?" Not really. 
But I really am horrible. Always terribly behind, or just barely scraping by! 
Ahhhhhhhh..... back to work.
Then LOTR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saucy

enough cleaning...*lights fireplace* lets burn our school work, yup every text book, note book and piece of loose leaf paper burn it all..

*begins to heap into fire*


----------



## 33Peregrin

Yes! This is awesome!

*throws in her entire backpack and dances crazily around the room*


----------



## Gandalf White

We're actually planning a honest-to-goodness Biology book burning here..


----------



## Firawyn

*Drags hundred pound Math notebook and adds to the pile.* What would we do without your courage Sausy?  And I'm homeschooled. Believe it or not - it worse as far as school load goes. I mean, I'll be taking a trip somewhere and my mum will say " Hey! This can count as school!" all to happily. It's a scary world.


----------



## King Aragorn

*holds onto her school books possessively* Sorry, but I paid for these, and I'm not about to burn them!


----------



## Astaldo

Gandalf White said:


> We're actually planning a honest-to-goodness Biology book burning here..


You should not do that. It's a rule: "BOOKS MUST NOT BE BURNED"


----------



## Saucy

but they are text books, text books dont count, unless they are english text books.


----------



## Gandalf White

Astaldo said:


> You should not do that. It's a rule: "BOOKS MUST NOT BE BURNED"


I never learned that rule..


----------



## King Aragorn

*continues to hold her books possessively*


----------



## Saucy

come on KA join the party  

*roast marshmellows on the pile of burning books*


----------



## Aragorn21

*reappears...again* 

Book burning!? t3h w00t! *throws grammar books into the flames* Muahahahah! 


HEY! Don't any of you touch my math books!


----------



## 33Peregrin

Funny... I realized today that so far this year I have already destroyed two of my textbooks and will have to pay a fine for them at the end of the year. I put my biology book in my Cross COuntry bag and my water bottle opened and spilled itsef all over. And then in math today, the back cover of my book finally fell off, but I can'tn say I wasn't expecting it.

Still..... in goes my German book, my History book.......


----------



## Saucy

Aragorn21 said:


> *reappears...again*
> 
> Book burning!? t3h w00t! *throws grammar books into the flames* Muahahahah!
> 
> 
> HEY! Don't any of you touch my math books!



*steals math books burns them all*


its for your own gd my boy for ur own good!


----------



## Astaldo

What are you doing guys DON'T BURN BOOKS.


AAAAAAAAAAARGGGGGGG.


Just kidding!


----------



## King Aragorn

*continues to hold her books possessively*

Hey, I paid for these, and I'm not about to burn them!


----------



## Gandalf White

Well then act like John Kerry and throw someone else's in while saying they're yours...


----------



## Aragorn21

Saucy said:


> *steals math books burns them all*
> 
> 
> its for your own gd my boy for ur own good!


*cries* Why'd you do that!?


----------



## King Aragorn

*steals Saucy's English textbooks and throws them into the fire.*

There. I threw some books into the fire, and not one of them were mine!


----------



## Gandalf White

King Aragorn said:


> *steals Saucy's English textbooks and throws them into the fire.*
> 
> There. I threw some books into the fire, and not one of them were mine!


You should be president!!!


----------



## King Aragorn

Gandalf White said:


> You should be president!!!



No thank you. I'm not sure if I would want that much responsibility with running an entire country.


----------



## Firawyn

Gandalf White said:


> Well then act like John Kerry and throw someone else's in while saying they're yours...



Ouch! Nice one GW. Long live George W. Bush!!!!!

You know the mods would have a fit if they knew what we were doing in here. *says this solumnly as she throws her science book absently into the flames*


----------



## Aragorn21

John Kerry is a great man! Look, who else do you know that can hold both sides of every issue at once!? 


What would the mods do? Shut me down? 



*hoses down the fire* there shall be no more destruction of good books!


----------



## King Aragorn

Well, I know who I'm voting for next Tuesday!

*sees the fire die* Yay! My books are safe!


----------



## Aragorn21

Well stupid GW didn't register so he can't vote!


----------



## Firawyn

*nods* Yes, GW sould have registered. Every vote will coulnt. It will be close this year. 

I hope Bush is re-allected. I want prayer back in out schools!!


----------



## Saucy

are we discussing politics cause if we are i think i will be leaving i hate politics almost has much has i hate country music and i REALLY hate country music


----------



## Firawyn

Saucy said:


> are we discussing politics cause if we are i think i will be leaving i hate politics almost has much has i hate country music and i REALLY hate country music



No sausy, we are not discussing politics but I may want to talk about some of my favorite artists like *cough* Randy Travis *cough**cough* or Reba McIntire *cough*

You know Sausy! Country Music Rocks and you are just nuts so you can just shove it!


----------



## King Aragorn

Bush won! Bush won!


----------



## Firawyn

*encore* Bush Won!! Bush Won!!! Hey KA, what state are you from?


----------



## King Aragorn

I'm from Idaho


----------



## Aragorn21

NOOOOOO!! Country music SUCKS! 



t3h w0000000t! Four more years!


----------



## Saucy

*opens large box, climbs inside, magically locks*

Do not let me out for 4 years when the american public comes to there senses


----------



## Firawyn

Shut up A21.

I'm from Pennsylvania, and so is that dope who cant keep his mouth shut.


----------



## King Aragorn

*unlocks Saucy's box*


----------



## Aragorn21

Wanna make me shudup? 


Saucy...the American people have come to their senses, dispite the heavy media bias in favor of Kerry, we have reelected Bush. Bush is a much better leader than Kerry could ever hope to be.


----------



## Firawyn

Bo-ya!! Go Bush!!

Sausy, you should visit America sometime. It's nice here.

Hey! *peeks over KA's shoulder* What's in the box??


----------



## King Aragorn

*looks at Sabeen with mock seriousness* Saucy's in the box.


----------



## Saucy

*remains in the box*


 Bush = Evil


----------



## King Aragorn

*pulls Saucy out of the box, and throws the box away*

No more staying in the box Saucy. President Bush isn't evil.


----------



## Saucy

did he tell u that personally or are u just assume that?

*pouts*


----------



## King Aragorn

I _know_ that he isn't evil. He's a godly man, and I'm proud to have him for my president.


----------



## Saucy

no comment




*gags*


----------



## Aragorn21

Name one thing evil about him then.


----------



## Saucy

do i honetsly have to get the list cause i WILL get the list


----------



## King Aragorn

I believe he said to name ONE thing. Not a whole list of things that you believe make President Bush evil.


----------



## Firawyn

KA, let's make a list of why the prez is _good_!!

I'll start!

He's a christian
He like's country music


(I am suddenly seeing why Sausy hates him so!)


----------



## Aragorn21

Saucy said:


> do i honetsly have to get the list cause i WILL get the list


You cannot trust everything a band of yours say. they are obviously misinformed. 


But enough friggen politics! 

And screw country music, it is the worst thing since...rap. Yes, and every country music singer should go horse...no wait, they sound horse anyway. they should go mute!


----------



## Saucy

come on you guys hes a moron! he almost died choking on a pretzel


----------



## Gandalf White

LOL!!! 

That is one of the worst arguments I have ever heard!!!   

Hundreds of thousands of people choke each year, whether they're bright or not. Having food constrict your airway says nothing about one's intelligence.  Heck, I choked on a Whopper once, and I'm academically astute...


----------



## spirit

:: pokes ::

Did anyone miss me?

:: Hears everyone say "NO" ::

Awww, damn! And I was expecting a welcome back PARTY!  

Ah well...

:: hugs GW and A21 and Saucy:: Ah, the regulars.
:: hugs Sabeen and King Aragorn ::  HEY!!


----------



## King Aragorn

*is suddenly hugged*

Well, hello to you to spirit.

Hey, GW, how's college going?


----------



## Astaldo

Welcome back Spirit.


----------



## Gandalf White

Welcome back spirit!  

College is going great, for the most part. I seem to be staying on top of my studies. Unfortunately, my roommate brought his XBOX a couple of weeks ago, and so a bunch of us spend far too much time playing it.  It gets worse, though...we have a kid here whose father works for Microsoft and he's sending him Halo 2!!!!! We can't wait to play it!!!!!


----------



## King Aragorn

LOL. Glad to know it's going well. I'm trying to stay on top of my studies, but I think I spend too much time on my computer...  Oh well. At least I got an A on my USEM midterm...


----------



## Firawyn

Hey Spirit!

If you had PMed me and told me you were coming back around I would have arranged a party!!

Ah well, I'll imprervise..

Pizza and drinks all around!!


----------



## Saucy

i like parties. welcome back spirit.

its nice that everyone is here again it really is  

GW- focus more on ur studies and less on that ridicoulous green box (X box is green no?)


has for my argument about the pretzel it may be a sucky argument but i still dont like bush, the guy just irks me when i see him on TV or read about his decsions. BUT because iam only a meer canadain i will let you americans have ur cake. whatever. *mumbles something about stupid politics*


Today i get to go new clothes shopping YAY!


----------



## Gandalf White

I can study _and_ play XBOX!!!  (Still can't wait for Halo 2...)

Oh, lookie here! I found an article about my college!  It even lambasts the very program that I'm looking to go into! How awesome is that..   

Listen to this guy rant...


----------



## King Aragorn

It's...um...interesting...


----------



## Gandalf White

Don't believe a word of it. Well, actually, you should believe some of it. But that part about "everyone is clean cut and cheerful" is not true. We have several guys with longer hair, and mine is spiked and highlighted blond. And not everyone is "cheerful" in the sense it conveys...not by a long shot.


----------



## King Aragorn

lol. It's crowded here because of the NCMSLC conference that my school is hosting this year...The cafeteria was only open for an hour today for dinner, and it was really crowded.


----------



## Saucy

ok GW after reading the article then re reading i still dont fully understand, so they are agianst ur skewl because of ur beliefs there, and they are complianing about it because the students from ur skewl are gettting into gd jobs?


----------



## Gandalf White

In a roundabout way, yes.  

They're complaining because all of us right-wing, hate-filled, conservative Christians are getting a top-notch education and then going into the government with it. Frankly, they're scared.


----------



## Firawyn

They aught to be!!!


----------



## Aragorn21

Indeed. they should be afraid unto death...literally.  




Yes, I'm back. It's been a while cuz i was away.


Welcome back again spirit!


----------



## Saucy

yes u just left never said gd bye, had saucy worrying wheither or not you had died....thanks a bunch the gratitude i get for being ur friend for....what is it a year and 2 months. j/k 


speaking of wich this thread has been around about that long wowza!  

this calls for another celebration, lets have a hawain beach party a "luaho " or however its spelt, *gets leha's for everyone" ok who whats a pineapple smoothie! ah yes and a limbo contest!!!!

w00t *gets grass skirts for the girls* *hula dances*

*beach boys music plays in background*


----------



## King Aragorn

Yeah! Let's have a luau and give me one of those leis!

*puts on a pair of shorts, and then puts on the grass skirt, and begins to dance the hula while listening to the Beach Boys*

come on! Play Kokomo!


----------



## Aragorn21

Wow, this thread has been around for a while!


*puts on sunglasses and does the banana dance*


----------



## Saucy

oh god not with the air humpage!!!!!!

*laughs at A21*


----------



## Aragorn21

*locks saucy in closet* 

no more sick minds in here.


----------



## spirit

*sends another round of hugs*



> *is suddenly hugged*
> 
> Well, hello to you to spirit.


 K.A, I'm doing ok, just really bust with my crazy school and subjects I'm doing!! *Runds away from Physics* It's really annyingly difficult



> Welcome back Spirit.



*hugs Astaldo* Ahh, good to see you here too


----------



## spirit

Sabeen said:


> Hey Spirit!
> 
> If you had PMed me and told me you were coming back around I would have arranged a party!!
> 
> Ah well, I'll imprervise..
> 
> Pizza and drinks all around!!


Sabeen!!! *jumps!!!* Aii, long time no seee!!! I'll just have to keep that in mind for my next dissapearing trick  
*hugs*

Yeah, I seem to be going overboard with joy, can't help it, Missed you all!!


----------



## spirit

Gandalf White said:


> Welcome back spirit!
> 
> 
> 
> Halo 2!!!!!




Aiii, misses you too !! Is that old jke about you and draug still going on?  

*runs before she gets hit *


----------



## spirit

Saucy said:


> i like parties. welcome back spirit.
> 
> its nice that everyone is here again it really is
> 
> 
> 
> Today i get to go new clothes shopping YAY!


Aww, SAUCY!!!!!! Thanks! *extra special hug*  Shopping? Ooooo!! What did you get?


----------



## King Aragorn

You're not the only one bogged down with school spirit. Try doing college.


----------



## Gandalf White

spirit said:


> Aiii, misses you too !! Is that old jke about you and draug still going on?
> 
> *runs before she gets hit *



Nope, draug hasn't been around in ages.


----------



## Firawyn

Wow, that's a long time. This was actually the first thread I was really a part of after joining TTF. I mean I posted around the first few months but...geeze. 

Hey people, break out the pinyata!!


----------



## Aragorn21

*covers GW in feathers and stings him to the ceiling* wack away! 

Yeah..daug has come back and left a few times now...i wonder where the draugy has gone off to now. >_>


----------



## Firawyn

*gasps* Not nice A21!!! *then procedes to laugh hystaricly*

Now, out of all of us, who are of the first to join?


----------



## Saucy

CLOSET! CLOSET!


 fine i have come quite accustomed to closets *makes self at home* YOU all stay out of my happy place u here!


----------



## Aragorn21

The first to join was arisen pheonix, the second was peacemaker, and the third was saucy. 


Yes saucy, you can stay in there and think about what you have said, when you are ready to admit your wrong you can come back out.


----------



## Saucy

ooo! there is satelite TV in here...


who wants to join me. 

in my defense A21 i wasnt the one humping the air.


----------



## Aragorn21

Now what did I tell you!? 

*makes the closet sound proof*


----------



## Saucy

*slips piece of paper under door*

its says: A21 ENJOYS HUMPING THE AIR!!!!!!

PS. HE SMELLS LIKE FEET

PPS. RETURN OF THE KING IS ON THE MOVIE CHANNEL, SOMEBODY PASS 
ME SOME POPCORN


----------



## Aragorn21

grrrr...


*passes a bucket a dead flies under the door*


----------



## Saucy

thats really gross!  

NOT ONLY DOES HE SMELL BAD HE IS REALLY IMMATURE!


----------



## Firawyn

Was that ever a question Sausy?  (daughter!) How old are you Sausy. My memory is getting bad in my old age!!


----------



## Saucy

i have no mother, i came from a space capsul.


----------



## Firawyn

That doesn't suprise me...

But how old are you?


----------



## Aragorn21

It...er...she's 15.


----------



## Firawyn

Well at least I'm a _little_ older than her.


----------



## Saucy

i think i have been insulted.....

now if u excuse me, i will be in my closet! *locks closet*


----------



## King Aragorn

*has skeleton key and unlocks Saucy's closet, watches the door swing open, and then runs away and hides*


----------



## Firawyn

*Sausy runs into another closet*

Now Sausy...why would that insult you??

*starts picking the lock on the closet*


----------



## King Aragorn

*tosses skeleton key to Sabeen*

Here, this will help


----------



## Firawyn

*tosses key back to KA.* I know it'll help but lock picking is a hobby of mine and it'll give Sausy more time to chill.

*picks a little more and then opens closet door* Sausy? Come out here and talk to us. Guess to you think we should consult a councler?


----------



## King Aragorn

*catches key and puts it in her pocket*

Ok. Can I get a Diet Pepsi please?


----------



## Firawyn

Yeah they're in the cooler. *points* On the house.


----------



## Gandalf White

Why the heck is the cooler on the house?


----------



## Firawyn

He,he. Very funny. *crosses arms in front of her*


----------



## Gandalf White

Yeah, if you want a drink out of that cooler, you're gonna have to get high!


----------



## Aragorn21

Hahaha. I won't tell you where the marijuana is...it's all mine.  (j/k)


----------



## Firawyn

You know, if getting drunk or getting high is anything like when you get put to sleep with that amnisia stuff, I really should aviod that stuff. I am really weird when I get happy drugs!


----------



## Saucy

dont do drugs, drugs kill.....unless u wont to go out in a blaze of glory.


----------



## King Aragorn

*is lost*

ok...I'm a little lost here...been gone for a while...finals next week...getting stressed out...


----------



## Aragorn21

Finals......I am NOT looking forward to college. 

Just take a deep breath, you'll do fine. 


Have a marshmellow. *throws marshmellow ~~~~~~~~~~~~()_)


----------



## King Aragorn

*catches marshmallow*

thanks.


----------



## Firawyn

Saucy said:


> dont do drugs, drugs kill.....unless u wont to go out in a blaze of glory.



I c your point. no drugs. nasty drugs. me don't do drugs. *passes out on the floor* j/k!  lol


----------



## Saucy

i do drugs occasionally nothing wrong with dat


----------



## Aragorn21

Saucy said:


> i do drugs occasionally nothing wrong with dat


Read research by any scientist or doctor and you will hear otherwise.


----------



## Firawyn

agreed!!

Drugs are bad!!


----------



## King Aragorn

*pops back in* sorry for my absence. was busy with finals.


----------



## Firawyn

Yuck! How's it going otherwise?

You know, I think we need to invest ito a pool and/or foosball table...


----------



## King Aragorn

sorry for my long absence. finals went well, and I'm very pleased with my grades. can I get a diet pepsi please? I agree that we need some form of entertainment in here. is there a tv with a dvd player? if so, I'll pop in ROTK EE, and we can watch that!


----------



## Aragorn21

woohoo! See, I told you you'd do good.  congrats


here's your coke. 




And yeah, anything you want will appear...it's always been that way.


Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Firawyn

Can I will a 671 blower for my dad's sake? lol


----------



## Aragorn21

Yes.


----------



## Firawyn

Vedy vedy good!!

Hotrod!!


----------



## King Aragorn

Thanks for the soda



sees the tv with dvd player in the corner. "Yes! ROTK EE here I come!" *runs over to the tv and puts in disc 1 and then sits down at a table to watch* "anyone want to join me?"


----------



## Firawyn

YES!!!

Okay get this...The first time I saw LotR, FotR was in theater with my mom and dad. My mom had not watcked any of the others since then and has never really supported my newfound love for Tolkien, but this week all of the suddon she wants to wantck all three movies. 

Weird.


----------



## Aragorn21

The ROTK:EE is one of the greatest DVDs ever. It's awesome.


----------



## Firawyn

Oh Shut up. I am so going to die before I see this movie!!!! Arahhh!!!


----------



## King Aragorn

LOL. I need to watch it again....


Happy birthday to me...


----------



## Aragorn21

It is your birthday! A most happy birthday to you!


----------



## Firawyn

Hey guys!! Check out my new forum!!

Here it is!!


----------



## King Aragorn

Where is everybody????


----------



## Firawyn

Obviously not here.  

Well, um..what's up?


----------



## King Aragorn

nothing much...surviving my freshman year of college...


----------



## Firawyn

Goodness! And you still find time to linger here? I'm still in high school and _I_ find little time to be here!!


----------



## King Aragorn

lol...I check here every so often...not as much as I did during the summer though...


----------



## Firawyn

Ah....I see. And I agree, there is much more time to be here during the summer break!! Oh how I cant wait for summer!

Where's Sausy and 'draug?? Wasn't one of them turning A21 into a snowman this time last year??


----------



## King Aragorn

lol.

I don't know where the others are...probably too busy to get on here...


----------



## Gandalf White

Turning A21 into a snowman sounds like a great idea, methinks!


----------



## Firawyn

You would! Do you and your other little bro team up on A21 alot??  


I think that if we really insult them they will have no choice than to come here and post. So with that in mind, Sausy you are a piece of work!


----------



## King Aragorn

lol.

well...we managed to bring GW back here...


----------



## Gandalf White

Actually, A21 and my little bro tend to team up on me, when I'm at home.  

Not that I can't handle them..


----------



## King Aragorn

lol

I don't have that problem, when I'm at home, or away at school

I had a midterm yesterday...I hope that I did well on it...


----------



## Firawyn

Did anyone besides me notice that this inn has not left page 100. We've been here quite awhile....I wonder why that is.


----------



## Gandalf White

Well that just happened to be page 101!  Congratulations...


----------



## Gandalf White

You're already halfway through the semester???


----------



## King Aragorn

no, halfway through the quarter. my school is on a three quarter system. we don't have semesters...


----------



## Firawyn

Odd..when I posted yesterday, that post was at the end of page 100.  

I've gone mad!!!


----------



## King Aragorn

lol

if you say so...


----------



## Firawyn

I better not say so then!!


----------



## Hobbit-queen

'Ello.......Bye, bye. Too young, don't belong....hobbit...scared of Kink-....um...King Aragorn. See ya, Ahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Firawyn

Now why would you, a hobbit, be afraid of King Aragorn??


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Well, um...um...uhhhh..uh...I like to call "King" Aragorn names. Ye...yea..yeah. I really don't mean to....i...it just slips out! Ahhhhhhhh! Don't look at me! "King" Aragorn is a very cool and nice person, one of my friends. Yeah, I like to tease....it's this hobbit's way.


----------



## King Aragorn

it's ok HQ...it bothered me at first, but as long as you don't push it, it's ok...


----------



## Firawyn

Oh brother! I'm wont ask WHAT names she was being called!  Or maybe I will!!


----------



## King Aragorn

lol

the only one I can remember is "Kinky" Aragorn


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Mmmwhaaaaaaa, ha,haaaaa, ha,ha,hmmmmm,heh,heh,heh....heh!


----------



## King Aragorn

don't push it HQ


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Uh...sorry. I just had a little something in my throat....heh, heh, heh.....


----------



## King Aragorn

right...lol


----------



## King Aragorn

sheesh...where is everyone? it's been over a month and no one's posted!


----------



## Firawyn

im still around, though I don't have time to invest in an inn that no one else is posting in. I know that A21 and Sausy both hardly on here anymore. The younger and newer ones are probobly busy with school. I don't know, I heard about the TTF staff maybe working on condencing the non tolkien stuff on the forum. I have a feeling this place will be one of the first to go but I don't know, they might not even be serious about it, there was just conversation about how now that the rotk is out and all, the big movie rush of new members are leaving. *shrug*


----------



## King Aragorn

oh well...maybe more people will start coming on again once summer arrives...


----------



## Firawyn

yesses we hopes so


----------



## King Aragorn

lol

I sure hope so...


----------



## 33Peregrin

I wish that it just were summer. I will never survive until the end of the year. Anyways, that's why I haven't been around. I knew that i would never have time to come here once school started.


----------



## King Aragorn

well...it's good to see you again 33P. I haven't had much time either since school started...but I'm in college


----------



## Firawyn

you know we are the biggest, most posted in thread on this board. WOW. And i though it was inactive.  *grin* Well happy day for us!


----------



## King Aragorn

woo-hoo! that's awesome!


----------



## Gandalf White

In a rather ironic way.


----------



## Firawyn

yeah... hmmm I wonder what ever happened to Sausy..I think she left with the movie/PJ crowd...you know, the big flow of members that have never read the books?


----------



## King Aragorn

lol. wow...I completely forgot about this site...it's been two weeks since I last came on.


----------



## Firawyn

EEK  Traitor!! Don't tell me you're with the PJ crowd!!!  lol


----------



## Gandalf White

Meh, the PJ crowd brought the fun with them when they came and took it when they left.


----------



## King Aragorn

ok...how's school going GW?


----------



## Firawyn

Gandalf White said:


> Meh, the PJ crowd brought the fun with them when they came and took it when they left.



Indeed. But at least now we're down to the real Tolkien Lovers. I wish they others would come back though. I miss Sausy....Sausy! Sausy! Are you out there? Do you get notifacation? Are you reading this! Sausy!!! COME BACK!!!


----------



## Gandalf White

Finals start Friday. In the next three days, though, I have a speech draft, a critical dialogue, a philosophy paper, a speech, and a rhetorical analysis due. So much fun.


----------



## King Aragorn

lol. when do you get out for summer?


----------



## Gandalf White

I'm done the 11th, leaving the 14th. Can't wait.


----------



## King Aragorn

lucky, lucky, lucky. I'm stuck in school til June 9


----------



## Aragorn21

Well damn, it's been one hell of long time since I've even thought about this place. What's goin on guys?


----------



## King Aragorn

nothing much...


----------



## spirit

BOO!
*wonders if she's remembered...*


----------



## Firawyn

Of course we remember you Spirit!! How could we forget!! Welcome home A21!!


----------



## King Aragorn

hey Spirit! what's up?


----------



## Saucy

what missed me eh?


----------



## Gandalf White

Whoa, all these old-timers! Wowzers.


----------



## Saucy

seemingly so, but i have been really busy lately there isnt much time, for posting.


----------



## Firawyn

BUMP!

I'm bumping this thread...I was just watching some of the Olympics, which of course are in Vancouver this year, and it reminded me of Sausy, our resident Canadian, which reminded me of this thread...so I dug it up...

Aside from me...are there any members of this club still active on TTF? I miss this thread. Made some good memories here.


----------

